# Allgemeiner Commencal Tech Thread!



## lacorona (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

dachte es wär ganz gut, dass es mal einen allgemeinen Thread für Commencal gibt.

Postet fleißig!  



Grüße Lacorona


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

wo seid ihr denn alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (24. Juni 2008)

Bin dann mal deiner Einladung gefolgt

Fahre ein Commencal Meta 666 Vip, aufgebaut mit:
Fox 36 Talas RC2 2008 (wenn ich gewusst hätte das 09 so schnell kommt ...)
DT 240s Naben, DT Super Comp Speichen, NoTubes ZTR Flow Felgen
XT Gruppe komplett (bis auf Bremsen), hinten 11-34 Zähne auf der Kassette, Schaltwerk shadow mit langem Käfig
Avide Code 2008 Bremsen v/h 203/203mm
Specialized Lo Pro Mag 2 Pedale
Chris King Steuersatz (in schwarz, soll ja auch zu künftigen Bikes passen)
Fizik Zeak Kium Sattel (demnächst in der Bucht oder auf Anfrage)
Odi Ruffian LockOn Griffe
Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker unterliegen der peinlichen Geheimhaltung
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller / Minion R in 2,35" als Faltreifen ... fahren sich wie Schmierseife und gehen demnächst in die Bucht oder auf Anfrage, sobald ich mich entschieden hab ob ich die Schwalbe Muddy Mary in 2,35" oder in 2,5" haben möcht.

Erzählt mal von euren Bikes!

@ lacorona: Gibts die Fox DHX standartmäßig mit nem stück Schlauch oder muss man da Maschinenbauer für sein um das hin zu bekommen? Denn auch an meinem 666 würde   der Dämpfer platzmäßig sonst nicht passen.

Ganz dumme Frage: Wieso sollte ich meinen RP23 ausbauen und gegen nen DHX / DHX Air einbauen? Hab mich noch nicht so in die Materie eingearbeitet.

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr an euren Metas?

Nebenbei: In einem Laden in Freiburg wird grad nen Meta 5.5.x verschleudert, ein Meta 666 bereichert auch seit kurzem die Ladenfläche, in welchem Laden sag ich euch gerne per PM, möchte mich nur nicht dem Vorwurf hingeben ich würde Werbung machen, finde nur Commencal hätte nen viel größeren Fankreis verdient.

P.S.: Meta 666 Eigenbau - Komponentenwahl

Edit: Falls das mim modifizieren des DHX Dämpfers nicht trivial war sei so nett und poste eine Anleitung


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

1. Den Dämpfer gibt es serienmäßig mit Ausgleichsbehälter am Schlauch. Zumindest in der OEM Version. Mein DHX war ursprünglich in einem RM Slayer drin. Musst ab und zu mal in der Bucht suchen.
Ich wollte halt unbedingt einen Stahlfederdämpfer haben, wegen der Performance!

2. RP23. Sicherlich ein guter Dämpfer, nur stößt dieser bei einem gewissen Einsatzgebiet an seine Grenzen. Was meiner Meinung nach gegen einen Luftdämpfer spricht, ist das Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg.
Außerdem hat man an einem DHX mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten, wie z.B. Druckstufe, Endprogression. Sofern man dies braucht.

3. Modifizierung eines DHX AIR:
Es ist nicht unbedingt empfehlendswert, bei einem Dämpfer mit noch vorhandener Garantie rumzupfeilen. Bei Gelegenheit  mach ich mal Bilder vom DHX AIR.

Der DHX AIR ist derzeit defekt, nein, nicht wegen meinem Rumgefeile, sondern das bereits bekannte Problem: Er ist eingesackt. 
Keine Garantie, da Mod. 06
Evtl. lass ich ihn servicen und verkaufe ihn dann wieder.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, einen Luftdämpfer mit einem kurzeren Ausgleichsbehälter zu nehmen. Dieser ist beim 06er DHX AIR doch recht lang.

4. Fahre zurzeit Muddy Mary sowohl vorne als auch hinten. Sehr guter Grip. Wobei ein Tick zu hoher Rollwiederstand. Muss noch etwas mit dem Luftdruck experiementieren.

Eigentlich wollte ich die Big Bettzs drauf ziehen, glauch jedoch nicht, dass der hinten reinpasst... 

5. Der Fahrrad-Laden am Schwabentor? 

6. Partlist.

Rahmen: Meta 5 07er, mit ca 160mm Federweg, Größe M 
Gabel: RS Lyrik U-Turn
Dmpfer: FOX DHX 5.0 57/200
Bremse VR: THE CLEG 200mm
Bremse HR: derzeit Juicy 7 mit Windcutterscheibe, THE CLEC mit 200mm liegt hier schon rum, brauche nur noch den passenden Adapter.
Steuersatz: Commencal, Chris King muss noch eingebaut werden.
Schaltung: Sram X-7, kommt vll X-0 mit X-9 Trigger dran
Sattel: Commencal*
Stütze: Commencal*
Kurbel+ Innenlager: Truvativ*
Lenker+ Vorbau: Commencal*
LRS: Fusiontec-Naben mit Mavic EX 219(?) Felgen
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2,35 

* werden noch geändert


----------



## webdot (24. Juni 2008)

Servus,
dank für die Einladung:

Fahre ein

Rahmen: Meta 5 07er, Größe XL
Gabel: Marzocchi AM SL1 160mm
Dämpfer: FOX Float R
Bremse VR+HR: Juicy 7 203/180mm
Steuersatz: Commencal
Schaltung: Sram X-7, kommt vll X-0 mit X-9 Trigger dran (Ebenso ;-)
Sattel: Commencal*
Stütze: Commencal*
Kurbel+ Innenlager: Shimano Hone (sehr zufrieden damit)
Lenker+ Vorbau: Commencal*
Griffe: Odi Intense Lock-on
LRS: Veltec-Naben mit der weißen Singletrack
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,5 (vorne und hinten)


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

webdot schrieb:


> Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,5 (vorne und hinten)



Es passt ein 2,5er hinten rein? 
Da ist aber kein Platz mehr zwischen Strebe und Reifen, oder?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (24. Juni 2008)

Das mit 2,5" hinten hängt damit zu tun das Maxxis sehr sehr schmal baut, meine 2,35" zum Beispiel is über die Stollen gemessen nur 2,1" breit, angeblich baut ein Maxxis in 2,5" so breit wie ein Schwalbe in 2,35"


----------



## Sebbi03 (24. Juni 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal wenn man schon so nett eingeladen wird 

Rahmen: Meta 5 07er, Größe M
Gabel: Manitou Nixon Elite RTWD 130-160mm
Dämpfer: FOX Float R
Bremse VR+HR: Formula Oro K18 mit Windcutter Scheiben (203/160mm)
Steuersatz: Commencal
Schaltung: Sram X-7
Sattel: Commencal*
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Kurbel+ Innenlager: FSA
Pedale: DMR V8
Lenker+ Vorbau: Commencal*
Griffe: hmja...Serie halt
LRS: Nope Nduro 911 mit Steckachse vorn und hinten
Reifen: vorn Maxxis Minion 2,35 hinten Schwalbe FatAlbert

Zur Gabel kann ich noch nich viel sagen...habs geschafft bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit neuer Gabel und neuem LRS vorn und hinten nen Platten zu bekommen. War zu faul zum aufpumpen und hatte zu wenig Luft drin-> Durchschlag. 

Lacorona bist du dir sicher das einen M Rahmen fährst? Ich hab irgendwie bei meinem Meta ein Gusset mehr am Steuerrohr/Oberrohr.


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

Sebbi03 schrieb:


> Lacorona bist du dir sicher das einen M Rahmen fährst? Ich hab irgendwie bei meinem Meta ein Gusset mehr am Steuerrohr/Oberrohr.



Rahmenhöhe ist 45cm. 
wo hast du ein Gusset mehr?
Kann es auf deinen Bilder leider nicht erkennen.


Sagt mal, hab ich jetzt eigentlich ein Meta 6 ( 6 = 6 inch = 16cm Federweg )?


----------



## Sebbi03 (24. Juni 2008)

Na dann hat einer von uns ne Sonderserie oder so 
Hab noch ein DetailFoto ins Fotoalbum gepackt


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

Sebbi03 schrieb:


> Na dann hat einer von uns ne Sonderserie oder so
> Hab noch ein DetailFoto ins Fotoalbum gepackt




Hm, interessant. 
Wer hat noch das Gusset aufm Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (24. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Rahmenhöhe ist 45cm.
> wo hast du ein Gusset mehr?
> Kann es auf deinen Bilder leider nicht erkennen.
> 
> ...



Nein hast du nicht, ein Meta 6 hat nämlich nicht nur 16cm Federweg sondern auch verstellbaren Steuerwinkel, etwas dickere Rohre und der wichtigste Unterschied: Ein Meta 6 hat keine Bohrungen / Gewinde für Flaschenhalter


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht, ein Meta 6 hat nämlich nicht nur 16cm Federweg sondern auch verstellbaren Steuerwinkel, etwas dickere Rohre und der wichtigste Unterschied: Ein Meta 6 hat keine Bohrungen / Gewinde für Flaschenhalter



War ja auch eher als Spass gemeint! 


Weiß eigentlich jemand ob der "neue" Hinterbau steifer ist als der alte?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (24. Juni 2008)

Für mich is das leider absolut kein Spass, wieso in dreiteufelsnamen sind keine Gewinde für nen Flaschenhalter an meinem 666, trinken enduristen nix? Wieso für die Hausrunde immer nen Trinkrucksack aufsetzen?!?!!!!!

Ob der neue Hinterbau steifer is? weis nid, hab ne 10mm DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt Achse im Hinterrad, ich glaub der größte vorteil vom neuen Hinterbau ist das die Kette nicht mehr schlagen kann, auch die Zugführung zum Umwerfer ist deutlich eleganter gelöst.


----------



## lacorona (24. Juni 2008)

hm ok. Ich fahr immer mit einem leichten Trinkrucksack.

Thru bolt ist eine Schraubachse, oder?


----------



## rabidi (25. Juni 2008)

Hi lacorona und alle anderen, bin der Einladung auch gefolgt, danke.
Zuerst mein Bike dann Fragen:

Bike:Meta 5.5.2 2007 Gr. L (vorher Cuba ams, wollte eigentlich kein neues Bike aber für 1500euros hab ich mir das Commencal geschnappt...und nicht bereut)
Gekauft im April und bisher 1000km runter, das Bike ist serienmässig bis auf:
Vorbau, jetzt 50mm
Lenker, jetzt Bonetrager Big Earl 710mm
Griffe, jetzt Lock on (No Name)
Bremsen, jetzt 180mm rundum mit Koolstop Belägen
Sattel, jetzt Selle Italie Flite (macht nicht mehr lange mit)
Schaltzüge, jetzt XTR 
Reifen, jetzt Schwalbe Albert 2.25 mit Notubes Kit
Blackspire Bashring in Lexan für 3-fach

Meine Fragen:
Hat noch jemand Probleme mit der Truvativ Firex Kurbel, am Anfang war meine ständig locker, jetzt ist sie dank Schraubensicherung fest, spüre aber dennoch beim treten (linke Kurbel, oberer Todpunkt) irgendwas lockeres 
@lacorona
verstehe ich das richtig dass du einen 200/57mm Dämpfer eingebaut hast anstatt 200/50; klappt das? Stösst der Hinterbau nirgens an? Was hast du wo weggefeilt (irgendwie bin ich nicht im Bild)?

Ah ja, nochwas, ich hab auch das Gusset am Oberrohr!
Aktuelle Fotos hab ich keine, muss ich mal nachholen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (25. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> hm ok. Ich fahr immer mit einem leichten Trinkrucksack.
> 
> Thru bolt ist eine Schraubachse, oder?



Thru bolt ist ähnlich einer Steckachse, nur halt mit dem RWS Mechanismus um ohne Werkzeug s Hinterrad ausbauen zu können, davon abgesehen wiegt hat man durchs Umrüsten von RWS Schnellspanner auf RWS ThruBolt nur irgendwas zwischen 11g und 13g Mehrgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie's aussieht, bin ich wohl der erste Mini DH/Supreme-Fahrer hier im Thread. 

Kurz zum Bike:

'07 Supreme Rahmen 
Mz 66 Light eta 170mm
Fox Vanilla RC ohne Pro Pedal mit 57mm Hub und 550er Feder
Magura Louise FR 210mm/190mm
Reifen: Big Betty für Touren, HighRoller oder Muddy Mary, wenn ein Lift in Sicht ist.
Rest weiss ich grad nicht...
Ah doch: DMR Kettenführung (schaltbar)

Funzt soweit alles gut, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: Die austauschbaren Ausfallenden (Steckachse - Schnellspanner) sind in ihrer Materialqualität so mies, das sie sich entweder losrütteln oder sich aber die Gewinde überdrehen beim Nachfixieren. Hat jemand ne Idee oder Quelle, wie man die Dinger haltbarer macht? Momentan fixiere ich sie mit Zusatzschrauben, welche aber eigentlich mit dem kleinsten Ritzel kollidieren... Also für die Ritzelseite hab ich noch keine Lösung.


----------



## lacorona (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hm, Schraubenkleber müsste da helfen. Oder versteh ich da was falsch?
Grüße Lacorona


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (25. Juni 2008)

Sind die austauschbaren Ausfallenden nid an den meisten Commencal Bikes verbaut? Also an meinem Meta 666 sind se dran, hab noch nid geschaut ob se sich losrütteln.


----------



## hülemüll (25. Juni 2008)

Ich vermute, dass das Drehmoment an diesem Teil sehr wichtig ist. Das habe ich natürlich nicht beachtet. Und nach fest kommt ab... 

Wenn jemand ne Bezugsquelle für die Schrauben der Ausfallenden kennt (Link?), wäre ich dankbar. Zum Händler brauche ich nicht zu gehen. Habe den Frame über Ebay gekauft.


----------



## lacorona (25. Juni 2008)

rabidi schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> Hat noch jemand Probleme mit der Truvativ Firex Kurbel, am Anfang war meine ständig locker, jetzt ist sie dank Schraubensicherung fest, spüre aber dennoch beim treten (linke Kurbel, oberer Todpunkt) irgendwas lockeres
> @lacorona
> verstehe ich das richtig dass du einen 200/57mm Dämpfer eingebaut hast anstatt 200/50; klappt das? Stösst der Hinterbau nirgens an? Was hast du wo weggefeilt (irgendwie bin ich nicht im Bild)?
> ...



Bei mir hat sich die Kurbelschraube trotz Schraubenkleber schon 2mal gelöst. Bin deswegen seitlich einen Hang runter gepurzelt! 

Am Rahmen hab ich nichts weggefeilt, lediglich an einem Einstellrad des DHX AIR. Beim jetzigen Dämpfer ist nichts abgefeilt. Hinterbau und Sattelstütze kollidieren nicht. Es ist noch ca. 3-4mm Platz.


----------



## rabidi (26. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich die Kurbelschraube trotz Schraubenkleber schon 2mal gelöst. Bin deswegen seitlich einen Hang runter gepurzelt!
> 
> Am Rahmen hab ich nichts weggefeilt, lediglich an einem Einstellrad des DHX AIR. Beim jetzigen Dämpfer ist nichts abgefeilt. Hinterbau und Sattelstütze kollidieren nicht. Es ist noch ca. 3-4mm Platz.



Hi, 
so, ich hab diese blöde Kurbel satt und mir ne XT bestellt! Wahrscheinlich ist durch das fahren mit lockerer Kurbel die Aufnahme beschädigt und hält nicht mehr so toll. Durch den Tausch spare ich ca. 100gr ein (wobei ich eigentlich nicht aufs Gewicht schaue).
Dass ein 200/57 Dämpfer passt gibt dem Meta 5.5 doch einiges an Tuningpotenzial, gut zu wissen!
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## lacorona (26. Juni 2008)

rabidi schrieb:


> .
> Dass ein 200/57 Dämpfer passt gibt dem Meta 5.5 doch einiges an Tuningpotenzial, gut zu wissen!
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Hab anfangs sogar überlegt gehabt einen Dämpfer mit einer längeren Einbaulänge zu verbauen ( 216mm ), damit das Trettlager ein Tick höher kommt und der Lenkwinkel auch einen tick steiler wird. Leider ist nur genug Platz bis EBL 212mm. Aber so wie ich es jetzt habe, funktioniert es hervorragend! 

@all,
verhärtet sich bei euch der Hinterbau beim Anbremsen vor Kurven auf Wurzel etc... auch? Oder bin ich einfach nur zu sensibel? Bin vorher eine Scott Octane ( Eingelenker ) und Giant Reign ( VPP ) gefahren und hab es bei denen nicht gespührt.


----------



## tokessa (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo bin der zweite mini dh fahrer. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bike mehr gibts im moment nicht , aber schön das wir jetzt auch mal einen thread haben


----------



## DingChavez (26. Juni 2008)

Auch ich Danke für die Einladung.

Bin seit Januar 08 begeisteter Metaist. Hier mein Bike:

Commencal Meta 5.5.1 2007
Größe: L
Antrieb: XT / X9
Bremse: Oro K18 mit 200er Scheiben und Matchmaker
Gabel: Fox F32 RL
Dämpfer: RP2
Lenker & Co.: Ritchey / Syntace
Sattel & Co.: Commencal Teleskop / SDG
Räder & Co: Commencal /Mavic X321 / Nobby Nic 2.25, HR zZt Magura Comp







Leider nur ein Handypic.

Bin begeistert vom spielerischen Handling und der Stabilität, auch die Bergaufperformance ist ok. Bin nicht begeistert von der HR Nabe, die schon 2x den Freilauf aufgegeben hat, lt. dem ehemaligen Importeur Cycle-Buy in Solingen gab es mal eine Rückrufaktion, bei der alle Sperrklinken ausgetauscht wurden, nur nicht bei meiner, die Reklamation läuft.

Falls noch nicht bekannt hier noch einige Commencal Links:

Commencal Owners Club - Internationales Forum http://www.commencalownersclub.com/index.php

Teile aus Frankreich: www.veloshop.fr, da habe ich auch mal 2 Schaltaugen bestellt, das funzt wunderbar.

VG

Ingo


----------



## luki37 (26. Juni 2008)

Und auch ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu auf die freundliche Einladung:

Fahre folgende Bikes:

09er V2 Supreme DH
Rock Shox Totem Coil/Vivid
Formula Oro Bianco
Sram X0
LR Hope/Mavic EX823
Sunline V1 Lenker/Vorbau

Meta 666 Team
Rock Shox Lyric Coil/Fox RP23
Formula Oro
Sram X0
LR Ringle/Sun
Sunline V1 Lenker/Vorbau

MaxMax Team
Marzocchi DJ2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (26. Juni 2008)

da denk ich ich hät mir n bike mit den neusten komponenten zusammengebaut und als ich endlich alles zusammen hab posten die leute schon ihre 09 komponenten


----------



## lacorona (26. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> da denk ich ich hät mir n bike mit den neusten komponenten zusammengebaut und als ich endlich alles zusammen hab posten die leute schon ihre 09 komponenten



Sowas ist echt gemein! 


@luki37, netter Fuhrpark!


----------



## luki37 (26. Juni 2008)

sehts positiv, wenn ihr im Herbst ein 09er Modell kaufen könnt ist meines schon alt und verbraucht 
Die Ausstattung ist aber alles 08er Material


----------



## rabidi (27. Juni 2008)

@kopftuch





Heute kommt meine neue Kurbel, wenn ich dann von der Arbeit zurück bin, das Zimmer meiner Tochter fertig gestrichen hab und mit meiner Frau aus dem Restaurant zurück bin baue ich sie ein (hmm, vorher muss ich die Schlammkruste noch abmachen).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## 4x_racer (27. Juni 2008)

HI @all

Ich fahre ein Absolut 4x! Merkt ihr eine veränderung bei der Lenkwinkelverstellung oder ist die nur da damit man Gabel mit mehr und weniger Federweg fahren kann ?


mfg, 4x_racer


PS: Mein Bike


----------



## lacorona (27. Juni 2008)

4x_racer schrieb:


> Merkt ihr eine veränderung bei der Lenkwinkelverstellung oder ist die nur da damit man Gabel mit mehr und weniger Federweg fahren kann ?



wenn du von der max auf die min Einstellung verstellst, merkt man den unterschied schon deutlich, sind ja fast 2 Grad.

Wobei ich ja eher flachen Lenkwinkel und tiefes Trettlager bevorzuge.


Grüße Lacorona


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (27. Juni 2008)

Also ich hab die Verstellung noch nid genutzt, fahr mit nem flachen Lenkwinkel am Meta 666 (+- 0,5° Verstellbereich also insgesammt 1°)

ABER: N Kumpel von mir hat 2 Bikes, eines mit 67,5° eines mit 68,5° Lenkwinkel, bin beide schon gefahren, unterschied is deutlich spürbar (Lenkwinkel jeweils mit ner digitalen Wasserwaage mit Fahrer auf dem Bike gemessen)


----------



## lacorona (27. Juni 2008)

Über den Winter werde ich mein Bike so lackieren lassen:







Evtl. etwas mehr grün. Gefällt mir aber so sehr gut! 
Mag die momentane Farbe nicht sooo... 


Was meint ihr?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (28. Juni 2008)

etwas mehr Giftgrün würd ich empfehlen

Ja über den Winter, über den Winter geht die Gabel zum Lackieren von "fox talas grau" nach "weiß", und danach geht sie mim Dämpfer zu MotoPitkan, ok vielleicht geht der Dämpfer auch nach England zum Push-Tuning, wenn aber Radikal mit seiner Talas nach der MP behandlung immer noch nid glücklich is dann is bei mir die wahrscheinlichkeit groß das ich meine Talas 08 bei ebay verhöker und mir die 09 hole (die 08 hat übelste Endprogression, die letzten 15mm gibt se eigentlich nie frei und für ne 140mm Gabel is die Talas dann doch zu schwer, die 09 gibt hingegen die vollen 160mm Federweg frei, Radikal hat s selbe Problem und seine Talas is deswegen grad bei MP, wenn er danach glücklich is geht meine auch ganz schnell zu denen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (28. Juni 2008)

Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich zumindest die Gabel zum Tunen wegschicke. High-/Lowspeed Druckstufe zeigt keine Wirkung. Aber bevor ich sie wegschicke, probiere ich es mal mit anderem Öl.

Mit dem DHX bin ich soweit zufrieden. Sehr geile Downhill-Performance! 
Vll noch ne Titanfeder, das wäre dann perfekt!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (28. Juni 2008)

lol du wohnsch ja nur 5km von mir weg merk ich grad, ich komm morgen vielleicht sogar durch umkirch, mach morgen äh heute ne RR tour mit nem kumpel

bist demnach auch öfters am rosskopf unterwegs?

im übrigen hast DU dein bike hier noch garnid vorgestellt, oder hab ich das nur verdrängt?

Wo hast du dir eigentlich deine Muddy Mary's gekauft? Möcht mir auch welche zulegen, der Laden am Schwabentor is 10 bis 12 euro teurer als bike-components, dafür haben die am Schwabentor die MM lagernd und bc hat die MM nur in der TC Gummimischung lagernd

@4x racer: hübsche kefü, die wurde im fred "leichteste kettenführung" auch grad diskutiert


----------



## lacorona (28. Juni 2008)

Wie bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, ist die Ausgleichsbehälter-Halterung (  ) momentan noch provisorisch geregelt. Hinterm Sattelrohr ist es mir dank Steinschlag zu riskant. An der Trinkflaschen-Öse geht nicht, da der Schlauchabgang nach oben führt.
Daher werde ich mir ne Schelle fürs Oberrohr basteln.


1. Du wohnst in Freiburg-West, Lehen, March? 
2. Unterwegs bin ich ab und zu mal aufm Rosskop. Bevorzuge aber eher den Schauinsland, ich liebe Singletrails mit gaaanz vielen Wurzelfelder und Steinen!  Und selbst?
3. Hab die Muddy Marys im Kona-Laden in der Wiehre gekauft. Hab OVP bezahlt, da ich die Reifen dringend gebraucht habe!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

1. Ich wohn am Seepark
2. zur Zeit nur Rosskopf, bin aber erst seit diesem Frühling unter den MTBlern und wegen technischer Probleme bin ich erst 3 mal n Rosskopf runter, mein Fahrkönnen ist also noch als "dezent" zu beschreiben (immer wieder hat was gefehlt, am ende war es der verstärkte Wunsch nach Protektoren der mich immer wieder auf den Postboten hat warten lassen, akutell ist es der Wunsch nach besseren Reifen der mich auf die Lieferung MM warten lässt, sind konkret 4 Reifen, jeweils zweimal GG und TC Gummimischung, jeweils zweimal 2,5" und 2,35", GG fürs Vorderrad, TC fürs Hinterrad, hoffe 2,5" passen mit KeFü in meinen Rahmen, dann gehen die 2,35" zurück, sonst werden 2,35" montiert und 2,5" gehen zurück, aber dann müssten alle probleme beseitigt sein, ok wenn mal 10 Tage Regen anstehen wird die Gabel ausgebaut und geht zu MP, endprogression is zu heftig und ansprechverhalten is au nid wirklich sahnig, der dämpfer geht im winter zum Push Tuning nach England, oder ich bau mir ne Lösung ähnlich deiner ein, muss aber mal schaun wo ich so n dämpfer find, und wenn ich dann immer noch nid glücklich bin, dann geht der DHX oder DHX Air auch zu MP)
sobald ich mich auf meinem bike wohl fühl mach ich mal so n fahrtechnik training mit, soviel zu punkt zwei

3. siehe 2. (MM in 2,35GG  2,35TC  2,5GG 2,5TC bestellt)

P.S.: Stahlflex müssen auch noch ran ans bike, kann den Bremsgriff bis zum lenker durchziehen und per gewichtsverlagerung trotzdem ein abheben des hinterrads verhindern, und das bei ner CODE, dabei soll die doch so zupacken

können uns auch ma gern zu ner abfahrt treffen, so in zwei drei wochen sollt ich mich auf meinem bike deutlich wohler fühlen

Edit: Was seh ich denn da, wer war denn da mit DHX Air unterwegs


----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Edit: Was seh ich denn da, wer war denn da mit DHX Air unterwegs



Wie gesagt, hatte ich mal kurz drinnen. Nach einigen Abfahrten hatte er plötzlich weniger Hub ( -5mm ). Daher auch der extreme Sitzwinkel auf dem Bild.

Können uns gerne mal treffen, ab besten wie bereits von dir erwähnt in 2-3 Wochen. Dann bin ich mit den Klausuren fertig, und mein Rad dürfte halbwegs konkurrenzfähig sein.

zu 3. ich fahre sie ja in der TC Mischung. Reicht vollkommen. In GG wäre mir der Verschleiß und der Rollwiderstand zu hoch. Komme so ja kaum den Berg hoch!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

ich fahr zur Zeit halt Highroller / Minion R in 2,35" Falt, find den grip schei*e, grad am hinterrad, auf meinen 3 rosskopfabfahrten is mein hinterrad einfach viel zu oft neben mir gefahren, wegen rollwiderstand und verschleiß da hat man mich schon gewarnt und mir empfohlen den MM in GG nur am vorderrad zu fahren, mir wurde halt gesagt:



LautSprecher schrieb:


> Muddy Mary GG 2,5 sollte deine Probleme lösen.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *räusper* die würden wohl nahezu jedes Grip-Problem lösen... ernsthaft: nimm die 2.35er Muddy Mary in TC, ist ein klasse Reifen. GG ist absolut übertrieben, die sind so schmierig weich, dass die Nachteile gegenüber den wahrscheinlich marginalen Vorteilen deutlich überwiegen dürften.





elmono schrieb:


> Also am Vorderrad finde ich den GG durchaus angebracht. Hatte damals beide im direkten Vergleich getestet, und der GG ist doch deutlich besser.
> 
> Aber wie ich schonmal geschrieben hatte, gefällt mir der Muddy Mary in festeren, trockenen Böden nicht so gut. Als Allrounder aber gut.







`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall den 2.35er! Ich werde mir auch noch einen holen, als Reserve oder als Nachfolger für die Betty am Heck. Der 2.5er rollt auf glattem Untergrund deutlich schlechter und ist auch echt schon sehr voluminös, deutlich bigger als die Betty  hat bei mir gerade noch so in den Rahmen gepasst. Vom Grip her ist der natürlich brutal, als ich da mal auf griffigem Untergrund die Vorderbremse gezogen habe, dachte ich das Vorderrad gräbt sich ein.  Um den am Heck zum driften zu bringen, muss man schon sehr beherzt die Bremse zu hauen und das Gewicht verlagern, sonst passiert da garnichts. Also wenn du gerne wie auf Schienen fährst, den ultimativen Grip suchst und dafür auch gerne etwas mehr reintrittst oder sehr oft im Bikepark bist und da ordentlich shredden willst, dann ist der 2.5er ok. Aber ich finde, der 2.35er ist in jeder Lebenslage ausreichend, die 2 Tage Winterberg vor ein paar Wochen haben das bestätigt. 130g weniger und ein besserer Rollwiderstand sind gute Argumente für den 2.35er, gerade wenn man öfters Touren fährt.
> An Reifen rumsäbeln halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn, sowas würde ich nie machen! Dann lieber gleich was gescheites kaufen.



Warum könnt ihr euch nid mal einig sein was für Reifen ihr mir empfehlen würdet?

Klar is: ich will wie auf Schienen fahren, grad für den Anfang, wenn mir mal nach Driften is zieh ich einfach wieder die Maxxis auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

Die unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommen wohl daher, dass der Reifen auf unterschiedlicher Weise auf unterschiedlichem Terrain benutzt wird.
Ein DHler wird dir so gut wie immer die weichen und breiteren Reifen empfeheln. Aber, du willst ja auch noch bergauffahren nehme ich an. Daher empfehle ich dir: VR 2.35 in TC, falls der Grip immer noch nicht reichen sollte GG. HR 2.35 in TC, da dieser sonst zu schnell verschleißt und du den Berg sonst ned hoch kommst. Alles andere halt ich für zu übertrieben. Denk dran, du fährst ein Enduro. 


Anbei noch ein Bild meiner alten Ausgleichsbehälterposition, die ich für nicht empfehlendswert halte.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

Also so dumm find ich die Position garnid, könnte dir aus 1,5mm Lexan nen Schmutzfänger biegen, hab mir selbst nen Schmutzfänger fürn Hinterbau gebogen das nid der ganze Dreck auf die Lager schießt

Ja mir is klar das ich ein Enduro fahr .. aber ich brauch zur Zeit 1h um den Rosskopf hoch zu kommen, fahrend, teils schiebend weil ich noch n sche*s Sattel hab der meinem Familienministerium schadet, wo wir grad dabei sind neuen Sattel brauch ich auch noch , ja und ich denk kaum das ich mit 2,5" beträchlich langsamer werde, davon abgesehen wollt ich langfristig sowieso den Rosskopf-Trail fahren, Schauinsland evtl. mit Lift und Todtnau, ja ich weis eigentlich hät ich mir meine 1700g Leichtbaulaufräder sparen können für den Einsatzzweck, ich bin kein großer Fan von bergauf und fahr nur bergauf weils sonst halt nid bergab geht, wenn ich mal lange touren fahren möcht kauf ich mir nen Schwalbe NN oder nen Conti MK, schade is nur das meine Felge keinen Druck über 2,5 bar verträgt da sonst der Reifen direkt abspringt da die Felgenflanke nicht sonderlich hoch ist, so richtig ärgerlich ist eigentlich nur das mein Rennrad nur 2x8 Gänge hat und ich damit keinen Berg hoch komm, möchts deswegen auf 3x10 umrüsten was aber auch unverschämt viel geld kostet, hat hier jemand n goldesel?

P.S.: Was für ne Rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

Hab mir damals auch schon überlegt einen Schmutzfänger dran zubauen. Desweiteren kollidiert der AGB mit dem Reifen. So gesehen ist das Thema für mich gegessen... Zum Glück war die Halterung flexibel, ansonsten wäre der Schlauch wohl abgerissen! 

Ok. Bergauffahren mag ich auch nicht unbedingt sonderlich.

Rosskopf geht grad noch so. Wobei ich eigentlich mehr die Schauinslandabfahrten mag. Evtl. Werd ich vorne auf 1-fach Kettenblatt + Kettenführung wechseln.

Meistens lifte ich, kostet jedoch sage und schreibe 13 Euro für 2 - 4 Stunden Spass, je nach Route. Eine Zeitlang hab ich mich rauffahren lassen, geht auch.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

1KB + KeFü? Schonmal über nen leichten Kettenspanner nachgedacht?

Was für ne Rahmengröße fährst du eigentlich?

Ja Liften is ganz nach meinem Geschmack, wenn sich noch jemand findet wäre dann allerdings Shutteln mim Auto günstiger, denke s müsst sich jemand finden der 3 Leute + 3 Bikes für unter 36 Euro da hoch fährt.


----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

Kefü? Hm, wenn, dann richtig. 40er Blatt und hinten ne gescheide Übersetzung rein und ich komm damit gut zurecht.

Rahmengröße ist 45cm, also M. Sieht kleiner aus, stimmts? 

Wir haben nen Anhänger. Nur den richtigen Fahrer zu finden ist so ne Sache. Reine Spritkosten wären ca. 7-9l Benzin = ca. 13 Euro für rauf und runter fahren.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub man sollte mal im Lokalforum Freiburg versuchen ein Schauinsland-Shuttle zu organisieren


----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Ich glaub man sollte mal im Lokalforum Freiburg versuchen ein Rosskopf-Shuttle zu organisieren



ja genau, eröffne du einen Thread.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

Den Thread gibts schon: Shuttle-Service aufn Schauinsland nu sind Wiederbelebungsmaßnahmen gefragt.


----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

so, hab ihm mal ne PN geschickt.

Hm. Bin grad am überlegen ob ich die Lyrik rausschmeiße und stattdesse eine Magura Wotan reinbau. Hat jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (29. Juni 2008)

Was spricht gegen ne Fox Talas 09? Zur Zeit bei ebay.com recht günstig zu haben, vorausgesetzt man hat nen Bekannten in USA. Dann wär dir mein Neid sogar garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (29. Juni 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ne Fox Talas 09? Zur Zeit bei ebay.com recht günstig zu haben, vorausgesetzt man hat nen Bekannten in USA. Dann wär dir mein Neid sogar garantiert



Zoll schreckt mich ab. Servcekosten etc. Defekte blabla. Hatte letztes Jahr ziemlich viel Pech mit der FOx Van 36 RC.


----------



## lacorona (30. Juni 2008)

@all, was fahrt ihr denn zurzeit für Reifen?


----------



## rabidi (30. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> @all, was fahrt ihr denn zurzeit für Reifen?



Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren nur Schwalbe Albert, für mich der beste Kompromiss aus bergauf-tauglichkeit und Grip. Seit 2 Monaten fahre ich ihn mit notubes-Kit und er rollt fantastisch! Gestern hab ich nen richtig bösen Durchschlag gehabt, hab mir gedacht "jetzt muss es zischen" aber nix da, es ging einfach weiter.
Vorher bin ich Nobby Nic gefahren, neu ist der auch gut, lässt aber sehr schnell nach.

Hier noch zwei Pics vom Kurbelwechsel gestern:
ohne Kurbel, aus der Küche raus fotografiert 





mit neuer XT




Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## DingChavez (30. Juni 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> @all, was fahrt ihr denn zurzeit für Reifen?



Ich habe Nobby Nic 2.25 drauf und bin gar nicht soo begeistert von diesem Reifen und halte ihn eher für rutschig, besonders in Kurven auf Schotter mit Schräglage. 

BTW: änder mal den Preis für die Lyrik, ich glaube für 45.000  kriegste die nicht los 

VG

Ingo


----------



## lacorona (30. Juni 2008)

DingChavez schrieb:


> BTW: änder mal den Preis für die Lyrik, ich glaube für 45.000  kriegste die nicht los




Ach was, das ist ein Sondermodell + Zoll etc!


----------



## lacorona (1. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> etwas mehr Giftgrün würd ich empfehlen
> 
> Ja über den Winter, über den Winter geht die Gabel zum Lackieren von "fox talas grau" nach "weiß", und danach geht sie mim Dämpfer zu MotoPitkan, ok vielleicht geht der Dämpfer auch nach England zum Push-Tuning, wenn aber Radikal mit seiner Talas nach der MP behandlung immer noch nid glücklich is dann is bei mir die wahrscheinlichkeit groß das ich meine Talas 08 bei ebay verhöker und mir die 09 hole (die 08 hat übelste Endprogression, die letzten 15mm gibt se eigentlich nie frei und für ne 140mm Gabel is die Talas dann doch zu schwer, die 09 gibt hingegen die vollen 160mm Federweg frei, Radikal hat s selbe Problem und seine Talas is deswegen grad bei MP, wenn er danach glücklich is geht meine auch ganz schnell zu denen)




Wie ist denn die Talas von 2007, besser?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (1. Juli 2008)

hä 07?
Also das Ding is: 08 hat 15 mm übelster Endprogression, genaugenommen gleicht es einem Wunder wenn man es schafft die letzten 15mm zu nutzen, und für ne Gabel mit 145mm Hub is die Talas 36 einfach zu schwer

09 hat deutlich deutlich weniger Endprogression, 160mm Federweg nutzen soll da anscheinend kein Problem sein, das lustigste is nur das die 08 in den Magazinen in höchsten Tönen gelobt wurde, nie ein Wort der Kritik bezüglich Endprogression, ja und kaum is die 2009 Version draußen schreiben alle Magazine "Endprogression wurde stark verringert da wir die starke Endprogression immer bemängelt haben" jaja ... vonwegen ... nirgendwo haben se was bemängelt an der 08, die 08 bemängeln se erst seit es die 09 gibt, vorher wurde die 08 als "perfekt, fehlerfrei" angepriesen.

Edit: Also, hab jetzt endlich deine Frage verstanden, du willst wissen wie die 07 Talas so ist, ja da kann ich nur sagen: keine Ahnung, sorry.


----------



## lacorona (1. Juli 2008)

Leider gibt mein Budget nur max. 600 Euro für eine neue Gabel.

Zur Auswahl stehen: 
- Magura Wotan 08
- Fox Talas 07
- Fox Van 08, wobei diese etwas teurer sind


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (1. Juli 2008)

Günstiger wirds wenn du z.B. in England einkaufst: schwaches britisches Pfund + kein Zoll da innerhalb EU = Fox 36 Talas 2008 (als es noch keine 09 gab) für 900 statt 1200 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (1. Juli 2008)

So, nun nochmal zum Reifenthema.

Muddy-Mary bei feuchtem ( nicht nass ) Boden, sehr guter Grip.
Muddy-Mary bei staubtrockenem Boden, wie im Moment aufm Schauinsland, Gripniveau mangelhaft.

Bei schnellen Kurven auf Schotter etc. schmiert er einfach unangekündigtr weg. Mich hat es es vorhin ziemlich zerlegt! 
Mein rechter Arm ist etwas offen etc. 

Naja, obs am Reifen lag? Zumindest schmiert er ziemlich schnell weg bei sehr trockenem Boden.

Später dann, nach meinem Sturz bin ich mit ca. 25km/h bergab auf einer Forstautobahn unterwegs. Plötzlich machts PFFFF und ich hab einen Platten. Keine Ahnung warum?!?! 

Der Tag hätte so schön enden können!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (1. Juli 2008)

Hmm ... grad wegen "unangekündigtem wegrutschen" hab ich mich eigentlich gegen Highroller / Minion R entschieden und gestern 4 MM bestellt, in jeder Größe und Gummimischung jeweils einen (von den Faltreifenversionen).

Das mit deinem Arm hört sich nicht gut an, wünsch dir gute Besserung.


----------



## lacorona (1. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Hmm ... grad wegen "unangekündigtem wegrutschen" hab ich mich eigentlich gegen Highroller / Minion R entschieden und gestern 4 MM bestellt, in jeder Größe und Gummimischung jeweils einen (von den Faltreifenversionen).
> 
> Das mit deinem Arm hört sich nicht gut an, wünsch dir gute Besserung.




Wegrutschen war auf das Vorderrad bezogen. Hinten war alles ok. Bis auf den Platten!? 

Mein Arm schmerzt zum Glück nicht so. Danke.



Anbei noch paar Bilder:






Jetzt weiß ich endlich mal wo meine Protektoren hingehören.
Das Rad passt grad noch so in die Gondel! 





Mein neuer SLR





Kurz vor der Abfahrt


----------



## tokessa (2. Juli 2008)

Wo isn das ?


----------



## lacorona (2. Juli 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Wo isn das ?



Auf dem Schauinsland, bei Freiburg.


----------



## tokessa (2. Juli 2008)

Danke, sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (4. Juli 2008)

Welch schöner Freeed. Hier mal meins:

Commencal Supreme DH 2007
DHX 5
888R OEM
Magura Louise Carbon 2007
Minion DH (vorne 3C, hinten 42a)
"Commencal G2" 
Syntace Griffe
Neuer Sattel
Rest mehr oder weiniger Serie:


----------



## lacorona (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

was ist "Commencal G2"?


Grüße Lacorona


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (4. Juli 2008)

Ich vermute mal die Kettenführung, auf dem unteren Bild zu sehen.


----------



## Pecoloco (4. Juli 2008)

Das war eigentlich ne mrp g2. Da die aber nicht an den Rahmen gepasst hat, habe ich sie "customized", sprich die Säge an die Neuware angesetzt und ab geht er. Commencal g2, weil die obere Führung die von C ist und die untere von mrp. Funktioniert übrigens super!


----------



## tokessa (4. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meins wers noch nicht kennt wird aber noch einiges verändert im laufe der zeit.


----------



## Pecoloco (4. Juli 2008)

Bis auf´s Schaltwerk und die Singledrecks (hab ich auch...) gefällts mir sehr gut. Wie fährt es sich denn?


----------



## tokessa (4. Juli 2008)

Fährt sich super. Die beiden sachen wollt ich eigentlich so bald noch nicht tauschen bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## Pecoloco (4. Juli 2008)

Was liegt sonst an? Ne Kettenführung?


----------



## tokessa (4. Juli 2008)

Ja auf jeden fall will auch vorne auf ein blatt wechseln aber erstmal plattfahren


----------



## lacorona (4. Juli 2008)

Ola, es werden ja immer mehr Supreme-Fahrer! 

@all Meta-Fahrer, merkt ihr das Verhärten des Hinterbaus beim An-/Bremsen? Oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (4. Juli 2008)

Darfst gern ma ne Runde mit Meinem fahren, nur muss ich gestehen das ich Avid Code habe und zwar 203mm vorne und hinten, hinten um mit kontinuierlicher Schleifbremsung mein Tempo auf erträglichem Maße zu halten (auf Abfahrten die ich noch nicht kenne)


----------



## Pecoloco (4. Juli 2008)

Na bei den Preisen die Jehle für´s DH rausgehauen hat, wird man wohl dieses Jahr einige sehen...


----------



## lacorona (4. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Darfst gern ma ne Runde mit Meinem fahren, nur muss ich gestehen das ich Avid Code habe und zwar 203mm vorne und hinten, hinten um mit kontinuierlicher Schleifbremsung mein Tempo auf erträglichem Maße zu halten (auf Abfahrten die ich noch nicht kenne)



Danke, wir können ab nächstem Wochenende mal Biken gehen! 

Weiß einer von euch woher ich Commencal-Trikots her bekomme? Laut meinem Commencal-Händler in Freiburg, ist in Deutschland frühstens nach der Eurobike damit zurechen...


----------



## luki37 (4. Juli 2008)

Wollte eigentlich Fotos meiner Commencal-Spielzeuge hier platzieren, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt. Aber bei Interesse findet ihr die unter Fotos bei meinem Profil...

@ lacorona: das verhärten des Hinterbaus beim Anbremsen ist bei einem Eingelenker normal und könnte nur mit einer Bremsmomentabstützung behoben werden. Eigentlich auch das einzige was mich daran ein bisschen stört, aber solangs nur das ist...


----------



## lacorona (5. Juli 2008)

luki37 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich Fotos meiner Commencal-Spielzeuge hier platzieren, hat aber irgendwie nicht geklappt. Aber bei Interesse findet ihr die unter Fotos bei meinem Profil...



Sehr geile Bilder bzw. Bikes! 



luki37 schrieb:


> @ lacorona: das verhärten des Hinterbaus beim Anbremsen ist bei einem Eingelenker normal und könnte nur mit einer Bremsmomentabstützung behoben werden. Eigentlich auch das einzige was mich daran ein bisschen stört, aber solangs nur das ist...



Bin auch schon Eingelenker gefahren, bei denen man es weniger gemerkt hat. Hat jemand Lust mit eine Bremsmomentabstützung zu basteln? Es gibt für denjenigen auch einen Kasten Rothaus Bier!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (5. Juli 2008)

Also mein Vater könnte dir sicher eine Bauen, der is gelernter Maschinenbauer, ooook, einen Nachteil hat die Sache: Er liebt Chromstahl und er baut gerne robust, rechne also damit das die Bremsmomentabstützung dein Bike so um 5 bis 10 kg schwerer macht.


----------



## lacorona (5. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Also mein Vater könnte dir sicher eine Bauen, der is gelernter Maschinenbauer, ooook, einen Nachteil hat die Sache: Er liebt Chromstahl und er baut gerne robust, rechne also damit das die Bremsmomentabstützung dein Bike so um 5 bis 10 kg schwerer macht.




Es gibt eine Version von ShockTherapy ( oder so ähnlich ), die bieten Nachrüst-BMAs an. Gewicht ca.400-500 Gramm, also noch im vertretbaren Rahmen.

Im GT-Bereich, hat einer eine BMA für sein LOBO DH gebaut. Den könnte man nach Konstruktionszeichnungen etc fragen. 

Kann dein Dad auch Alu fräsen?! 



PS: Bin morgen aufm Schauinsland! Meinem Arm geht es wieder besser! JUHU!


----------



## ski_jan (5. Juli 2008)

luki37 schrieb:


> Und auch ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu auf die freundliche Einladung:
> 
> Fahre folgende Bikes:
> 
> ...


----------



## lacorona (5. Juli 2008)

So, war heut mal wieder ne Runde fahren:




kurz vom Einstieg zum Singletrail.
@blaues_kopftuch, du musst unbedingt mal mitkommen. War super lustig heute! 

Mal eine andere Frage, ich bin mit der momentanen Performance meiner Lyrik U-Turn 08 überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Von der Wirkung der High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe spüre ich gar nichts. Lediglich wenn die Gabel auf 115mm runtertravelt, spüre ich etwas. Hat da jemand ne Idee? Laut Sufu werden die meisten Lyriks ab Werk mit zu wenig Öl befüllt. Wäre das ein Grund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (5. Juli 2008)

Würde gerne mal mitkommen, am Freitag wurden endlich meine neuen Reifen und die KeFü geliefert, werd Sonntag Nachmittag wieder nach Freiburg kommen und dann entweder noch am Abend oder Montag Früh KeFü und Reifen montieren.

Aber tu mir den Gefallen und überschätz mein Fahrkönnen nid, bin erst seit diesem Jahr unter den Gebirgsradlern und kam wegen technischer Probleme auch noch nid all zu oft dazu, und am Setup bin ich auch noch am werkeln.

Wegen deiner Lyric: Also, langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass viele Gabelhersteller  am Geld sparen sind und nur wenig oder gar kein Öl einfüllen. Meine Talas ist auch recht störrisch, so dass schon jetzt die Entscheidung gefallen ist sie im Winter statt zum Service gleich zum Tuning zu schicken, Service ca 100 Euro, Tuning ca 160 Euro (da is aber Service incl.) da kommt das Tuning dann nimmer ganz so teuer wenn der Hersteller sowieso jährlichen Service vorschreibt.

Wenn zu wenig Öl im Dämpfer wäre, müsste dann nicht auch Luft im Dämpfer sein was dann ein schmatzendes Geräusch beim Ausfedern machen müsste?
Bei zu wenig Dämpfung wäre ne Möglichkeit dickeres Öl in den Dämpfer zu füllen. (Hab die High- und Lowspeed-Druckstufe an meiner Talas noch garnid verwendet, ich spiel aber am Montag nachm Reifenwechsel mal dran rum).


----------



## lacorona (6. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich werd die Tage mal die Öl-Füllmenge überprüfen, gegebenfalls wird das Öl gleich gewechselt. Mal schauen ob das eine Besserung bringt. Hoffe ich zumindest.

Lass die Tage mal am Eis-Cortina in der Sundgauallee auf einen Kaffee bzw Eins treffen. Dann können wir uns mal etwas unterhalten.

Fahrkönnen ist relativ. Das wichtigste ist doch, dass es einem selbst Spass macht. Und glaub mir, du wirst die Strecke lieben!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. Juli 2008)

Jo lass uns ma treffen, hab prinzipiell jeden Vormittag bis 13 Uhr Zeit, ausgenommen diesen Mittwoch.
Eis-Cortina is ja beinahe vor meiner Haustür.
Wenns grad nid schiffen würde wäre ich in der Fahrradwerkstatt und würde Kettenführung und Reifen montieren ... schei* Wetter.


----------



## lacorona (6. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Jo lass uns ma treffen, hab prinzipiell jeden Vormittag bis 13 Uhr Zeit, ausgenommen diesen Mittwoch.
> Eis-Cortina is ja beinahe vor meiner Haustür.
> Wenns grad nid schiffen würde wäre ich in der Fahrradwerkstatt und würde Kettenführung und Reifen montieren ... schei* Wetter.




Fahrradwerkstatt? Deine?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. Juli 2008)

Ja sozusagen "Meine", is ne Selbsthilfewerkstatt für Studenten die ich zur Zeit mangels Verantwortlichem eher eigenverantwortlich betreue, naja und da mein Vater n Fahrrad Freak is hab ich da ne große Kiste mit meinem privaten Spezialwerkzeug drin, hab dort alles was ich brauche um zu schrauben, nur Gewindeschneider für Tretlager so wie Fräser für Steuerlager, Tretlager und Sattelrohr fehlen, aber dafür hab ich n Freund der in Basel nen Fahrradladen hat


----------



## lacorona (6. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Ja sozusagen "Meine", is ne Selbsthilfewerkstatt für Studenten die ich zur Zeit mangels Verantwortlichem eher eigenverantwortlich betreue, naja und da mein Vater n Fahrrad Freak is hab ich da ne große Kiste mit meinem privaten Spezialwerkzeug drin, hab dort alles was ich brauche um zu schrauben, nur Gewindeschneider für Tretlager so wie Fräser für Steuerlager, Tretlager und Sattelrohr fehlen, aber dafür hab ich n Freund der in Basel nen Fahrradladen hat




wo ist das? muss meinen chris king einpressen lassen! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. Juli 2008)

Ja da hast du aber Glück, am Samstag kam mein Chris King Einpressadapter (1 1/8 ")(4 Monate hats gedauert bis bike-components mir den endlich schicken konnte, aber das bin ich von ausgefallenen Teilen gewohnt), den ich Heute incl CyclusTools Einpresswerkzeug nach Freiburg geschleppt hab. Die Selbsthilfewerkstatt is im Haus 46 der Sundgauallee. Schreib mir einfach ne PM dann können wa nen Termin abmachen.

Nen Steuersatz-austreiber hätte ich auch hier, nur der Einschläger für die Aheadkralle liegt noch zuhause (könnte ich aber schon am Mittwoch hier haben), nen Aufschläger fürn Gabelkonus hab ich leider nid, aber mein Vater hat n Chromstahlrohr mit geeignetem Durchmesser.

Oder noch besser du schreibst mir in der PM deine ICQ Nummer.


----------



## chevydriver (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
hab seit Dezember 06 ein Meta 5.5.3, was ich nach eigenen Vorstellungen umbebaut habe.
Z. Zt. :
Gabel : Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn
Schaltung/Hebel : Sram X-0
Umwerfer : Shimano Deore (noch)
Kurbel/Pedale : Truvativ Noir + Crank Brothers Candy SL
Laufräder : DT Swiss Onyx + DT 5.1 + Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 + Schwalbe SV14
Bremse : Formula K18 V180/H160 (Avid Juicy 7 V180/180 - bis letzte Woche)
Vorbau/Lenker : Race Face Deus XC/Atlas Low Riser
Sattel/Stütze : Selle Italia Flite Fluid/Thomson Elite
Dämpfer : Fox Float R

Zur Truvativ Firex Problematik,
auch ich hatte Probleme mit der Kurbel, 
mein Händler hat festgestellt, dass weder der Rahmen für die Lagerschalen plangefräst wurde, noch die Lager mit dem passenden Drehmoment befestigt wurden.
Nach meinen Bike folgten noch einige weitere u.a. von Jehle, über die hat er sich dann besondern gefreut und seinen Kontrakt mit Commencal gekündigt,

mao


----------



## lacorona (6. Juli 2008)

chevydriver schrieb:


> Zur Truvativ Firex Problematik,
> auch ich hatte Probleme mit der Kurbel,
> mein Händler hat festgestellt, dass weder der Rahmen für die Lagerschalen plangefräst wurde, noch die Lager mit dem passenden Drehmoment befestigt wurden.
> Nach meinen Bike folgten noch einige weitere u.a. von Jehle, über die hat er sich dann besondern gefreut und seinen Kontrakt mit Commencal gekündigt,
> ...




Hört sich ja nicht sonderlich gut an. 
Bei mir hat sich die Kurbelschraube gestern wieder vorzeitig gelöst, obwohl ich mit Schraubenkleber verwendet hab. Dies hat sich durch Knacken im oberen Totpunkt beim Treten bemerkbar gemacht. 
Die FireX schmeiße ich demnächst raus und eine SLX kommt rein!


----------



## willie (6. Juli 2008)

Bin seit Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer eines Commencal:


----------



## 4x_racer (6. Juli 2008)

extrem geil


----------



## tokessa (7. Juli 2008)

Ja voll der hammer.


----------



## Pecoloco (7. Juli 2008)

Ober Geil!


----------



## tokessa (7. Juli 2008)

Mal meins in action leider nicht ganz drauf


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Juli 2008)

@willie: also doch kein ion oder wie? 

schönes bike!


----------



## rabidi (7. Juli 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nicht sonderlich gut an.
> Bei mir hat sich die Kurbelschraube gestern wieder vorzeitig gelöst, obwohl ich mit Schraubenkleber verwendet hab. Dies hat sich durch Knacken im oberen Totpunkt beim Treten bemerkbar gemacht.
> Die FireX schmeiße ich demnächst raus und eine SLX kommt rein!



Seit ich die XT drauf hab, hab ich keine Probleme mehr. Schalten tut sie übrigens auch ein ganzes Stück besser als die Firex. Ist man (laut meinem Händler) einmal mit ner lockeren Truvativ gefahren kann man sie wegschmeissen.
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willie (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Alex!

Nein, es ist kein Ion geworden  Obwohl mir mal jemand erzählt hat, dass es das perfekte Rad ist 
War aber die richtige Entsheidung, das Supreme zu nehmen. Fühlt sich echt gut an und die Form des Commencal ist einfach viel schöner...
Werd dass Rad dann mal die nächsten Tage und Wochen mal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen... In zwei Wochen fahren wir ja nach PDS, da siehts seine Heimat wieder 

Gruß


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (7. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte immer PDS wäre in Frankreich und nicht in der Nähe von Taiwan.

Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht wie günstig unsere Bikes wohl wären wenn wir alle Teile bei den Herstellern in Taiwan eingekauft hätten?


----------



## tokessa (7. Juli 2008)

Andorra nicht Frankreich


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (7. Juli 2008)

Meinetwegen auch Andorra, aber bei euch war doch sicher auch dieser Aufkleber drauf "made in Taiwan", oder?


----------



## tokessa (7. Juli 2008)

Nö


----------



## willie (7. Juli 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht!

Bei dem Furious könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Rahmen in Taiwan produziert wird..
Aber bei den Supreme DH und Mini DH kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die den in Taiwan vernünftig zusammengebruzelt bekommen....

Aber ich mag mich auch irren?!


----------



## sixsixsix (7. Juli 2008)

... das minidh ist aus taiwan ... daher denke ich das supreme auch ... aufkleber war bei mir zwischen schwinge und innenlagerufnahme ...


"2006: The Brand becomes more and more international, to the point that French sales, although constantly progressing, are overtaken by foreign buyers. No less than 30 countries import our bikes, directly from Taiwan where they are assembled. "

http://www.commencalownersclub.com/index.php?page=9 The Commencal story, by Max Commencal

gruesse


----------



## lacorona (7. Juli 2008)

Also das die Rahmen in Taiwan hergestellt werden finde ich nicht minder schlecht. Die Schweißroboter sind mittlerweile sehr gut. Ok, an die Schweißschuppen eines Nicolais etc kommen sie natürlich nicht an. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B. Rotwild mit Handmade Germany wirbt und ich mir dann die Schweißnähte anschaue... Naja...

Außerdem finde ich Commencal-Rahmen nicht sonderlich teuer. 
Handmade in Andorra -> 30 % Aufpreis? Nö, brauch ich nicht! 

Liteville z.B. werden auch in Taiwan hergestellt, sowie viele andere Hersteller. Specialized etc.


----------



## sixsixsix (7. Juli 2008)

... juckt mich auch nicht - faehrt super und haelt bisher .... was will man mehr? - mir reichts
und die dinger sind schon teuer genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal drüber nachgedacht wie günstig unsere Bikes wohl wären wenn wir alle Teile bei den Herstellern in Taiwan eingekauft hätten?



auf meinem supreme dh steht "made in taiwan" drauf. der aufkleber ist am oberrohr neben dem steuerrohr

man kann sicher kein commencal direkt kaufen beim taiwanesischen betrieb, der die rahmen fertigt. commencal hat in den rahmen entwicklungs- und werbekosten reingesteckt und wird nicht darauf verzichten wollen. also ich würds an ihrer stelle auch nicht .

ich finde allerdings, man sollte an dieser stelle keine diskussion "made in taiwan" vs "made in sonstwo"   anfangen. da gabs mehrere threads für.


----------



## willie (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich find mein Supreme auch sehr gut verarbeitet und es macht einen wertigen Eindruck!
Ich denke auch, dass das nicht im Taiwankatalog zu erweben sein wird.

Ansonsten ist es mir auch egal, wo es zusammengebruzelt wurde, da es sich echt klasse fährt....


----------



## sixsixsix (7. Juli 2008)

... einziges manko der bikes .... der LACK!


----------



## lacorona (7. Juli 2008)

sixsixsix schrieb:


> ... einziges manko der bikes .... der LACK!



hm... bei mir ist er trotz einiger steinigen Abfahrten sehr gut erhalten. Werde ihn aber trotzdem diesen Winter neu lackieren, da ich dieses anthrazit nicht so wirklich mag.


----------



## Höfbert (7. Juli 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> hm... bei mir ist er trotz einiger steinigen Abfahrten sehr gut erhalten. Werde ihn aber trotzdem diesen Winter neu lackieren, da ich dieses anthrazit nicht so wirklich mag.



hat denn jemand schon mal seinen 06/07er  meta umlackieren lassen?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (7. Juli 2008)

Also eigentlich wollt ich auch gar keine Diskussion anfangen mit "Made in Taiwan" vs. "Maid in ...", eigentlich wollt ich mir nur n Scherz erlauben und PDS nach Taiwan verlegen 

Gut ok die Schweissnähte sind OK, aber die Lackierarbeit sieht nach "Lehrling in der 1. Woche" aus, hab an etlichen stellen schwarze Partikel unter der Klarlackschicht, und ne Lacknase hat mein Fahrradhändler an dem Rahmen auch schon entdeckt, hat se aber nicht wieder gefunden als ich wieder da war.

Aber hey, schei* drauf, noch ein paar Abfahrten und der Lack is schei*e weils mich sooo oft gelegt hat  hab das Teil ja gekauft um zu Fahren, nid ums mir an die Wand zu hängen.

Hab noch kein Meta umlackieren lassen, wüsste aber wo ichs machen lassen würde wenn ichs wollte, is allerdings ne Schweizer Adresse, kommt also für 90% der Anwesenden garnicht in Frage. (Mein Stadtrad (Stevens 712) geht dahin zum Sandstrahlen & Pulverbeschichten sobald ich kein Student mehr bin und es "sicher" unterbringen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willie (7. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mein Grossman (siehe Galerie) über den Winter beim pulvern. hab den zum Reuber, Dortmund gegeben. Der Rahmen kam erst ein paar Tage in ein Tauchbad (Sandstrahlen soll auch ein wenig von den Schweissnähten abtragen) Danach war der Rahmen "nackig" und konnte neu gepulvert werden. Was danach 1a


----------



## tokessa (8. Juli 2008)

Auf ein letztes, bei mir steht made in Andorra. Der Lack ist echt ******* sieht gut aus ist aber sehr anfällig. Wie schon gesagt ist das bike aber zum fahren und nicht zum anschauen da, und wenn doch mal gepulvert werden muß gibt ja den Khujand


----------



## lacorona (8. Juli 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Andorra nicht Frankreich




Hä? Ist der Herr Max Commencal nicht Franzose?


----------



## tokessa (8. Juli 2008)

Keine ahnung wo der gute mann herkommt die bikes kommen aus andorra.


----------



## Höfbert (8. Juli 2008)

hat jemand an seinem meta eigentlich nokons verbaut?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (8. Juli 2008)

Jain, die hab mir sagen lassen die Nokon Konkavex Perlen sollen bei ruppiger Fahrt zu arg hin und her schleudern da zu flexibel, hab aber den Nokonliner unterm Tretlagergehäuse, hab meine Züge nämlich geschlossen verlegt

SP41 - Endkappe mit Nase - ein Stück Sealing Tube (Veloplus) - Nokonliner in die Sealing Tube rein gesteckt - am Ende wieder ein Stück Sealing Tube als Übergang zur - Endkappe mit Nase - SP41

absolut unempfindlich gegen beinahe alles, nicht sonderlich schwer, schaltet sich wie gott in frankreich

Bei Nokons zu beachten: Nur das komplette Set für Brems und Schaltzüge is leichter als ein komplettes Set anderartiger Aussenhüllen für Brems und Schaltzüge, allein für Schaltzüge findet man meines Wissens leichtere Dinge als Nokon.

Ach ja und dann sollen die Nokons noch übelst knarzen wenn mal so richtig mit schlamm beschossen

Irgendwo gibts auch nen großen Thread über Nokon / SP41 und co, musst mal die SuFu bemühen und nach Nokon und SP41 suchen

Guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318402


----------



## Höfbert (9. Juli 2008)

So, hier mal meins:

Rahmen: Meta 5 07er, Größe M
Gabel: Bionicon BF4 mit Stahlfedertuning 50-155mm stufenlos
Dämpfer: FOX Float R
Bremse VR+HR: Formula Oro K18 mit Hayes Scheiben (203/160) 
Steuersatz: Commencal
Schaltung: Sram X-7
Sattel: SDG Bel Air
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet C
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Rizer Bar 31,8mm
Vorbau: Syncros AM 90mm weiß (will ich übrigens los werden...)
Griffe: Ergon GE 1
LRS: Alex DP 17 mit Commencal Naben
Reifen: Vorne: Maxxis Minion Fr 2,35 Hinten: Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35

Soweit so gut. Hab noch folgende Umbaupläne:

Kurbel und Schaltung soll komplett XT werden. (schöne, schwarze, stabile, gleich günstige Alternativen zur XT?) 180er Scheibe hinten liegt schon zu hause, da brauch ich nur noch nen Adapter. Außerdem wollte ich rote Nokons verlegen.


----------



## lacorona (9. Juli 2008)

Höfbert schrieb:


> Gabel: Bionicon BF4 mit Stahlfedertuning 50-155mm stufenlos




Wie ist die Gabel? Gewicht?


----------



## Höfbert (9. Juli 2008)

Gabel ist echt super! Spricht butterweich an und der Verstellmechanismus ist klasse! Habs sie bisher einmal durchgeschlagen (allerdings nach nem 1,5 Meter Drop mit unsauberer Landung komplett auf dem Vorderrad ). Mit 2,1 Kilo ist sie auch noch relativ leicht für so ne langhubige Gabel. Das einzige was nicht so gelungen ist, ist die schlcihte Optik, könnte etwas protziger sein... Aber zu dem Preis (350 Euro) kann man nich meckern...


----------



## Höfbert (11. Juli 2008)

hat hier eigentlich jemnad xt an seinem meta verbaut? überleg umzusteigen, weil ich aufrüsten will (derzeit x5/7) und auf das shadow schaltwerk steh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (11. Juli 2008)

Höfbert schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich jemnad xt an seinem meta verbaut? überleg umzusteigen, weil ich aufrüsten will (derzeit x5/7) und auf das shadow schaltwerk steh.



blaues_kopftuch hat derzeit die XT-Kurbel an seinem Meta verbaut.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (11. Juli 2008)

In der Tat, was willst denn wissen?


----------



## Höfbert (11. Juli 2008)

bezüglich der kurbel nur wies denn ausschaut. kann mich nicht wirklich zu silber durchringen. haste mal ein foto? preis leistung ist die xt ja top!


----------



## lacorona (11. Juli 2008)

Welche Farbe hat denn dein Meta? Anthrazit oder Weiß?
Ich werd mich demnächst die SLX-Kurbel holen! 

@blaues_kopftuch, Wetterprognose für morgen:

Samstag, 12.07.2008		
Morgens	 Mittags	 Abends	 Nachts

bedeckt	 bedeckt	 wolkig	 mäßiger Regen
16 / 17°C	18 / 21°C	18 / 20°C	14 / 17°C

< 0.1 mm	 < 0.1 mm	 < 0.1 mm	 3.4 mm
35 % Risiko	 35 % Risiko	 50 % Risiko

Hört sich doch ganz gut an, oder?


----------



## Höfbert (11. Juli 2008)

habs in anthrazit. folgende (schwarze) alternativen:

hone vom letzten jahr für 69 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a1902/hone-kurbel-fc-m-600-3.html

race face evolve xc x-type
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a2582/evolve-xc-x-type-kurbel-tretlager-kit-black.html


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (11. Juli 2008)

Draufklicken für Großansicht

Ja das mim Wetter hört sich gut an, ich trink mir schon mut an.
Und Reimen tuts sich auch noch *gg*


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss mir jetzt einfach mal Luft machen:
Erst schnetzelts mich, seit dem brummt mir der Schädel. Als ich dann zuhause am Bike putzen war merk ich das der Mantel auf der Felge eiert (nicht die Felge selbst) (fahre übrigens schlauchlos) also ab in die Fahrradwerkstatt (in die wo ich Tutor bin), Luft abgelassen, Mantel in die Mitte der Felge gedrückt, überall mit Seifenwasser die Reifenflanke benetzt als "Flutschmittel", Kompressor angeschlossen und druck drauf, zack springt der Mantel ins Horn (denk mir, na machst ma kurz bisl mehr das er sich setzen kann) also 1 bar ... 1,5 bar ... 2 bar ... 2,5 bar ... 3 bar (denk mir "ah geil jetzt hat er sich gesetzt hab da in der hand was rutschen gespürt") da machts bum, mir klingeln die Ohren und Felge und Reifen fliegen durch die Gegend und die Latexmilch verspritzt die halbe Werkstatt.

Ja so macht Mountainbiken spass ....... nu hab ich Kopfweh vom Sturz und n Piepsen in den Ohren vom Knall ....


----------



## lacorona (12. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Also ich muss mir jetzt einfach mal Luft machen:
> Erst schnetzelts mich, seit dem brummt mir der Schädel. Als ich dann zuhause am Bike putzen war merk ich das der Mantel auf der Felge eiert (nicht die Felge selbst) (fahre übrigens schlauchlos) also ab in die Fahrradwerkstatt (in die wo ich Tutor bin), Luft abgelassen, Mantel in die Mitte der Felge gedrückt, überall mit Seifenwasser die Reifenflanke benetzt als "Flutschmittel", Kompressor angeschlossen und druck drauf, zack springt der Mantel ins Horn (denk mir, na machst ma kurz bisl mehr das er sich setzen kann) also 1 bar ... 1,5 bar ... 2 bar ... 2,5 bar ... 3 bar (denk mir "ah geil jetzt hat er sich gesetzt hab da in der hand was rutschen gespürt") da machts bum, mir klingeln die Ohren und Felge und Reifen fliegen durch die Gegend und die Latexmilch verspritzt die halbe Werkstatt.
> 
> Ja so macht Mountainbiken spass ....... nu hab ich Kopfweh vom Sturz und n Piepsen in den Ohren vom Knall ....



1. der Reifen ist zerplatzt?
2. weßt du jetzt woher das Knacken komm?
3. starke Kopfschmerzen?








Meins sieht irgendwie superklein aus! 





Das Meta von blaues_kopftuch





meins!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (12. Juli 2008)

Ne ich weis noch nid woher s Knacken kommt, weis nur das es nachm gründlichen Putzen wieder weg is, werd morgen mal die rechte Kurbel abnehmen und neu montieren, und am Tretlagergehäuse hab ich noch sowas wie n riss im Lack gefunden, oder ein Lackabplatzer oder keine ahnung was das is sieht jedenfalls komisch aus wird grad mit inspiziert wenn die Kurbel ab is.

Der Reifen is nid zerplatzt er is abgeplatzt, also hat sich durch den "hohen" druck von 3 bar soeit ausgedehnt das der Wulst über die Felgenflanke gesprungen is, bei Schlauchlos machts dann "bum".

Hinterbau zerlegen trau ich mir nid zu, finds übrigens schlecht das Commencal keine Drehmomentwerte mitliefert für die Schrauben und Lager die man so am Bike hat, z.b. für den verstellbaren Steuerwinkel oder eben die Lager der Hinterbauschwinge.
Werd mal ne Mail an die formulieren und von ner Freundin ins französische übersetzen, dann mail ich denen die Anfrage (auf französische E-Mails antworten die deutlich schneller als auf Englische oder sonst was). Aber das mach ich wahrscheinlich doch erst nach der Klausur.

Ja und nach der Klausur schlag ich endlich ne Aheadkralle ein, das mit dem losen Steuersatz hat mich heut nämlich übelst angekotzt.

Ja und meeeeeeehr Sag brauch ich am Hinterrad auch unbedingt, oder größeres Luftvolumen, oder gleich n gescheiten Dämpfer.

P.S.: Wenn du dann hinten ne Titanfeder hast hast aber n problem, mit 300g weniger am bike gehts nimmer so schnell bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (12. Juli 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Ja und meeeeeeehr Sag brauch ich am Hinterrad auch unbedingt, oder größeres Luftvolumen, oder gleich n gescheiten Dämpfer.


Dann probier mal Marzocchi Rocco WC/TST




blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn du dann hinten ne Titanfeder hast hast aber n problem, mit 300g weniger am bike gehts nimmer so schnell bergab


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Juli 2008)

Bin da wohl ein bißchen alleine mit meinem Nicht-DH Rad:

Dafür ist es eins der ersten Commencals in Deutschland:

Rahmen: Supernormal V-Brake 05
Gabel: Recon U-Turn 85-130
Dämpfer: KEINER
Bremse VR+HR Avid 
Steuersatz: Commencal
Schaltung: Sram X-7 Trigger, X9 Schaltwerk, Xt Umwerfer
Sattel: Flite
Stütze: Ritchey
Kurbel: Deore
Pedale: Shimano??
Lenker: Commencal
Vorbau: Commencal
Griffe: Ritchey
LRS: Original Commencalnaben mit Surims felgen, hinten nach Felgenriss XtNabe mit Xc717Mavic
Reifen: Albert Alpen Cross 57-559 - Racing Ralph Snake Skin 57-559


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (19. Juli 2008)

Hat mal einer von Euch mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Umlenkung neu zu designen?
Ich meine hierbei konkret das "Dreieck" mit seiner Verstrebung die am DHX anschlägt, auch dieses V-förmige Teil was vom Hinterbau zum "Dreieck" führt, was beim Einfedern mit 57mm Hub dann wiederum am "Dreieck" anschlägt, wenn man die beiden Teile etwas anders gestaltet könnte Jeder (Metafahrer) unter uns +20mm Federweg am Heck sein Eigen nennen.

Momentan schlag ich mich grad mit CAD Programmen rum, Firmen die so zeug dann fertigen würden gibt es genug. (z.B. Brunn Bikeparts, emachineshop, und viele Weitere)


----------



## lacorona (25. Juli 2008)

Update:

Shaman Enduro Kettenführung
Shimano SLX 2009 Kurbel + Innenlager
Chris King Steuersatz










muss noch eingestellt werden







paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch folgen, bin aber fast fertig mit meinem Projekt.


----------



## Höfbert (26. Juli 2008)

sehr schick!

dann lass mal was von der slx hörn, wenn du sie richtig rangenommen hast...
das mit dem längeren dämpfer funzt alles? fahreigenschaften noch top?


----------



## lacorona (26. Juli 2008)

Höfbert schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> 
> das mit dem längeren dämpfer funzt alles? fahreigenschaften noch top?



Aber hallo! 
Funktioniert besser als vorher. Sind jetzt schließlich 160mm am Heck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (26. Juli 2008)

und nicht irgendwie "unruhig" das bike?
will auch!!!


----------



## lacorona (26. Juli 2008)

Höfbert schrieb:


> und nicht irgendwie "unruhig" das bike?
> will auch!!!



ruhiger als vorher, da der Lenkwinkelflacher gewordern ist und ich hinten mit mehr Sag fahren kann.


----------



## $BAM$ (29. Juli 2008)

also ich hab jetzt auch mal ne frage un zwar:
gibt es die verstellbare bremsaufnahme die in den commencal absolut bikes eingebaut ist auch einzelnd zu kaufen? hier ein bild:
http://www.soulbiker.com/images/Image/bikes/pv/absolut10_500.jpg
gruß


----------



## lacorona (29. Juli 2008)

$BAM$ schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt auch mal ne frage un zwar:
> gibt es die verstellbare bremsaufnahme die in den commencal absolut bikes eingebaut ist auch einzelnd zu kaufen? hier ein bild:
> http://www.soulbiker.com/images/Image/bikes/pv/absolut10_500.jpg
> gruß



ja. frag mal bei einem commencal-händler nach, der müsste dir das bestellen können.


----------



## $BAM$ (29. Juli 2008)

zum beispiel??? bike-mailorder???
gruß


----------



## $BAM$ (29. Juli 2008)

also ich hab einfach mal bike-mailorder angeschrieben und die haben dann auch geantwortet und zwar,dass sie eine anfrage da gemacht hätten und ich mich freitag nochmal melden soll.......vllt. wirds ja was........hätte noch einer interresse?
gruß


----------



## mazola01 (1. August 2008)

Soooo
Ich will dann meins doch auch mal reinstellen.
Hab Low Cost Tuning betrieben.

Draht Fat Alberts
Excalibur Felgen 
200er Scheibe vorn.

Ich brauch echt son Dämpfer...such auch schon, find aber nix...
Gabel sollte auch langsam was neues rein...

Was denkt ihr wie viel der Rahmen aushält? 

Weiss nicht ob sichs lohnt mehr umzubauen...um auch mal n 2 meter Drop machen zu können...oder lieber gleich was extremeres kaufen.

LG Steffen


----------



## lacorona (1. August 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Soooo
> Ich will dann meins doch auch mal reinstellen.
> Hab Low Cost Tuning betrieben.
> 
> ...




Hi,

kommt drauf an was bzw wie du fährst.
Ich würde die Reifen wechseln. FA bietet zwar viel Komfort, aber in Sachen Grip und Durschlagssicherheit würde ich was anderes nehmen!
Würde auf Stahlfeder umrüsten, wenn du eher heftig fährst. z.B. Fox Van Stahldämpfer, gibt bei Ebay günstig.


----------



## mazola01 (1. August 2008)

Hi, 
Danke dir.

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das viele Dämpfer nicht rein passen.....???
Joa mit den Reifen schau ich mal....Die fand ich damals immer gut...bisher hatte ich keinen Durchschlag totz teils gut scharfkantierge Felsen.


Das Rad sollte halt schon bissl was aushalten. 
Vom fahren her find ichs ganz angenehm...nur bissl mehr Federweg wär schon Vorteilhaft.

Steffen


----------



## lacorona (1. August 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke dir.
> 
> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das viele Dämpfer nicht rein passen.....???
> ...



dann schau dir mein bike an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (2. August 2008)

Das hab ich natürlich schon gesehen.
Nur den Dämpfer am Schlauch findet man ja sehr selten.

Vielleicht gibs ja einen in normaler Bauart mit Feder der passt????


----------



## lacorona (2. August 2008)

sowas würde reinpassen: http://cgi.ebay.de/Fox-Vanilla-R-Da...yZ100246QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

der würde einiges mehr aushalten als der standardmäßig verbaute fox float r.


----------



## mazola01 (2. August 2008)

Super !!

Hat leider nur 50,8mm Hub...
Dachte an 57mm wie der DHX... aber bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern.
Hab den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben.

Kann ich eine 160mm Gabel in das Rad bauen?
Bzw. hats jemand mal versucht, wegen dem Lenkwinkel mein ich halt.

Gruss Steffen


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (2. August 2008)

Also 160mm Gabel an einem Meta 55 is soweit kein Problem, abgesehen davon das man die Garantie auf den Rahmen verliert.
Lacorona fährt auch mit ner 160mm Gabel in nem Meta 55.
Und im Englischen "Commencal Owners Club" (frage Google) hat der "Steve" auch mal für nen Spanienurlaub ne 160mm Gabel in sein Meta 55 eingebaut und war, wie Lacorona, vollends begeistert, schreibt aber auch ganz klar das da natürlich ein Garantieverlust die Folge is.

@ Lacorona: Sei doch ehrlich, du schaffst jetzt erstmal die Nachfrage an "DHX am Schlauch" und wenn die Nachfrage groß genug is dann offenbarst du uns das du zufälligerweise ein Hersteller von diesen Dämpfern bist


----------



## lacorona (2. August 2008)

@mazola01
1. such ein bisschen, es gibt genug Stahldämpfer mit mehr als 50mm Hub.
2. 160mm Gabel passt rein, aber wie bereits erwähnt verlierst du evtl. sämtliche Garantieansprüche.

@Peter,
misst du hast mich druchschaut! 
Du meckerst doch immer das deine Gabel so eine üble Endprogression hat, bei meiner setzte dies gestern bereits ab 4cm Federweg ein! 
hab mich an SRAM-RS-Werte gehalten und es war dennoch zuviel Öl in der Dämpfung drin!  hab jetzt mal etwas rausgenommen und es geht wieder...


----------



## mazola01 (3. August 2008)

Danke euch.

Vielleicht test ich mal den: http://cgi.ebay.de/DNM-Daempfer-Bur...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247 

in 210mm
Dürfte gerade noch so reinpassen nach meinem Messungen.

LG Steffen


----------



## lacorona (3. August 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> 
> Vielleicht test ich mal den: http://cgi.ebay.de/DNM-Daempfer-Bur...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> 
> ...




äh stop! Bist du sicher, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht an der Umlenkung anstößt?

Mit der Einbaulänge wird es aber auch knapp. Hast dann noch 2mm Platz im Rahmendreieck! 
Außerdem hast du dann theoretische 168mm Federweg am Heck. Hehe


----------



## mazola01 (3. August 2008)

Genau das ist das Problem.Hab kein Plan wie lang der böde Behälter ist.
Die 2 mm währen ja ok...hehe.


Und gegen die 168mm hab ich auch nix. 
Gabel wird vermutlich eine Marzocchi 55...

LG Steffen


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (3. August 2008)

jo und dein Tretlager is im uneingefederten Zustand höher, dein Lenkwinkel dadurch tendentiell steiler statt flacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (3. August 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> jo und dein Tretlager is im uneingefederten Zustand höher, dein Lenkwinkel dadurch tendentiell steiler statt flacher



ist nicht weiter schlimm, das Meta hat ein ziemlich niedriges Trettlager. Meins ist derzeit 35,7cm hoch.


----------



## mazola01 (3. August 2008)

Denk nicht das der eine cm so spürbar wäre....
Und es soll ja noch ne 160mm Gabel rein...dann relativiert sich das eh wieder.

Achja.
Gestern sind wir Downhill gefahren auf 2 verschiedenen Strecken.
Nicht extrem felsig oder so.... Waldboden,enge Kurven...ein paar Kicker.
2 echte Downhillbikes und ein Freerider waren dabei. Was glaubt ihr wer denen gezeigt hat was ab geht....

Das Bike ist echt super wendig...auch durch das niedrige Gewicht. 

P.S. Dem Ebay Anbieter hab ich mal geschrieben ob er mir sagen kann wie weit der Dämpfer vom Auge gemessen nach unten ragt.


----------



## lacorona (3. August 2008)

Was wiegt deins denn?
Bin bei ca. 16kg. Will aber runter auf ca. 15kg. Mal schauen was ich noch alles ändern werde.


----------



## mazola01 (3. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Denk aber auch so um die 16kg....vielleicht bissl weniger.
Wobei ich mit 16kg zufriedenwäre wenns mehr Performt als jetzt...


----------



## lacorona (4. August 2008)

ach, ich würd mich freuen wenn meins demnächst bissel leichter wird. 

gibt es eigentlich andere ausfallenden für das meta?


----------



## ewoq (4. August 2008)

comencal mini dh
fox dhx 5.0
fox 36 rc2
hope mono m4
X.9
sdg i-fly
sdg i-beam
shimano hone
nc-17 magnesium
dt onyx / sun singletrack
schwalbe big betty oder maxxis minion oder maxxis highroller
syntace vector dh
easton vice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (4. August 2008)

bis auf den LRS sehr geil!


----------



## mazola01 (4. August 2008)

@lacorona...

Du verkaufst dein MEta? Was hast du denn vor...hehe


----------



## tokessa (4. August 2008)

Sehr geil , was soll am LRS schlecht sein ?


----------



## lacorona (4. August 2008)

@tokessa, m.M. nach gibt es bessere Felgen, aber sonst ist alles super!
@mazola01, nö, wollt nur mal wissen wieviel es wert ist.


----------



## tokessa (4. August 2008)

Gibt immer was besseres, aber solange sie halten


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. August 2008)

hi leute,

man hat mich auf diesen thread hier aufmerksam gemacht...die getunten meta's sehen sehr schick aus... performance müsste auch stimmen da die geo ja schon unglaublich verspielt ist. bin mit meinem meta auch auf den meisten strecken hier schneller als mit meinem dh bike auf nem richtigen dh kurs wie todtnau natürlich no chance.

sehr schickes mini dh muss ich sagen !

hier is meine möhre:


----------



## mazola01 (4. August 2008)

Hehe,
Ja auf normalem Waldboden kannst schon Gas geben mit dem Teil.
Wenns zu Felsig wird ist halt Schluss.

Ich schau mir gerade die SR Suntour Durolux 20 an. 
Die 160mm Version würde mich reizen da sie auch vom Geld her gut ist, und schön dick ist se auch.Muss nur schauen was ich mir drehen kann, das ich meine Formula Nabe mit Steckachse fahren kann. So wie ich sehe brauch ich nur andere Kappen. 

Gruss Steffen


----------



## lacorona (4. August 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hehe,
> Ja auf normalem Waldboden kannst schon Gas geben mit dem Teil.
> Wenns zu Felsig wird ist halt Schluss.



Warum sollte auf felsigen Grund schluss sein?



mazola01 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir gerade die SR Suntour Durolux 20 an.
> Die 160mm Version würde mich reizen da sie auch vom Geld her gut ist, und schön dick ist se auch.Muss nur schauen was ich mir drehen kann, das ich meine Formula Nabe mit Steckachse fahren kann. So wie ich sehe brauch ich nur andere Kappen.
> 
> Gruss Steffen



Die gibt es doch auch in der Steckachsenversion, sollte also alles passen?


----------



## mazola01 (5. August 2008)

Weil ich zumindest mit 140mm keine riesen Brocken überfahren kann ohne das alles durchschlägt oder ich die Kontrolle verliere.... 
Also es geht schon...nur schnell ist was anderes.


Ja wie schon gesagt brauch ich andere Endkappen. Nur wo ich die wieder bekomme weiss ich noch nicht.

Lg Steffen


----------



## mazola01 (5. August 2008)

Ich nochmal.
Mich beschäftigt da noch was.
Wenn ich einen 210mm Dämpfer einbaue.... komm ich theoretisch knappe 3cm mit dem Hintern hoch (sofern ich richtig rechne)

Dann dürfte es ja fast kein Unterschied sein wenn ich ne 180mm Gabel und den 210mm Dämpfer verbaue... zu ner 160mm Gabel und einem 200mm Dämpfer, oder?

Die Garantie erlischt ja nur, weil der Lenkwinkel größer wird und die Belastung aufs Steuerrohr wächst....geh ich davon aus.

Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich total daneben liege.

Lg Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (5. August 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ich nochmal.
> Mich beschäftigt da noch was.
> Wenn ich einen 210mm Dämpfer einbaue.... komm ich theoretisch knappe 3cm mit dem Hintern hoch (sofern ich richtig rechne)
> 
> ...



Das Übersetzungsverhältnis deines Rahmen beträgt ca. 2,8.
Heck kommt demnach 2,8cm höher ( = 1cm mehr EBL * 2,8 ).
Trettlager ca. 1,4cm. 

Ne 180er Gabel ist aber Meinung nach sehr grenzwertig! Ich würd maximal mit ner 170er Gabel fahren.


----------



## mazola01 (5. August 2008)

Ja hab ich ja so bereits schon erwähnt...
Ich vermute es dürfte nichtmal schlecht sein.

Falls doch, Travel ich auf 170mm.

Hmmmm. Solang ich nicht weiss welche Maße der Dämpfer hat...ists eh schlecht.


----------



## lacorona (6. August 2008)

nochmal wegen den Ausfallenden.
Blaues_Kopftuch hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass bei der Lieferung des Metas Ausfallenden für 12mm-Achse beiliegen. Hat die einer von euch noch rumliegen und möchte Sie mir verkaufen? Brauche diese, da ich mir eine Bremsmomentabstützung für das Meta bauen möchte.


----------



## lacorona (16. August 2008)

so sieht mein Meta evtl ab Herbst aus. Photoshop!


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (16. August 2008)

Lass die Gabel aber im selben Schwarz lackieren, denn zwei mal "fast" gleiches Schwarz kann sich übelst beißen.

Ansonsten: Geil geil geil.


----------



## ewoq (16. August 2008)

finde schwarz zu langweilig. mein letztes rad war auch schwarz.. nie wieder.


----------



## lacorona (17. August 2008)

Die Gabel-Farbe sieht auf dem Bild nur anders aus!
Rot wäre eine Möglichkeit oder hochglanzverdichtet bzw. kugelstrahlen. 
Kennt einer von euch jemand der das macht???


----------



## Bikefreak24 (21. August 2008)

Tag ihr alle !!!
Muss in diesem Thread auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben ^^
ich fahr ein 07er Meta 5.5 mit AM1 Gabel Sun Single Track Gold Felgen auf XT-Naben und Minion DH in 2,35 Vorne und Specialized Enduro Pro Kevlar 2,3 Hinten.

@mazola 
falls du immer noch ne 160 Gabel suchst kann ich dir die AM1 von Marzocchi empfehlen, die gibts grad für 300,- (weil 2007er modell) bei actionsports.de !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cauw (21. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer an seinem Meta 5.5  auch Spiel im Hinterbau?
Ich vermute es ist die unter Dämpferbuchse, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
Gruß Cauw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (21. August 2008)

cauw schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat einer an seinem Meta 5.5  auch Spiel im Hinterbau?
> Ich vermute es ist die unter Dämpferbuchse, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> ...



ja, hab ich auch. scheint sich recht häufig zu lockern


----------



## cauw (21. August 2008)

Hallo 

was heist lockern, meinst du die Schrauben? Oder das das Lager ausschlägt?


----------



## lacorona (21. August 2008)

Ich nehm mein Meta sehr hart ran und hab bis jetzt kein Spiel. Wobei meiner Meinung nach der Hinterbau ned sonderlich steif ist. Flext etwas nach links und rechts. Merk man z.B. wenn man hinten ne große Scheibe fährt, dann schleift es in der Kurve...


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (21. August 2008)

Aso deswegen!
Hab immer gedacht meine Scheibe würd in der Kurve schleifen weil Kreiselkräfte die Scheibe um zehntel Millimeter verbiegen ... ich schreib mir mal n Steckachsenumrüstkit für meine DT 240s Nabe aufn Weihnachtswunschzettel.

Heute kam mein HighVolume AirSleeve für meinen RP23 ... dem geneigten Leser ist aufgefallen das Commencal in (allen) Metas (wenigstens beim 666 bin ich mir sicher) seit der 2009 Produktreihe HighVolume RP23 Dämpfer verbaut. Werds die nächsten Tage dann umbauen und berichten wie "weich" mein Dämpfer dann is.

@ Lacorona: Ich schau das ich bis nächsten Dienstag s Werkzeug zusammen hab um meine Talas zerlegen zu können, könnten wir uns dann mal zum Schrauben treffen?


----------



## ewoq (21. August 2008)

beim mini dh lockert sich garnix. einsatzgebiet 2008: dh only


----------



## Höfbert (21. August 2008)

cauw schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was heist lockern, meinst du die Schrauben? Oder das das Lager ausschlägt?



bei mir wird die schraube an der unteren dämpferbuchse ständig locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (21. August 2008)

Habt ihr euch auch schon öfter aufgeregt warum Commencal keine Tabelle mit Drehmomentwerten für die verschiedenen Schrauben am Bike veröffentlicht?

Werd denen mal an der Eurobike aufn Zahn fühlen und nach Drehmomenten fragen.
Hab von nem Bekannten meines Vaters Händlerkarten


----------



## Bikefreak24 (22. August 2008)

cauw schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat einer an seinem Meta 5.5  auch Spiel im Hinterbau?
> Ich vermute es ist die unter Dämpferbuchse, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
> ...



Hab genau das Problem !!! bei mir sind es auch sehr oft die 2 Schrauben an den Dämpferbuchsen und seltener alle schrauben am umlenkdreieck. Aber selbst wenn ich alle Schrauben fest anziehe verschwindet das Spiel im Hinterbau nicht vollständig !?!?!????? Nehm mein Meta halt doch schon sehr ordentlich ran...


----------



## lacorona (22. August 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Schraubenkleber?


----------



## Bikefreak24 (23. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Schraubenkleber?



aber auch wenn alle schrauben richtig sitzen hab ich noch ziemlich Spiel


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (23. August 2008)

Achso ... ja da darf ich euch verraten das ich mal einem mit nem Meta 666 helfen durfte ... da war die 8mm Hülse in der die Schrauben reingeschraubt werden schlicht und ergreifend zu lang, und zwar sowas von zu lang das es ihm halt aufgefallen is, augenblick ich such mal, gleich gibts nen edit








Schraub doch einfach mal diese Hülse raus und mess mal nach wie lang die is, und dann frag die leute hier im forum oder schreib commencal direkt ne e-mail


----------



## capix (23. August 2008)

Hallo,
wollte mir demnächst auch ein Meta zulegen und bin zufälligerweise über folgende Drehmomente "gestolpert":

What Torque settings should is use on my Commençal?

Main Pivot Bearings Pinch Bolts : 7 Nm 
Main Pivot : 30 Nm 
M5 Screws : 8 Nm 
M6 Screws : 10 Nm

Quelle:
http://www.commencal.co.uk/faqs/files/What_is_the_question.html


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (23. August 2008)

Coool ... Danke ... hätte wohl mal die FAQ's lesen sollen, aber jetzt zieh ich erstmal die Schrauben nach.

Edit: Sooo ... Seltsam ... Kaum sind die Schrauben am Steuerrohr meines 666 festgezogen (die Obere hat sich ne ganze Umdrehung weiter rein drehen lassen) schon hör ich kein knacksen mehr ausm Steuerrohrbereich ... *lach* 

Übersetze ich das richtig?
Sämtliche M5 Schrauben die an irgendwelchen Achsen der Hinterbauumlenkung liegen: 7Nm
Die dicke Schraube für die man ein 10er Inbus braucht: 30Nm
Alle übrigen M5 Schrauben: 8Nm
Alle M6 Schrauben: 10Nm

richtig übersetzt / verstanden?

Bleiben noch die Madenschrauben die die Industrielager in der Umlenkung fixieren gegen seitliches verrutschen.


----------



## cauw (25. August 2008)

Also noch mal zum Spiel im Hinterbau.

Ich habe auch alle Schrauben angezogen und immer noch Spiel im Hinterbau.
Hoffe es ist die Dämpferbuchse.....


----------



## mazola01 (25. August 2008)

Bei mir waren die Schrauben auch mal locker.
Eingeklebt, angezogen....hält!

Wollt mein Meta verkaufen, kanns aber irgendwie nicht.
Das Dinges ist einfach sau schnell auf nicht zu harten Downhill-Trails.
Fahr noch mit original Fahrwerk. Die Suche nach nem Dämpfer macht mich noch verrückt.hehe. Aber ich lass mir Zeit, villeicht bekomm ich auch mal son Schlauchteil.

Die AM Gabel ist mir glaub zu Schwach. Sollte schon mehr ne Freeridegabel sein...ICh warte noch ein paar tests von der Suntour Durolux ab. 
Aber erstmal muss ein Dämpfer her...

Steckachse hinten wär mal fein!
Gruss Steffen


----------



## mazola01 (27. August 2008)

Ach noch was off-topic mäßiges.

Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen wie wenig leute unsere Bike-Marke richtig aussprechen. Was ich da schon für Varianten gehört habe...

Es wird nur so gesprochen : Komosal!!!!   Und ned Komentschal oder sowas...

Gruss Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (27. August 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Ist euch schon mal aufgefallen wie wenig leute unsere Bike-Marke richtig aussprechen. Was ich da schon für Varianten gehört habe...
> Es wird nur so gesprochen : *Komosal!!!!*   Und ned Komentschal oder sowas...
> Gruss Steffen


das klingt dann allerdings mehr wie ein Artikel aus dem Sanitärbedarf oder der Apotheke


----------



## Bikefreak24 (28. August 2008)

richtig so !!!!


----------



## mazola01 (3. September 2008)

Sou,

Bei mir gings auch mal weiter mit meinem Low cost tuning.
Hab nun einen alten Vanilla Dämpfer verbaut. 
Der war ja immer super... und ist es heut auch noch...nur das Gewicht ist halt böse. Mir egal, gibt muskeln..hehe.
Das Teil spricht super sahnig an. Nur schlürft er etwas...aber da ich in der Hydraulik branche tätig bin, werd ich den im Winter mal servicen.

Neuer Lenker und Vorbau kam auch noch ran. Für 20 Euro hier im Bikemarkt geschossen    Das bringt mal richtig was. Weitaus bessere kontrolle...

Jetzt fehlt noch die Gabel und KEFÜ und gut ist (erstmal) 
Langsam wirds ein schöner Light Freerider.....


----------



## Niedtaler (3. September 2008)

N`abend,

wieviel Hub hat eigentlich der original Fox RP2-Dämpfer im 5.5.10 von 2007?

Danke und Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## lacorona (4. September 2008)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> N`abend,
> 
> wieviel Hub hat eigentlich der original Fox RP2-Dämpfer im 5.5.10 von 2007?
> 
> Danke und Gruß, Niedtaler



50mm


----------



## Niedtaler (5. September 2008)

N`abend,

hab hier noch nen Manitou Swinger X3 mit 57 mm Hub bei 200er Ebl. Läßt der sich ins Meta 5.5.1 von 2007 gefahrlos einbauen oder schlägt dann beim Einfedern was an?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombi?


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (5. September 2008)

Lacorona hat mit 57mm Dämpferhub in nem vorjahres Meta 55 erfahrungen

War heute auf der Eurobike und hab Bilder von der "neuen" Umlenkung gemacht, werd se in kürze posten.


----------



## mazola01 (6. September 2008)

Hi...
Oh ja zeig mal was es neues gibt.
57mm gehen super gut... hab ich auch (hoff ich hab richtig gemessen)

Nächste Woche kommt vermutlich meine neue Gabel (endlich) dann noch n paar Kleinigkeiten und fertig isses....

Gruss Steffen


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. September 2008)

Bilder von der Eurobike, die letzten sind Commencal, achtet mal auf den Dämpfer vom "Animal Commencal" bike

http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00334.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00335.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00336.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00337.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00338.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00339.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00340.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00341.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00342.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00343.JPG
http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00344.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mönch (7. September 2008)

hallo !!

ich fahre ein commencal absolut von 2007 und wollte vor kurzem hinten eine größere scheibe (185mm-203mm) einbauen . dabei habe ich ein problem entdeckt. eine größere bremsscheibe würde am rahmen anstehen. gibt es dafür einen anderen adapter oder  weiss jemand eine andere lösung?

Lg. Mönch


----------



## $BAM$ (7. September 2008)

was für ein absolut hast du denn??? 1,2,crmo ?????
adapter gibt es nicht du könntest den radstand verstellen falls das geht und dann schauen ob das geht.


----------



## mönch (7. September 2008)

ja das absolut 1 .das mit dem radstand hab ich schon probiert aber der platz reicht nicht.


----------



## Jänsche (10. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hat schon jemand eine Ahnung was das neue META SIX kosten wird für 2009? Danke für Auskünfte.

Tschau Jan


----------



## Josh BLENDER (10. September 2008)

Als Rahmen oder Komplettbike?
Laß Dir hier 

http://bikeparts-online.de

mal ein Angebot machen.

Gruß, Josh


----------



## Josh BLENDER (10. September 2008)

hier nochwas

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/134166/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =Eggmeg= (13. September 2008)

Moin Guys, 

Fahre ein Commencal Supreme DH 08, war damit eine Woche in France/Morzine um Dh zu ballern...Jetzt sind doch tatsächlich meine Dämpferbuchsen im Arsch ( Alu ) 

Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer sagen wo ich die bekommen kann oder muss ich mir Abmaße nehmen und sie dann selber drehen ?! 

Bin Feinwerkmechaniker von daher kein Problem, aber die Dinger muss es doch auch so geben oder ? 

Dank schonmal im Vorraus...
Ach ja bevor ichs vergesse um 13:30 MEZ gibt es auf freecaster.tv ne Liveübertragung ins Netz vom DH WC in Schladming


----------



## webdot (16. September 2008)

servus, 

ich haette die Gelegeneheit, realtiv guenstig einen neuen Meta 5.5.3 Rahmen zu schiessen... ISt das 07 Modell...
Was sollte man nur fuer den Rahmen maximal ausgeben?


----------



## ewoq (16. September 2008)

schau ob du bei jehle oder vttshop.fr was günstigeres siehst


----------



## Höfbert (16. September 2008)

bei jehle für 999,. 
da würd ich zugreifen!!!


----------



## hülemüll (16. September 2008)

=Eggmeg= schrieb:


> Fahre ein Commencal Supreme DH 08, war damit eine Woche in France/Morzine um Dh zu ballern...Jetzt sind doch tatsächlich meine Dämpferbuchsen im Arsch ( Alu )



Schau dir erst mal die Gleitbuchsen im Dämpferauge an. Die waren es bei mir auch und sind wesentlich billiger...


----------



## lacorona (16. September 2008)

Hallo,
verkaufe nun mein Meta, da ich im Moment ein anderes Projekt mit 4 Rädern am Laufen habe. Bilder gibt es in meiner Galerie und Fragen beantworte ich gerne.

Grüße Lacorona


----------



## =Eggmeg= (17. September 2008)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Schau dir erst mal die Gleitbuchsen im Dämpferauge an. Die waren es bei mir auch und sind wesentlich billiger...



Ja, das hatte ich auch schon so im Hinterkopf...Ich mein der Standart Dämpfer (Rocco Coil R) ist halt nicht mal das Einsatzprodukt...Muss leider noch einen Monat mit ihm auskommen bis dann ein dhx 4.0 oder 5.0 folgt... 

Also meinste sollte ich mal nach der Dämpfergleitbuchse gucken !? Gut, dann werd ich das mal tun, und schauen wie und wo ich sie bekomme... Danke aber erstmal...

Biste sonst mit deinem zufrieden ? Hastn fuer eins ? 

Lieben Gruß Bruder


----------



## =Eggmeg= (17. September 2008)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Bilder von der Eurobike, die letzten sind Commencal, achtet mal auf den Dämpfer vom "Animal Commencal" bike
> 
> http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00334.JPG
> http://mtb.natuwi.de/DSC00335.JPG
> ...



Ui, das sieht aber ganz ganz lecker aus, PROTOTYPE  Mal sehen was da so kommt...


----------



## hülemüll (17. September 2008)

=Eggmeg= schrieb:


> Also meinste sollte ich mal nach der Dämpfergleitbuchse gucken !? Gut, dann werd ich das mal tun, und schauen wie und wo ich sie bekomme... Danke aber erstmal...
> 
> Biste sonst mit deinem zufrieden ? Hastn fuer eins ?



ich hab das mini dh, aber die umlenkung unterscheidet sich nicht grossartig. und die gleitlager sind es meist auch bei anderen bikes, deren dämpfer spiel bekommen. die lager müsste es bei jehlebikes geben.
ansonsten klasse bike, nur zu schwer! mit stahlfederdämpfer und 66 kommt's auf 19kg...


----------



## 4x_racer (21. September 2008)

Hallo

Hab jetzt gerade kein Lust 10 Seiten durchzulesen ob`s die Frage schon mal gab !

Wie Fest muss ich den die 2 Schrauben anziehen bei der Lenkwinkelverstellung?Weil ich hab angst das der Rahmen reist wenn ich ihn zu fest anziehe...

Ich habe meinen ganz flach eingestellt aber iwie kommts ma vor als würd der Rahmen etwas steiler sein als ich ihn eingestellt habe! Ka die Hülse verutschen wenn man die nicht fest genug anzieht ?

mfg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (21. September 2008)

4x_racer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab jetzt gerade kein Lust 10 Seiten durchzulesen ob`s die Frage schon mal gab !



Fauler Sack! Die Jugend von heutzutage!11!!! Wir haben ja damals immer alle 12343 Baende vom Lexikon selbst durchlesen muessen, damals waren die naemlich noch nicht alphabetisch geordnet, ausserdem haben die Eltern immer die Seiten umgeordnet, damit wir uns nicht merken, wo sich einzelne Dinge befinden, natuerlich haben wir das erst am Abend machen keonnen, wenn es schon laengst finster war, am Tag haben wir ja arbeiten muessen, Kerze haben wir selbstverstaendlich auch keine verwenden duerfen, deswegen mussten wir immer bis Vollmond warten! 



> Wie Fest muss ich den die 2 Schrauben anziehen bei der Lenkwinkelverstellung?n



Steht da irgendwo, des suchst g'faelligst selbst 
http://www.commencal.co.uk/faqs/index.html


----------



## 4x_racer (21. September 2008)

R.C. schrieb:


> Steht da irgendwo, des suchst g'faelligst selbst
> http://www.commencal.co.uk/faqs/index.html



Habs schon gefunden: 10 NM


----------



## mönch (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein problem mit meinem schaltauge auf meinem commencal absolut 1 von 2007.
ich fahre dass bike nun seit zirka einem halbenjahr und in den letzten 3 wochen habe ich nun 2 schaltaugen gebraucht aber nicht weng stürze. in leogang is mir das schaltauge abgerießen von einem drop der nicht mal ins flache ging und ich bin auch nicht gestürzt dass das schaltauge abgerießn ist und heute bin ich von ca. 1 meter in eine steile landung gedropt und mir ist schon wieda das schaltauge abgerießen. Ist das ein produktfähler? haben mehrere leute dieses problem? bitte um hilfe


----------



## bergzicke75 (24. September 2008)

Hallo. Fahr ein Commencal 5.3. Gebraucht gekauft. Folgendes Problem: erst immer ein Knacken beim Treten, dachte es liegt an der Pedale oder Kurbel. Dann, auf gerader flacher Strecke ein mächtiges Scheppern. Wie Metall auf Metall, hörte sich an, als hätte sich irgendetwas abgelöst. Kurze Zeit später war das Hinterrad komplett lose. Der Schnellspanner war nicht offen, aber total locker. Jetzt merke ich selbst bei fest angezogenen Schnellspanner heftiges Spiel im Hinterbau. Ziehe ich den Schnellspanner feste zu, so löst sich das Ganze wieder, wenn ich am Hinterrad hin und her "rappel". Was ist mir da wohl um die Ohren geflogen?


----------



## ewoq (24. September 2008)

der schnellspanner


----------



## nuss12 (25. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
möchte mich hier kurz auch einmal vorstellen, ich fahre derzeit ein 5.5 numero2 wie ihr auf meinen Bildern sehen könnt.

Habe gerade wenig Zeit deshalb nur die Kurzfassung 

gruss jörg


----------



## R.C. (4. Oktober 2008)

Meins:


----------



## nuss12 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo R.C.

voll der Kracher, was drückt das Ding den auf die Waage?

gruss jörg


----------



## R.C. (4. Oktober 2008)

nuss12 schrieb:


> voll der Kracher, was drückt das Ding den auf die Waage?



So wie's dasteht 17.2kg. Mit kurzem Schaltwerk (und leichten Roellchen), ohne Taco und leichten Schlaeuchen sollte die 16 davorstehen.
Die Kurbel wird wohl auch noch irgendwann getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich dachte in den rahmen paßt keine doppelbrücke ? Ach ja schönes gerät


----------



## R.C. (5. Oktober 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ich dachte in den rahmen paßt keine doppelbrücke ?



Das ist das Supreme DH, nicht das Mini.


----------



## tokessa (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------



## Cambria (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen ein 2008er Meta 5 aufbauen und wollte mal nachfragen, wie ihr an euren Metas die Schaltzüge verlegt habt. Bin mir irgendwie nicht so sicher, wie toll das ist, die offen am Unterrohr zu verlegen


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (6. Oktober 2008)

Hab se geschlossen verlegt, und so, dass sie sich nicht kreuzen.

Geschlossen und zwar so:
Schaltzugaussenhülle, dann Endkappe mit Nase (von Jagwire) durch die Halteösen am Rahmen, dann auf den Teil der Nase die aus dem Halter rausschaut folgende Hülle draufgesteckt: Sealing Tube (achtung, nicht die Dort verfügbaren Endkappen verwenden, die Nasen waren bei den dicken Halterungen meines Meta 666 zu kurz), in diese Sealing-Tube dann wiederum einen Nokon-Liner reingeschoben ... der Nokon-Liner überbrückt dann die lange Strecke und dann gehts rückwärts mit Sealing-Tube - Halter mit durchgesteckter Endkappe mit Nase - Aussenhülle (SP41 gefettet) 

Klappt soweit prima, NUR: SP41 hat 4mm Aussendurchmesser und die Endkappen mit Nase von Jagwire haben nen Innendurchmesser von 5mm ... die Differenz einfach durch Umwickeln der Aussenhülle mit Isolierband ausgleichen

Ach genau und an den endgültigen Enden (also Schaltgriff und Schaltwerk) hab ich gedichtete Endkappen verbaut

P.S.: Ich fürchte der Thread-Starter lacorona ist von uns gegangen ... er fährt nun diese stinkenden 4-rädrigen Gefährte mit denen man so gut Radfahrer töten kann

Bilder könnte ich übrigens nachliefern ... wäre halt Schwarz in Schwarz ... ich probiers mal, augenblick

Hier der Übergang von Aussenhülle zu Sealing-Tube




Übergang von Sealing-Tube zu reingestecktem Nokon-Liner




Klappt auch wunderbar unterm Tretlager wenn man das Kunststoffteil etwas auffeilt / mim Messer bearbeitet


----------



## Cambria (6. Oktober 2008)

Super, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. So in der Art, werde ich das dann auch mal ausprobieren. Werd dann auch noch Bilder nachliefern sobald es was zu sehen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supreme_Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich auf nem MiniDH2 Rahmen ne Doppelbrücke schmeißen? 185mm?


----------



## ewoq (8. Oktober 2008)

nein


----------



## Supreme_Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

schade, was wäre das max. Federweg was der Rahmen bei ner SingleCrown hält?


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2008)

180 mm laut commencal.
aber 160 wird empfohlen.

hast du dir das falsche beik gekauft?


----------



## Supreme_Freak (8. Oktober 2008)

danke, hat mir sehr geholfen.

ne nicht wirklich, würde gerne etwas aufrüdten weil meine 55 2mal am sack war und der Federweg etwa zu kurz ist. der dämpfer hinten ist auch net das wahre, daher steht jetze erstmal neue gabel, bremsen und dämpfer an!


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi, verschaff mir gerade nen überblick zu freeridern und bin da auch an nem commencal meta 666 hängen geblieben, kann man den auch mit anderen dämpfern fahren als dem rp 23? (dhx air oda dhx 5?) und bis wieviel federweg is der vorne zugelassen?


----------



## 4x_racer (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Ich hätt noch kurz eine Frage zur Lenkwinkelverstellung. Wie geht das ganz genau? Ich hab auf der HP nur was davon gelesen das man die Hülse um 180° verdrehen muss, mehr hab ich nicht wirklich verstanden?


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2008)

es gibt, zumindest beim mini dh, 2 verschiedene hülsen. diese kommen ins steuerrohr und dort herein wiederum der steuersatz.


----------



## 4x_racer (20. Oktober 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> es gibt, zumindest beim mini dh, 2 verschiedene hülsen. die kommen ins steuerrohr.





Ja das weis ich jetzt, eine bei der man den Lenkwinkel verstellen kann und eine bei der man ihn nicht verstellen kann. Ich will aber mal alle Positionen versuchen, um zu sehen welche Perfekt für mich wäre.


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2008)

nein, die sind unterschiedlich ausgefräst und ergeben dadurch unterschiedliche winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x_racer (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habs jetzt einfach mal fotografiert!
Man sieht deutlich das die vordere Seite länger ist, den Lenkwinkel bzw. die Hülse hab ich seit ich den Rahmen habe noch nicht verstellt. also wie geht das jetzt?, weil auskennen tu ich mich überhaupt nicht


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2008)

steuersatz raus, hülse raus, andere hülse rein, steuersatz rein


----------



## 4x_racer (20. Oktober 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> steuersatz raus, hülse raus, andere hülse rein, steuersatz rein




Andere Hülsen hab ich nicht, nur die Originale, die dabei war, laut Commencal HP  muss man die einfach um 180° drehen um den winkel zu verstellen ?


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2008)

dann ist das bei dir anders als beim mini dh. in dem fall schrauben auf, hülse drehn, schrauben zu.


----------



## 4x_racer (20. Oktober 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> dann ist das bei dir anders als beim mini dh. in dem fall schrauben auf, hülse drehn, schrauben zu.



Ja ich werd das ganze mal morgen Versuchen...
Und beim Mini Dh muss man dann also einfach Hülsen mit anderen Winkel einabuen, um einen anderen Lenkwinkel zu bekommen ?


----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2008)

ja, da gibts eine silberne und eine goldene


----------



## morio (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hab ein Commencal Meta 5.5.3. (2007), fährt echt geil und alles funzt. Bis auf die Gabel (Marzocchi Allmountain 4)...

Die ist ordentlich zu hart. Nutze nur knapp 100mm, egal ob schnell und wurzelig oder langsam und Bordsteinkante.
Pump ich ca. 40 psi in die Luftseite und spann die Feder mit ca. 0,7 psi vor ist´s zu hart (nix 'Bomber'mäßig soft), sind´s nur ca. 30 psi und keine bis sogutwie keine Vorspannung (also lt. Manuel sollte das ungefähr die Abstimmung für 55kg sein) passt´s, aber die Gabel sackt 1,5 cm ein. 

Liegt das jetzt am Ölstand oder ist die Feder zu hart bzw. für welches Gewicht sind die Standartfedern? Wiege ungefähr 65 kg.

Ebenfalls ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Zugstufenregelung mehr oder weniger keinen Effekt hat; dreh ich die voll auf, bleibt das Vorderrad grad so am Boden und die Gabel gibt beim Ausfedern Geräusche von sich (so als höre man die Feder ausfedern...irgendwie metallisch). Jede Umdrehung gegen den Uhrzeigersinn verringert zwar das Geräusch aber die Gabel federt viel zu schnell aus. Dabei macht´s keinen Unterschied, ob ich die Zugstufe bloß ein bißchen verringer oder komplett rausdrehe (zumindest keinen spürbaren).

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder weiß mehr als ich?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## R.C. (21. Oktober 2008)

Zum Lenkwinkel: AFAIK ist die silberne Huelse _immer_ die mit dem 0 Grad Winkel, die andere ist drehbar (die silberne ist auch drehbar, nur hat's nicht viel Sinn  und hat +/-1 Grad oder +/-0.5 Grad.


----------



## ewoq (21. Oktober 2008)

das kann sein, wobei man einen ziemlich beknackten winkel erhält wenn man die goldene hülse "verkehrt herum" fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (21. Oktober 2008)

ewoq schrieb:


> das kann sein, wobei man einen ziemlich beknackten winkel erhält wenn man die goldene hülse "verkehrt herum" fährt.



Wird wohl um 69 Grad sein, falls du die steilere Stellung meinst.


----------



## tokessa (22. Oktober 2008)

Hab an meinem mini eine silberne dazu bekommen, aber drinn ist ne schwarze. Zumindest der sichtbare kranz ist schwarz hatte sie noch nie raus. Welche hat denn den größeren lenkwinkel.


----------



## fritschki (22. Oktober 2008)

Die schwarze dient bei meinem Mini DH zum verstellen. 
Die silberne ist mittig gebohrt, übernimmt also den Lenkwinkel des Steuerrohrs = 0° Lenkwinkelverstellung.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Oktober 2008)

4x_racer schrieb:


> Also ich habs jetzt einfach mal fotografiert!
> Man sieht deutlich das die vordere Seite länger ist, den Lenkwinkel bzw. die Hülse hab ich seit ich den Rahmen habe noch nicht verstellt. also wie geht das jetzt?, weil auskennen tu ich mich überhaupt nicht


Ganz so trivial ist das leider nicht, mit eingebautem Steuersatz lässt sich die Hülse nur schwer bis gar nicht drehen. Der Steuersatz muss also mit geeignetem Werkzeug ausgebaut werden, dann die Hülse raus und drehen und anschliessend den Steuersatz mit geeignetem Werkzeug wieder einpressen.

Ohne das Werkzeug und etwas Erfahrung, würde ich das ganze lieber einem Bikeshop machen lassen. Ist halt die Frag ob sich lohnt nur zum testen? Wenn Du die Hülse drehst, wird das Bike etwas wendiger werden, dafür aber auch unstabiler bei Highspeed um im Geradeauslauf.


----------



## fritschki (23. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir kann man die Hülse mitsamt eingebautem Steuersatz drehen.
Schrauben auf, 180° drehen (Markierung beachten!), Schrauben fest und fertig


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Oktober 2008)

Hm, bei meinem 666 ist das auf jeden fall nicht so. Kann natürlich sein, dass es abhängig vom Rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritschki (23. Oktober 2008)

Die Hülse sitzt schon ziemlich passgenau, Spiel ist nicht spürbar, jedoch nur so fest dass man sie mit der Hand unter mässigem Kraftaufwand bewegen kann.

Minimale Toleranzen in der Fertigung oder auch Einflüsse von aussen (z.B. fest "fressen" durch Oxidierung, Schmutz etc.) könnte eine Ursache für festsitzen sein


----------



## Bikefreak24 (25. Oktober 2008)

morio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ein Commencal Meta 5.5.3. (2007), fährt echt geil und alles funzt. Bis auf die Gabel (Marzocchi Allmountain 4)...
> 
> ...






also die federn sin für fahrer um 75kg ideal abr mit wenig luft müsste auch deutlich weniger gewicht möglich sein !! wiel lang fährst n du die gabel schon ?? die brauchr nämlich ihr 200km bis sie funktioniert  wenn se die schon hat dann kannste jetzt 3 sachn tun :
1.du kaufst dir ne andere gabel (160mm stehn dem bike viel besser !!!)
2.ich hab hier irgendwo mal was von so freaks gelesen (ich glaub perponche weis da mehr) die ihre gabel einfach ohne stahlfedern und nur mit luft fahrn !!!???!!
3.du schikkst die gabel zu marzocchi (hap ich abr schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht)


----------



## Höfbert (25. Oktober 2008)

es wird Herbst im Lande...

Deshalb muss mein Meta 553 aus 07 winterfest machen. Hatte heute die erste matschige Ausfahrt und da waren meine Reifen doch etwas überfordert. Hab vorne nen Minion 2,35 und hinten den Larsen TT ebenfalls in 2,35 drauf. Das der hinten etwas unterdimensioniert ist, ist mir schon klar, aber heute hats mich zweimal zerlegt weils mir das Vorderrad weggezogen hat.
Ich bin am überlegen, was jetz rein soll. Hab da die üblichen Verdächtigen: Muddy Mary, Big Betty, Ardent, Minion in 2,5 oder Swamp Thing? Was passt überhaupt in den Rahmen hinten rein?


----------



## morio (26. Oktober 2008)

@ Bikefreak24

Danke für deine Antwort.

Die Gabel läßt sich auch auf mein Gewicht einstellen (zumindest so, dass ich sie für weich genug halte), allerdings sacken dann die Standrohre um ca. 6-7 mm ein, was mich derzeit wenig interessiert, denn die Gabel hat noch keine 200km runter. Aber ich musste feststellen, das die so langsam (nach ein paar Fahrten) tatsächlich besser geht! Die Reduzierung des Ölstandes um ca. 10ml hat sich ebenfalls positiv ausgewirkt. 
Alles eine Frage der Geduld...

Gruß

PS: Einschicken hat keinen Sinn: Hab mittlerwiele mal mit Cosmic Sports wegen der Federhärte und weicheren Federn gesprochen (gibt´s nicht). Es handelt sich nicht um einen Defekt, sondern wäre auf Grund der Progression völlig normal.


----------



## fritschki (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich habe bei meinem Mini Dh ein Problem mit dem vorderen Umwerfer. 
Der Verfahrweg (heisst das so?) reicht nicht aus um die Kette auf das grosse Kettenblatt zu befördern. Umwerfer ist Shimano Deore, Shifter ist SRAM X9 Trigger und Kurbeln Truvativ Stylo 3-fach.

Die Deore/X9 Kombo müsste doch eigenlich gehen.

Liegt's vielleich am Rahmen? 

2-fach Kurbel ist bestellt  dann hat sich das Problem sowieso erledigt. Würd mich trotzdem interessieren weshalb das jetzt nicht geht


----------



## tokessa (27. Oktober 2008)

Ein mini dh mit drei kettenblättern hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## fritschki (27. Oktober 2008)

Jaja, das dachte ich mir auch: Der Rahmen ist vielleicht nur auf 2-fach ausgelegt, was ja irgendwie auch Sinn macht.

Obschon, das hier sieht nach 3-fach aus:
http://i36.tinypic.com/6q88sw.png






 Wie gesagt 2-fach ist bestellt, die Stylo ist nur aushilfsweise drauf.


----------



## tokessa (27. Oktober 2008)

Denke ich auch, dann klappt das auch mit dem schalten.


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Oktober 2008)

fritschki schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe bei meinem Mini Dh ein Problem mit dem vorderen Umwerfer.
> Der Verfahrweg (heisst das so?) reicht nicht aus um die Kette auf das grosse Kettenblatt zu befördern. Umwerfer ist Shimano Deore, Shifter ist SRAM X9 Trigger und Kurbeln Truvativ Stylo 3-fach.



Hast Du denn die Anschlagsschrauben richtig eingestellt? Sehe keinen Grund warum das nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## fritschki (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das war das erste was ich gecheckt habe. Ist noch genug Luft bis zum Anschlag >1mm.
Der Umwerfer lässt sich einfach nicht weiter nach aussen bewegen, auch nicht von Hand. Ich denke der ist einfach am Ende angekommen. Allerdings fehlen noch gut 5 mm um aufs Grosse Blatt zu kommen.

Kettenlinie scheint mir Ok zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freereiter (1. November 2008)

Beim MiniDh wird auf http://www.commencal.co.uk/faqs/index.html gesagt das die max. Einbauhöhe von ner Gabel 555mm wäre.

Die 66RCV ist mit 564mm angegeben, was mich etwas verwirrt, weil genau die Gabel im MiniDH 6.1 verbaut ist. Damit würde Commencal ja über seine eigene Empfehlung hinweg schlagen....

Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## timson1000 (2. November 2008)

Hallöchen allerseits, bin seit 4 Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Commencal, und zwar von einem Mini Dh Supreme Vip von 2007=) Hier eine Partliste:
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2X 2007/ 180mm 
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0 / 57mm Hub 
Lenker: Reverse Fli Bar XXL 760mm Breite
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve DH 40mm
Griffe: Race Face Grip Lock On
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 mit 203mm Quad Deuce Scheiben
Schaltkomponenten: S-Ram X7 Trigger/ S-Ram X7 Schaltwerk Medium
Laufradsatz: Mavic Deetracks
Innenlager: Shimano Hone / Shimano Hone Kurbelset (Hollewtech II)
Pedalen: DMR V8 Schwarz
Sattel: WTB
Sattelstütze: Titec Scooper Pyro Teleskop
Klemme: Commencal
Steuersatz: Chris King Headset (1 1/8")
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5" Triple Compound
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Kette: S-RAM 9-Fach
Kassette: S-RAM 9-Fach
Größe: S/M

Bin meist recht feeridemäßig unterwegs, fahr aber auch noch kleine Touren, um zu Trails zu gelangen...
Bin 16 Jahre alt und wohne in Herdecke (near Dortmund).
HAb nur ein Problem mit dem Bike: Seitdem ich von Highroller auf die Muddy Mary's umgerüstet habe, musste ich mein Schutzblech für den Dämpfer entfernen, weil dies aufgrund des höheren Volumen des MM immer beim Einfedern an den Reifen gekommen ist, es war aus Gummi und hat sich beim Einfedern in Richtung Reifen "eingedelllt"...
Gibt es gute Alternativen, die sich nicht eindellen, dh. die aus hartem Material sind? Will halt nicht, dass der Dämpfer so im Dreck hängt.
Hoffe auf guten Rat
Fotos gibts in meiner gallerie, bitte um Feedback ( fotos sind allerdings noch mit Schutzblech) !
MfG Tim


----------



## Cambria (3. November 2008)

Hier mal mein zukünftiges Meta 5 , Gabel ist einer 2009er Revelation 426. leider noch nicht fertig, da mir grad ein wenig das Geld knapp geoworden ist, sollte aber noch dieses Jahr fertig werden!







Bin noch unschlüssig wegen Bremsen und LRS. Vielleicht hat da jemand (bezahlbare) Vorschläge. Schaltung und Rest vom Antrieb wird die aktuelle XT, Lenker ist der entsprechende Ritchey Rizer. Und eventuelle mach ich mir noch grün/weiße Revelation Sticker 

edith sagt: Fettgrabscher auf der Kurbel sind BÄH


----------



## liltrialer (4. November 2008)

hey habe ne frage ibt es kein 09er 4x harttrail mehr also als frame?
mfg.


----------



## mönch (4. November 2008)

liltrialer schrieb:


> hey habe ne frage ibt es kein 09er 4x harttrail mehr also als frame?
> mfg.



Doch gibt es:
Hardtail:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fully:


----------



## liltrialer (5. November 2008)

aber wo in deutschland?
LINK?


----------



## mönch (5. November 2008)

liltrialer schrieb:


> aber wo in deutschland?
> LINK?



Das 2009 habe ich nirgendsgefunden. Jedoch das 2008. Wenn dich das auch intressiert hier hast du denn link?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Rahmen/Dual/Dirt/Street-Rahmen/Commencal-Absolut-CroMo-VIP-TEAM-Rahmen-2008::13360.html


----------



## dreamdeep (5. November 2008)

http://shock-therapy.com/dba/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24_25&products_id=356


----------



## Red Baron (5. November 2008)

Hier noch ein lustiges Bild von 2 Supreme Laschern




Commencal in Action




10 Minuten später brach ich mir leider den Arm :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (9. November 2008)

Hier mal mein Neues


----------



## Freereiter (9. November 2008)

Frage:

Welche Naben vebaut Commencal als "CommencalDeluxe" Naben? Sind das Ringle Naben ???

P.S Sucht jmd nen ungefahrenen Supreme 6.1 Frame in weiß und M ? Günstig herzugeben !


----------



## tobsen (9. November 2008)

Falls hier zufällig jemand nen meta4 sucht:
Ich hab die Lösung


----------



## cubebiker (11. November 2008)

Hi,

sagt mal ich bekomme die Hülse mit 0° nicht aus meinem Rahmen (2009er Supreme DH), die Schrauben sind auf. Gibt es da einen Trick?


----------



## ewoq (11. November 2008)

geht manchmal nur mit gewalt...


----------



## cubebiker (11. November 2008)

Will aber net gleich am ersten Tag was zerstören. Haste nen Tipp wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (11. November 2008)

hm, nicht wirklich...

ich hatte bei meinem damals mit nem stück holz und nem hammer von oben gegen den rand der hülse geklopft, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Josh BLENDER (11. November 2008)

hab bei meinem Supreme von 2007 mit nem Schlitzschraubendreher etwas aufgehebelt, dann ging es. Aber vorsicht mit dem Lack, gerade bei Deinem Neuen 2009er Rahmen. 

Mach Dir besser aus stabilem Kunstoff (Nylon) 2 Keile zum leichten Aufspreizen des Steuerrohrs.


----------



## hülemüll (11. November 2008)

Mit dem Föhn den Rahmen anwärmen, der weitet sich dann etwas.


----------



## cubebiker (19. November 2008)

Für's Archiv: Ein beherzter Schlag mit einem langen Metallstab und nem Hammer lies das Ding locker ausfallen.
Neues rein war kein Problem.


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2008)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Für's Archiv: Ein beherzter Schlag mit einem langen Metallstab und nem Hammer ...


beim nächsten mal dann ein holz unterlegen.


----------



## Cambria (23. Dezember 2008)

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines (endlich fertigen) Meta5  Nur geht die Farbe von der Kurbel schon ab nach 2 Ausfahrten. Ist das normal oder hab ich so krumme Füße? 

Hoffe es gefällt:


----------



## 4x_racer (23. Dezember 2008)

Cambria schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines (endlich fertigen) Meta5  Nur geht die Farbe von der Kurbel schon ab nach 2 Ausfahrten. Ist das normal oder hab ich so krumme Füße?




Schlechte Lackierung der Kurbel oder die Schuhe Reiben start an der Kurbel...


----------



## boxxxer (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
habe mir ein Commencal Meta 66 bestellt, und wollte mir noch nen Fr2200 von Dtswiss mitbestellen und wollte mal fragen ob dies der Richtige ist:
 	Laufradsatz Enduro E - 2200


Neuer Laufradsatz, speziell für den Enduro Einsatz konzipiert. Basiert auf dem Konzept des sehr erfolgreichen FR - 2350 Freeride Satzes.

Felgen: 28 mm vertiefte Felge (ERTRO 559 x 22)
Naben: Top - End Nabe mit 2 Klinken - Freilaufsystem für 6 - Loch, VR 110 mm für 20 mm Steckachse (nicht umrüstbar auf 100 mm); HR 135 mm
Speichen: double butted
Einspeichung: 3 - fach gekreuzt
Anzahl Speichen: 32
Nippel: Pro lock beschichteter Spezialnippel
Inklusive: RWS Schnellspanner, Felgenband

Gewicht: ca. 2250 g (VR 980 g / HR 1170 g)
Bestellt ist er schon aber noch kann mans ändern, zur not muß ich ihn halt zurückschicken, hinten müsste es passen, nur vorn weis ich nicht ob 100mm oder 110mm bei der Lyric das passende ist.
Sonnst ändere ich nichts bis auf den Dämpfer, der erstmal einem Vanilla weichen muß, bis ich was anderes gefunden habe.

Martin


----------



## 4x_racer (28. Dezember 2008)

Lirik hat Steckachse und die Vordere Nabe der 2200 auch - also passts !


----------



## boxxxer (28. Dezember 2008)

Danke! DAnn hab ich richtig bestellt! Freu mich schon auf den Januar wenns nach Jahren Pause wieder los geht! Poste dann mal ein paar Bilder!


Grüße Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x_racer (28. Dezember 2008)

boxxxer schrieb:


> Danke! DAnn hab ich richtig bestellt! Freu mich schon auf den Januar wenns nach Jahren Pause wieder los geht! Poste dann mal ein paar Bilder!
> 
> 
> Grüße Martin




Wo hast du den die teile bestellt?


----------



## boxxxer (28. Dezember 2008)

Du wirst lachen! HAbe bei Quelle bestellt, da ich dort durch meine Mum noch gut Prozente bekomme! Ausserdem warens die letzen, die den Rahmen noch in L da hatten.

Martin


----------



## flipdascrip (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäge gerade die unterschiede zwischen den 09er meta 5 ab. Die Frage ist ob sich die Mehrkosten für das 5.2 lohnen, da mir das 5.3 schon recht gut gefällt. Was meint ihr zu den folgenden Unterschieden?

Dämpfer: Das Fahrwerk des metas wird als weitestgehend antriebsneutral beschrieben, so dass ein Plattformdämpfer eigentlich nicht nötig ist. Das 5.3 hat einen Float R mit voreingestellter Plattform. Beim Float RP2 am 5.2 kann man die Plattform an- oder ausschalten. Ist die Performance des Float R spürbar schlechter?

Felgen: Das 5.3 hat Felgen von Jalco. Der Hersteller ist mir unbekannt. Taugt das was?

Gesamtgewicht: Das 5.2 wiegt 13.4 kg laut Testbericht. Was wiegt das 5.3?


----------



## flipdascrip (20. Januar 2009)

Was den Dämpfer angeht komme ich (mit Hilfe der unglaublich vielen Antworten hier) zu folgenden Schluss:
Da durch die Kinematik des Metas nicht unbedingt ein Plattformdämpfer benötigt wird, sollte man auch keinen solchen verbauen, wenn man die volle Performance des Fahrwerks ausschöpfen will. Man ist also mit dem RP2 viel besser dran, da hier die Plattform ausgeschaltet werden kann. Ich tendiere also zum 5.2
......falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Cambria (20. Januar 2009)

Öhm ja, also ich hab an meinem Meta den RP23 und find es ganz gut die Plattform ab und zu abstellen zu können. Aber zum Thema "Kinematik ausnutzen": Sollte der Dämpfer auf dem Trail nicht sowieso aufmachen?


----------



## rabidi (21. Januar 2009)

@flip
an meinem 5.5.2 von 2007 ist der Float R verbaut, bisher hab ich noch keinen Grund gesehen das Teil zu tauschen, ausser wenn ich nen 200/57 günstig bekommen könnte (aber auch hier wäre es mir egal ob Plattform oder nicht).
Ich denke es kommt darauf an ob du Neueinsteiger bist, ob du vorher schon Fully mit ca. 140mm Federweg gefahren bist etc., meiner Meinung merkt man den Unteschied sonst nicht. Das Meta ist nämlich ein fantastisches Rad!

Auch bei der Gabel nehmen sich die Fox und die RS nicht viel (die Fox sackt bei Steilstufen nicht so ab, bei RS kann man in den Situationen die Druckstufe mittels Poplock erhöhen).
Ich würde die Entscheidung an den Laufrädern treffen; 5.5.3 kaufen mit anderen Laufrädern ist mein Tip! Und breitere Reifen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## taifun (21. Januar 2009)

Das ist meiner....fahre seit 09.07...nur geiles Gefährt.


----------



## rehhofer (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

gibt es den Meta 5 Rahmen auch einzeln oder als Rahmenkit  mit Gabel zu kaufen? Wenn ja, was kostet der Spaß? 

Dank vorab für die Antworten.


----------



## perponche (22. Januar 2009)

rehhofer schrieb:


> gibt es den Meta 5 Rahmen auch einzeln oder als Rahmenkit  mit Gabel zu kaufen? Wenn ja, was kostet der Spaß?


kommt auf Jahrgang und Größe an. Den 2008er in M gibts  zB hier (mit Abschlag 14 %) für 1-199,-- -->
http://www.vttshop.fr/3151_detail_Meta-55_CADRES-COMMENCAL-2008.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.realcycles.com/products.php?plid=m24b0s26p1596

die 2009er Version für weniger. Meiner kommt auch von der Insel

edit, oder gleichviel. Je nach Kurs ^^


----------



## Cambria (22. Januar 2009)

http://bikeactive.com/ hier noch ne Ecke günstiger ^^


----------



## cubebiker (22. Januar 2009)

Realcycles kann ich nur empfehlen, hab da auch mein Supreme DH her. 2 Tage nach Bestellung war die Karre da und Versand gabs bei mir auf Anfrage kostenlos dazu. Sind immerhin 100 Pfund...


----------



## flipdascrip (22. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten

@ cambria: Das wollte ich eigentlich auch damit ausdrücken. Die Bedenken sind halt dass die Plattform das Ansprechverhalten spürbar verschlechtert und es daher besser ist wenn man diese ausschalten kann. Beim Uphill kann man die Plattform ja zur Wippunterdrücken wieder reinmachen.
Vermutlich ist das Ansprechverhalten von eimem Float RP23 mit aktiver Plattform aber nicht wirklich vergleichbar mit einem Float R mit voreingestellter Plattform.

@ rabidi: Du bist also zufrieden mit dem Ansprechverhalten deines Dämpfers? Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht und der Unterschied ist nicht sonderlich groß. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es ja auch so, dass es den Float R mit drei verschieden Plattformstufen gibt (welche bei einem kostenpflichtigen Service übrigens verstellt werden kann). Die richtige Plattform legt commencal mit fox fest. Die werden dass schon ordentlich machen. 
Es wäre übrigens tatsächlich mein erstes Fully. Ich fahre halt schon seit über zehn Jahren Hardtails und will jetzt endlich mal das Fahrwerk dem Fahrstil anpassen. Ich fahr hoch und runter, wobei der Schwerpunkt klar in der Abfahrt liegt.
Über die Gabel denke ich übrigens ähnlich. Auf mich macht die neue Revelation einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Gesamtgewicht des 5.3.


----------



## tequesta (22. Januar 2009)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten
> 
> Bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Gesamtgewicht des 5.3.



Die Metas aus 2008 hatten lt. homepage von commencal folgende Gewichte: 12,6/13,5/13,9kg. Für welche Rahmengröße diese gelten, stand nicht dabei, vermutlich M. Diese Verhältnisse kann man sicherlich auch als Richtwerte für die 2009er nehmen.

Ich hab mein Meta auch nie nachgewogen, liege aber bei meinem XL Rahmen und den Umbauten sicherlich bei 15kg. Mich störts nicht, ich hab erstmal so umgerüstet, dass alles stabil ist und rund läuft.

Wegen des Dämpfers: Da ich mit Kampfgepäck gut 90kg auf die Waage bringe, muss ich den Float R schon ganz schon aufblasen, bin aber damit momentan sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich allerdings irgendwo mal lesen würde, dass ein Stahlfederdämpfer auch in meinen Rahmen passt, würde ich umrüsten. Die Meinung gehen hier ja auseinander. Die Vorlieben natürlich auch.


----------



## rabidi (23. Januar 2009)

@Flip
da es tatsächlich dein erstes Fully ist würde ich das 5.5.3 nehmen; wenn du nicht sparen musst dann natürlich das 5.5.2.
Wenn etwas kaputt ist kannst du immer noch aufrüsten, bei mir hat sich z.B. nach 3 Monaten das Hinterrad verabschiedet, da ich bis dato wusste dass ich immer härter fahre habe ich dann nicht aufs Gewicht sondern auf Haltbarkeit geachtet.
Du wirst dich sowieso wie auf einer Sänfte fühlen, ich bin von nem Cube Ams 100 aufs Meta umgestiegen und bin immer noch fasziniert wie's bergab geht.

Viel Spass damit und... Fotos nicht vergessen!
Ah, ja, der Float R an meinem Meta hat die mittlere Propedal Einstellung
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Wie fällt der Meta 5 Rahmen denn so aus? Bin 180/86er Schrittweite. Denke mal "L" müsste passen, oder? Kann sich viell. jemand äußern, der einen besitzt und in etwa die gleiche Größe hat?

Danke und Grüße, 
Ingmar


----------



## boxxxer (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe nen Meta 666( RAhmen sind glaub ich die selben zumindest die Geo) und bin 198cm groß, und fahre ein L! Und habe eigendlich noch gut Platz mit den Beinen zum Lenker, soviel das der 90iger Vorbau noch rausfliegt! Vielleicht kannst ja irgendwo mal Probe sitzen? Würde glaub ich zum M tendieren, ist halt auch vom Einsatzgebiet abhängig!

Martin


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Januar 2009)

Oh, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das Einsatzgebiet ist klar Touren mit hohem Singletrail-Anteil. Also es darf auch etwas ruppiger werden. Bisher fahre ich ein Hardtail der Größe M (19"/48cm), das passt mir von der Größe hervorragend. Auf dem sitze ich mit nem 110er Vorbau ziemlich gestreckt. Aber ich saß auch schon auf Fullies der Größe L (Santa Cruz - Blur, Liteville - 301), die fand ich schon recht kompakt, was für ein AM natürlich auch sinnvoll ist. Werde dann aber wohl mal Probesitzen. Wollte ich schon beim 2008er, aber da waren leider alle hier in der Gegend schon ausverkauft.


----------



## boxxxer (23. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, ist mein Eindruck! Hier gibts doch aber noch ander die ein L haben. Da wird sich die Tage bestimmt auch noch jemand äussern! Bei  mir liegt die tendenz halt zum Berg runterkommen nicht rauf!

MArtin


----------



## Josh BLENDER (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Dude,
bin 1,82 und das meta 5 paßt zum Touren perfekt. Für etwas mehr Fahrspaß im Gelände, wäre eine Nummer kleiner besser.


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Januar 2009)

Josh BLENDER schrieb:


> Hi Dude,
> bin 1,82 und das meta 5 paßt zum Touren perfekt. Für etwas mehr Fahrspaß im Gelände, wäre eine Nummer kleiner besser.



Also "M"?


----------



## Cambria (23. Januar 2009)

Ich bin 1,74 und fahr das M. Ist ein wenig größer als mein Hardtail aber fühlt sicht allein durch die andere Geo und den breiten Lenker viel agiler an. Commencal empfiehlt glaube ich ab 1,80 das L.


----------



## Josh BLENDER (23. Januar 2009)

ja, meine Meinung!
Wenn du nicht der Extrem Tourenbiker (täglich ca. 80 Km und mehr bist),
dann nimm M. Ist agiler und so. Am besten probefahren. Backnang ist bei Stuttgart ,oder?


----------



## Dude5882 (23. Januar 2009)

Josh BLENDER schrieb:


> ja, meine Meinung!
> Wenn du nicht der Extrem Tourenbiker (täglich ca. 80 Km und mehr bist),
> dann nimm M. Ist agiler und so. Am besten probefahren. Backnang ist bei Stuttgart ,oder?



mmh.. meist fahre ich so zwischen 40 und 70 km. In Extremfällen auch mal mehr (bis 120km). Hängt eben von der Strecke ab: mehr Gelände, weniger Strecke. Backnang liegt in der Nähe von Stuttgart, ja. Einen Commencal-Händler gibt es sogar nur einen Ort weiter.


----------



## flipdascrip (23. Januar 2009)

Die commencal homepage empfiehlt Größe L für Körpergrößen von 5'10" bis 6'2". In metrisch bedeutet das von 1,77 m bis 1,87 m Größe L. Ich bin 1,83 m und gehe davon aus dass L das richtige für mich ist. Bei M habe ich für den Toureneinsatz bedenken. Und bergab bekomm ich die Kiste schon ums Eck, da hab ich keine Sorgen. Ist aber alles nur Theorie. Also her mit den Praxiserfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (23. Januar 2009)

o.k.,
war gerade etwas feiern in der Nachbarschaft,
bin leicht angeschlagen, aber versuche zu helfen.
Die Commencal Empfehlungen sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Laut deren Tabellen ist das Oberohr vom Supreme DH in L/XL länger als das Oberrohr des meta 5 in L. Ist aber nicht so, das Supreme dH ist kürzer/kompackter


----------



## flipdascrip (23. Januar 2009)

zum Thema Rahmengröße:

http://www.commencalownersclub.com/index.php/topic,70.0.html


----------



## tequesta (24. Januar 2009)

Moin!

Ich bin 192cm gross, hab 98cm Schrittlänge und fahre das Meta in XL. Hab einen kürzeren Vorbau und einen höheren Lenker montiert und es passt wunderbar. Grösse L mit dem langen Vorbau und weiter rausgezogener Sattelstütze würde sicherlich auch noch passen, aber ich hab mich für den grösseren Rahmen entschieden und bin zufrieden mit der Entscheidung.

Grösse M würde bei mir aussehen wie ein BMX ! Sicherlich nicht schlecht unter Handlichkeitsgesichtspunkten, aber für Touren eher eingeschränkt geeignet...


----------



## rabidi (26. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Rahmengrösse, ich bin 1.80 Schrittlänge 85 und fahre das L aus 2 Gründen, 
1. weil ab L einen stärker dimensionierter Rohrsatz zur Verwendung kommt (schwerer aber auch stärker)
2. weil nur noch L lieferbar war (hab mir deswegen auch keine Gedanken gemacht)
Hab mir einen 50mm Vorbau drangeschraubt und denke es ist perfekt, mein Einsatzgebiet: Gemütlich bergauf, schnell bergab, Touren im Schnitt 35km.
Meine Sattelstütze ist 18cm ausgezogen (bis zum Sattelgestell).
So weit ich weiss ist beim 2009er Modell das Oberrohr zwar gleich lang aber noch tiefer plaziert.
hier noch ein Foto wo mann die Grösse schön sieht (Sattel war versenkt):






Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## boxxxer (26. Januar 2009)

Meins in L mit neuen Laufrädern! Neuer Dämpfer folg.



Martin


----------



## rabidi (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
könnte jemand mit nem Meta und serienmässigem Fox RP2 Dämpfer mal nachschauen wie die Rebound-Dämpfung eingestellt ist (Roter Balken auf dem Dämpferkörper). 
Mein Float R hat bei der Compression-Dämpfung (blauer Balken) die mittlere Stufe, Rebound ist nicht angegeben.

Danke, Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## =Eggmeg= (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs, ich habe da mal ne Frage...

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kettenführungen an das Commencal Supreme DH 2oo7 passen ? Das mit der Kettenführung ist ja immer so eine Sache...

Wär echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann oder jemand sogar aus Erfahrung spricht...

Danke 

Gruß ^^


----------



## 4x_racer (8. Februar 2009)

=Eggmeg= schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich habe da mal ne Frage...
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kettenführungen an das Commencal Supreme DH 2oo7 passen ? Das mit der Kettenführung ist ja immer so eine Sache...
> 
> ...




Kommt immer auf die Kurbel drauf an, was ich so weiß, passt eine Saint Kurbel/Commencal Rahmen und E.13 SRS nicht so einfach zusammen 

http://www.downhill-board.com/46081-commencal-e-13-saint-und-es-geht-doch.html

vl. hilft das:

http://www.commencalownersclub.com/index.php/topic,164.0.html

e.13 lg würd sicher passen, die athertons sind die auch letztes jahr gefahren...


----------



## =Eggmeg= (8. Februar 2009)

Danke dir schonmal, ich werde mal nach der E13 gucken...

Hoffe das sie meinen Preislichen Vorstellungen entspricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (9. Februar 2009)

=Eggmeg= schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Kettenführungen an das Commencal Supreme DH 2oo7 passen ?



LG1 und P30 (und die Commencal-Fuehrung).


----------



## Drakush (9. Februar 2009)

Einen schönen guten Abend.
Ich bin seit nicht all zu langer Zeit, miniDH´07  Besitzer.
Habe nur zwei Fragen,da ich unterschiedliches gelesen hab.

1. Darf ich eine Doppelbrücke einbauen?
2. Wie lang muß/darf der Dämpfer sein?
    200x57???  

Wäre cool wenn das jemand weiß.Vor allem genau weiß.
Bedanke mich schon mal.

Gruß Darius


----------



## fritschki (9. Februar 2009)

Keine Doppelbrücke. Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen, ich weiss nur nicht mehr wo... glaube das war bei www.commencalownersclub.co.uk

Dämpfer ist ab Werk 200/51 verbaut. 
Bei meinem wurde der vom Vorbesitzer gegen einen mit 57mm Hub getauscht. Soll angeblich mehr Federweg bringen. Passen scheints ja auch, ich habe noch nichts negatives feststellen können. 

Ob die 6 mm mehr Hub allerdings genutzt werden können, da bin ich immer noch etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Drakush (9. Februar 2009)

danke! das mit der gabel hab ich auch gelesen.doch fand ich ein bild von nem 6.3  mit doppelbrücke. ist das nicht der selbe rahmen?

mehr hub kann nicht schaden denk ich.
gruß


----------



## Drakush (9. Februar 2009)

gerade hab ich das gefunden:

http://www.npsdh.com/images/t2r/commencalBike.jpg


----------



## Josh BLENDER (9. Februar 2009)

Das ist aber das Supreme DH.
Ich denke das Mini DH könntest Du auch mit Doppelbrücke fahren,
allerdings mit so ca. 170mm Federweg, wegen der Geo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (9. Februar 2009)

das ding ist ja zum verwechseln ähnlich. sry
wenn frag ich da am besten? hab kein bock wegen nem abgerissen steuersatz im rolli zu landen. ich benutz das ding nicht für die eisdiele
ein händler müsste es doch wissen.


----------



## Josh BLENDER (9. Februar 2009)

Du kannst Dich an Bikeparts Online wenden, die sind Commencalmäßig gut drauf.
Wobei, ich schätze ma, die werden Dir abraten, wie auch viele andere hier aus dem Forum.
Weil eben keine Notwendigkeit besteht, das Ding mit ner Doppelbrücke zu fahren.
Ich möchte mir das Teil, wenn wieder Geld in der Kasse ist, auch zulegen, in der einfachsten Version, und würde ne Domain verbauen, die ist preis/leistungsmäßig Top.
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## Drakush (9. Februar 2009)

klar konntest du helfen. 
jede meinung zählt. notwendig ist sie nicht aber es sieht einfach brutal geil aus.

gruß


----------



## mazola01 (13. Februar 2009)

Soooo. war schon lang nicht mehr anwesend.
Momentan sieht meins Meta wie im Anhang zu sehen aus.

Die Gabel ist auf dem Bild auf 180mm gestellt. Fahren tu ich meist 160-170mm
Wobei 180 auch die Geo nicht versauen.

Hab mir Maxxis High Roller aufgezogen. Das Bike kann einfach sehr viel Bergab..
Hochtreten klappt auch noch... nur auf ner Geraden schnell fahren geht nicht mehr. Da ist der Rollwiederstand extrem.

Kettenführung kommt noch. Und heute kommen neue buchsen in den Dämpger (Igludur x)


----------



## tokessa (13. Februar 2009)

@ Drakush im Mini DH thread stehen die antworten auf deine fragen


----------



## boxxxer (13. Februar 2009)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Soooo. war schon lang nicht mehr anwesend.
> Momentan sieht meins Meta wie im Anhang zu sehen aus.
> 
> Die Gabel ist auf dem Bild auf 180mm gestellt. Fahren tu ich meist 160-170mm
> ...




Hiu, was hast du den da fürn Dämpfer verbaut? Dachte passt nur mit Ausgleichsbehälter am Schlauch!

Grüße Martin! 
Sieht übrigens Brutal gut aus mit der Gabel!


----------



## Bikefreak24 (15. Februar 2009)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Soooo. war schon lang nicht mehr anwesend.
> Momentan sieht meins Meta wie im Anhang zu sehen aus.
> 
> Die Gabel ist auf dem Bild auf 180mm gestellt. Fahren tu ich meist 160-170mm
> ...



respekt


----------



## Höfbert (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Brauch ein neues Schaltauge für mein Meta 5.5 (2007). Hat jemand schon mal eins von einem no-name Hersteller verbaut oder passt nur das Original?


----------



## Hanzzzz Dampf (12. März 2009)

Hi ihr.
​ -Kann mir mal wer sagen ob ein Commencal Meta 5 deutlich stabieler ist als so ein Standard All Mountain wie z.B. ein Cube AMS 125 usw.


-Und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen was sich vom 2008er Meta 5 zum 2009er Meta 5 verändert hat. Ist der Rahmen evtl. effizienter z.B. von der Umlenkung her geworden oder sonst was ?
​-Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Wippfreiheit bei dem Meta 5? ​ Danke im Voraus!​


----------



## perponche (12. März 2009)

Hanzzzz Dampf schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob ein Commencal Meta 5 deutlich stabiler ist als so ein Standard All Mountain wie z.B. ein Cube AMS 125​



Schau mal unter "perfect size tubing" auf der Hersteller-Homepage von Commencal die Wandstärken nach und vergleich sie mit anderen. Ich hab ein 2005er Meta 5.1 (FW 130), die min. Wandstärke beträgt 1,6 mm (ab Größe L), das ist sehr ordentlich und weit weg von Cola-Dose, man hört es schon beim dranklopfen.



Hanzzzz Dampf schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Wippfreiheit bei dem Meta 5?


Ich fahr meines im vierten Jahr und immer mit offenem Dämpfer und hab nie ein Wipp-Problem gehabt - allerdings FW 130​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanzzzz Dampf (12. März 2009)

Sorry, aber was ist "FW 130" ???
Habe von der ganzen  Materie nicht soooooooooooo die Ahnung *schäm*


----------



## perponche (12. März 2009)

FW = Federweg


----------



## Hanzzzz Dampf (12. März 2009)

Oh man, wie peinlich, dachte damit wäre irgend n Bauteil gemeint... das mit dem Federweg war zu nahe liegend


----------



## mönch (16. März 2009)

fahre ein commencal absolut von 2007. Und habe seit heute ein klappern in der hinteren Nabe (Nabe ist die *commencal disc*). Weis jemand was das sein kann und wie man das reparieren kann?


----------



## rabidi (17. März 2009)

@Hanzzz
beim 08er wurde der Lenkwinkel (gegenüber dem 07er) steiler, dies wurde für 2009 wieder geändert.
Ausserdem soll die Wippe beim 2009er steifer und leichter sein.
Zum Wippen: ich bin das Meta jetzt ein Jahr mit dem Float R Dämpfer gefahren (fest eingestellte Plattform), hat nicht gewippt; jetzt hab ich nen Fox RP2 Dämpfer drin und fahre ihn meistens offen, Propedal schalte ich höchstens mal auf Asphalt zu. Im Wiegetritt bei offenem Dämpfer bewegt sich der Hinterbau aber viel mit.
Bei mir kommen jetzt mal richtig stabile und leichte Räder dran, so kann ich fast 700g einsparen! 
Das Meta ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen!
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Höfbert (17. März 2009)

```
Bei mir kommen jetzt mal richtig stabile und leichte Räder dran, so kann ich 
fast 700g einsparen!
```

Darf ich fragen, an welche Laufräder du denkst? Bin auch grad am überlegen ob ich tausch. Hab die originalen von meinem 5.5.3 ziemlich runter. Hast du ne Ahnung was die wiegen?


----------



## rabidi (17. März 2009)

Also ich hab meine (Commencal Naben mit vorne Sun SOS und hinten Mavic 321) inklusive allem gewogen und dann die einzelnen Gewichte abgezogen und komme auf ca. 2400g.
Den neuen Lrs bestelle ich bei Felix the Wolf hier aus dem Forum, er stellt dir die richtigen Teile zusammen und baut die Räder von Hand auf (aber auch hier gilt 1Euro pro Gramm). Bei mir werdens Hope Pro2 Naben, Ztr Flow Felgen mit DT Revolution eingespeicht, Gewicht ca.1700g 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Höfbert (17. März 2009)

hört sich gut an. Bei mir wirds wohl auch Hope mit dt revolution, aber mit günstigeren en 521 von chainreaction. außerdem nicht von felix gebaut, da müsste ich noch a weng sparen...


----------



## rabidi (17. März 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch bei CRC bestellen, mit DT5.1, hab mir dann aber gedacht da ich sowieso Notubes fahre mache ich das jetzt richtig und lasse richtig aufbauen. 
Ob ich jetzt zwei mal 300 Euro in 6 Jahren investiere oder einmal das doppelte...ein Versuch ists wert.
Obwohl...wenn ich an den ersten Drop mit den neuen Rädern denke...da wird mir wahrscheinlich nicht so wohl sein.
Werde berichten wenn ich die Räder hab! Bin auch gespannt auf die Steckachse hinten.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höfbert (17. März 2009)

Steckachse hinten ist beim Meta ne feine Sache denk ich, da der Hinterbau ja eher weich ist. Bin gespannt auf den Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## mfux (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich auch für ein Meta!!

Hab das Thema mal überflogen und schliesse daraus:

Meta5.5.? ist ein sehr gutes All Mountain, bewährt, stabil, funktioniert top(Fahrwerk)!!! 
Modellauswahl: Scheint so das das 5.5.2,http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bike-Sets-Bikes/Freeride/DH-Bikes/Commencal-Meta-552-Enduro-Komplettbike-2009::14183.html, den Mehrpreis zum 5.5.3, http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Bike-Sets-Bikes/Freeride/DH-Bikes/Commencal-Meta-553-Enduro-Komplettbike-2009::14181.html, nur bedingt wer ist? Lieber die Teile fahren, und bei Bedarf tauschen?! Funktionieren tun ja scheinbar beide Ausstattungsvarianten...Oder doch gleich beim Kauf was tauschen...
Was ich nicht gefunden habe, sind genaue Gewichtsangaben der 2 Modelle...Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, ob mit Plattform-Dämpfer oder ohne? Gabel sollte auf jeden Fall absenkbar sein?!

Gruß,

Fux


----------



## Cambria (18. März 2009)

Glaub in den Kompletträdern sind nur Gabeln ohne Absenkung vorgesehen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere heißt es sinngemäß, Fahrwerk ist so toll, da braucht man sowas nicht 

Zu den Anbauteilen kann ich dir nicht so viel sagen, da ich meins selbst aufegbaut habe. Gabel reicht meiner Meinung nach die Revelation vom 5.3, bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Falls du allerdings eine abschaltbare Plattform willst, musst du zum 5.2 greifen. Die Plattform vom Float R ist fest voreingestellt. 

Gewichtsangaben sollte es auf der Commencal Seite geben.


----------



## rabidi (19. März 2009)

@mfux

Absenkbare Gabel braucht man beim Meta nicht, ne abschaltbare Plattform am Dämpfer ist für schnelle Downhills ein Genuss (fahre seit einiger Zeit den Fox RP2), geht aber auch sehr gut mit dem Float R (bin ich vorher ca. ein Jahr gefahren).
Das Gewicht der Metas ist relativ hoch, Grösse L und XL haben stärkere Rohrsätze und sind deshalb noch schwerer. Ich hab mein 5.5.2 von 2007 in L nie gewogen, würde wahrscheinlich ne Krise kriegen. Bevorzugt hab ich das 5.5.2 wegen der Fox Gabel damals.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mfux (19. März 2009)

Dann stellt sich eigentlich nur noch die Frage, welche Größe ich nehmen sollte....
Vielleicht fährt hier ja einer ein Meta5, und ist zufällig 170cm groß?? Ansonsten wurde mir vom Commencal-Importeur zu M geraten...

Gruß


----------



## Höfbert (19. März 2009)

Kann man leider nicht so genau sagen, aber wenn dein Proportionen Oberkörper/Beine einigermaßen normal sind  passt ein M. Hab ich auch mit 1,72.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (19. März 2009)

Wird passen!
Bin 1,82 und fahre ein Meta in L.
Könnte es aber auch noch gut in M fahren.


----------



## mfux (19. März 2009)

Hab grad auf der Commencal-HP nachgerechnet. 
Da wird bei 77cm Schrittlänge(oder wie das heisst...) beim Meta5 ein M empfohlen! Bei Bedarf kann man da noch mit Vorbaulänge optimieren, denke ich mal...

Gruß,

mfux


----------



## rabidi (19. März 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Hab grad auf der Commencal-HP nachgerechnet.
> Da wird bei 77cm Schrittlänge(oder wie das heisst...) beim Meta5 ein M empfohlen! Bei Bedarf kann man da noch mit Vorbaulänge optimieren, denke ich mal...



Jo, M wird passen; ich bin 1.80 und fahre ein L (M war nicht mehr lieferbar). Vorbau hab ich durch nen kurzen ersetzt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## dr. mikem (22. März 2009)

mfux schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich eigentlich nur noch die Frage, welche Größe ich nehmen sollte....
> Vielleicht fährt hier ja einer ein Meta5, und ist zufällig 170cm groß?? Ansonsten wurde mir vom Commencal-Importeur zu M geraten...
> 
> Gruß




Bin 1,75m und fahre ein M. Passt perfekt, ein richtig geniales Spielzeug!


----------



## Niedtaler (29. März 2009)

----Zum Meta 5 von 2007----
Gibts jemand unter Euch, der die Zuganlenkung für den Umwerfer optimiert hat?
Beim 2007er ist der Zug noch durch ne Bohrung durch die Schwinge geführt. Die Einstellung des Umwerfers ist dadurch sehr fummelig. Bei heftigen Schlammfahrten kommt es immer wieder zu Schaltausfällen. Im Winter gefriehrt der Zug häufig ein, scheuert sich an der Bohrlochkante auch mal durch, usw. 
Hat jemand ne Lösung, wie sich die Zugführung ändern läßt, oder was man unternehmen kann, um bei bestehender Zugführung die dauerhafte und, vor allen Dingen, leichtgängige Funktion herzustellen?

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## Höfbert (29. März 2009)

Hab mir endlich nen neuen Antrieb für mein Meta gegönnt! Bin heute mal kurz ausgefahren und muss sagen es ist zig-fach besser als zur originalen Ausstattung (5.5.3). 

ach ja, die Partliste:

Rahmen: Meta 5.5 2007
Gabel: Bionicon BF 4 mit Stahlfedertuning
Dämpfer: Fox Float R
Laufräder: Commencal
Reifen: Minion Fr F, Ardent je 2,35 
Bremsen: Formula K 18, Hayes Scheiben 203/180
Vorbau: Truvativ CX
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Rizer 31,8mm
Griffe: Ergon Enduro
Sattel: SDG Bel Air
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Kurbel: Shimano SLX 3-fach
Pedale: Wellgo MG1
Umwerfer: XT 2008
Schaltwerk: XT Shadow 2008 long
Kassette: PG 990 PowerGlide II Kassette 11-34

Die Mühle hat jetz 14,36 kg und fährt sich sehr nice!


----------



## rabidi (30. März 2009)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> ----Zum Meta 5 von 2007----
> Gibts jemand unter Euch, der die Zuganlenkung für den Umwerfer optimiert hat?
> Beim 2007er ist der Zug noch durch ne Bohrung durch die Schwinge geführt. Die Einstellung des Umwerfers ist dadurch sehr fummelig. Bei heftigen Schlammfahrten kommt es immer wieder zu Schaltausfällen. Im Winter gefriehrt der Zug häufig ein, scheuert sich an der Bohrlochkante auch mal durch, usw.
> Hat jemand ne Lösung, wie sich die Zugführung ändern läßt, oder was man unternehmen kann, um bei bestehender Zugführung die dauerhafte und, vor allen Dingen, leichtgängige Funktion herzustellen?
> ...



Hi,
verwende als Endanschlag in der Bohrung so ne Endkappe mit "Nase"
Sowas:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bewirkt Wunder.
Hab damit seit über 2000km keine Probleme mehr. 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Niedtaler (30. März 2009)

Danke rabidi,
ich werds dann auch mal ausprobieren.
Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## Bikefreak24 (7. April 2009)

rabidi schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich auch bei CRC bestellen, mit DT5.1, hab mir dann aber gedacht da ich sowieso Notubes fahre mache ich das jetzt richtig und lasse richtig aufbauen.
> Ob ich jetzt zwei mal 300 Euro in 6 Jahren investiere oder einmal das doppelte...ein Versuch ists wert.
> Obwohl...wenn ich an den ersten Drop mit den neuen Rädern denke...da wird mir wahrscheinlich nicht so wohl sein.
> Werde berichten wenn ich die Räder hab! Bin auch gespannt auf die Steckachse hinten.
> ...



Hi zusammen,
das mit der Steckachse würd mich auch interesieren
hab vor paar tagen die alternativen ausfallenden meines 07er rahmens 
gefunden und da jetzt die (überraschend robuste ) originalnabe hinten
dran glauben musste und ich nun auf der suche nach ner neuen bin kam mir das mit der "fetten" achse in den sinn 

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gesammelt ??


----------



## tequesta (8. April 2009)

Ich fahre in meinem Meta 08 eine 10mm Schnellspannachse und im Vergleich zum einfachen Schnellspanner ist der gesamte Hinterbau _viel_ steifer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxxxer (8. April 2009)

Servus,
Färt von euch einer nen DHX Air im Meta 5 oder 666? Stehe gerade vor der Frage ob der Ausgleichsbehälter beim Air genauso weit unten steht wie beim DHX Coil Dämpfer den ich jetzt drin hatte zur Probe? Der Schlägt leider am Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter an. Hoffe von euch hats schonmal einer getestet oder fährt sogar nen Dhx Air im Meta.
Und schonmal jemand nen 216mm Dämpfer verbaut?

Grüße Martin


----------



## tequesta (8. April 2009)

Ein DHX Air mit/ohne bottom out passt offenbar ins Meta 55, je nach Jahrgang mit/ohne Modifikation. Beim 666 ist es vermutlich anders, da die Umlenkung grösser/stärker ist als beim Meta 55.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal auf www.commencalownersclub.com forschen gehen, da hab ich bisher für jedes Problem eine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## boxxxer (8. April 2009)

DAnke, da hätte ich gleich mal schauen können, also es passt nur wenn man den Botom Out zur hälfte oder ganz drine hat. Ansonnsten bleibt s an der Umlenkung hängen. Ich werd mir mal einen besorgen nächsten Monat. 

Danke für den Tipp!


Martin


----------



## r0ckZ (15. April 2009)

stehe kurz davor, mir dank des leckeren pfundkurses n meta 666 zu bestellen.
bin jedoch mit der größenwahl irgendwie überfordert.
ich bin 189cm groß und hab ne 92er schrittlänge.
tendiere zwischen l und xl. bei der xl habe ich angst, dass die überstandshöhe zu hoch wird und das sattelrohr zu lang ist bei technischen trails, wo man weit nach hinten muss.
bei der l bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das oberrohr nicht zu kurz ist - zur auswahl standen noch das morewood mbuzi und das canyon torque, welche in meiner rahmengröße jeweils ein OR von ~610mm gehabt hätten.
einsatz sollen FR-touren werden und auch ab und an ein bikeparkeinsatz.
würde mich sehr über empfehlungen freuen - müsste diese woche die bestellung abschicken.

achso - hat einer das ding schon mal mit ner 180er forke ausprobiert?


----------



## perponche (15. April 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> bin jedoch mit der größenwahl irgendwie überfordert.
> ich bin 189cm groß und hab ne 92er schrittlänge.
> tendiere zwischen l und xl. bei der xl habe ich angst, dass die überstandshöhe zu hoch wird und das sattelrohr zu lang ist bei technischen trails, wo man weit nach hinten muss.
> bei der l bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das oberrohr nicht zu kurz ist - zur auswahl standen noch das morewood mbuzi und das canyon torque, welche in meiner rahmengröße jeweils ein OR von ~610mm gehabt hätten.


Bei 1.89 m ist man gerade in-between zwischen L und XL, ich bin 1.89 m bei 88 cm Beinlänge. Obwohl ich von uns beiden den längeren Oberkörper habe und mein 2005er Meta 5.1 in L eine Oberrohrlänge von nur 56,8 cm hat, ist das L meine absolute Wohlfühlgröße. Ich hab seinerzeit im frz Forum die Frage gestellt und bin da gut beraten worden.


----------



## boxxxer (15. April 2009)

Hi, also ich bin 198 groß und fahre das 666 in L. Fühle mich auch richtig wohl darauf, größer müßte es nicht sein. 

Martin


----------



## r0ckZ (15. April 2009)

oha, damit hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. die 610mm beim xl sind an sich ja kein utopischer wert.
hatte mir im kopf heute eher ausgemalt, xl zu nehmen, dafür eher n kurzen vorbau und bei bedarf n eierschoner zu kaufen 
zudem das oberrohr beim 09er tiefer sein soll und auch das gusset zwischen OR und sattelrohr weggefallen ist.

@boxxer: das sind ja schon 14cm über dem "empfohlen-ab"-wert - fährst du damit auch touren oder hoch nur schieberei oder lift?


----------



## boxxxer (16. April 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> oha, damit hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. die 610mm beim xl sind an sich ja kein utopischer wert.
> hatte mir im kopf heute eher ausgemalt, xl zu nehmen, dafür eher n kurzen vorbau und bei bedarf n eierschoner zu kaufen
> zudem das oberrohr beim 09er tiefer sein soll und auch das gusset zwischen OR und sattelrohr weggefallen ist.
> 
> @boxxer: das sind ja schon 14cm über dem "empfohlen-ab"-wert - fährst du damit auch touren oder hoch nur schieberei oder lift?




Ich fahre damit sehr viele Touren. Und eigendlich überall hin wo ich hin muß! Lift gibt es bei uns keinen! Obwohl es im Odenwald nicht gerade nur flach ist.
HAbe auch lange gegrübelt was die größe angeht, aber bin voll zufrieden mit dem Meta 666 in L.

MArtin


----------



## morio (24. April 2009)

Hi,

sieht das Schaltauge bei euch auch so aus?

Ist mir aufgefallen, als ich die Tage etwas Spiel an der Hinterachse hatte, wenn ich seitlich am Reifen gewackelt habe. Das Schaltwerk und die Kassette haben sich mitbewegt, die Schaltpräzision sich merklich verschlechtert. Die Befestigungsschraube drehte durch, bzw. drehte sich im Rahmen, nicht im Gewinde. 
Nachdem ich dann das Schaltauge ab- und direkt wieder anmontiert habe, hat sich das Thema 'Wackeln' erledigt. Auch diese Innensechskantschraube, die vorher durchdrehte, packt nun wieder und alles kein Problem...

bis auf die Tatsache, dass das Schaltauge aussieht, als wäre es zu klein. Das Ausfallende auf der Bremsseite sieht zumindest "passender" aus.

Oder hat das irgendeine, mir nicht einleuchtende Funktion und ich steh auf´m Schlauch? Kompatibilität zum Supreme (da gleiche Ausfallenden/Schaltaugen benutzt werden)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (25. April 2009)

Moin...
ich habe da mal folgendes Problem.
Habe mein Schaltauge am Meta abgerissen,was ja nicht unbedingt das Problem ist.
Aber seit Wochen versuche ich ein neues zu bekommen,kein Händler kann liefern,alle sagen schwierigkeiten mit Importeur! Onlineshops haben nur wenige,und auch dort gleiche Aussage.
Hat jemand noch eine ahnung wer so was haben könnte und man es bekommen kann?


----------



## Josh BLENDER (25. April 2009)

Moin,
hatte das selbe Problem.
Kannste bei Commencal direkt im Shop per Creditkarte bestellen.
http://shop.commencal.com/index.php?cPath=47&osCsid=ddvta77sn1ne0j7k2ja6ncj9e1
Habs Dienstag bestellt und baue es gerade ein.(Donnerstag angekommen!!!)
Super Service bei Commencal


----------



## tokessa (25. April 2009)

Schön zu hören


----------



## fritschki (25. April 2009)

Beim Auktionshaus ist auch einer aus Israel der Schaltaugen vertickt. Selbst hergestellt (CNC) für viele Marken, auch Commencal.


----------



## morio (28. April 2009)

morio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sieht das Schaltauge bei euch auch so aus?
> 
> ...




Es geht übrigens um das Meta 5 (2007).


----------



## tequesta (28. April 2009)

morio schrieb:


> Es geht übrigens um das Meta 5 (2007).



Hast Du schon mal andere Schnellspanner ausprobiert?

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Meta. Seitliches Spiel im Hinterbau. Zuerst hatte ich auch die Schaltaugen im Verdacht, aus dem gleichen Grund wie Du, aber es lag bei mir aber definitiv an den Commencal Schnellspannern, die einfach keine richtige Spannung erzeugen konnten. Die Teile hatten eine zu kleine Klemmfläche für die Schaltaugen und ich hab sie sofort ausgetauscht. Ergebnis: weniger flex im Hinterbau, sauberes Schalten. Bestes (und wichtigstes) Upgrade, dass ich vorgenommen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morio (28. April 2009)

Die Sache mit dem Spiel hatte sich erledigt, als ich die Befestigungsschraube des Schaltauges gelöst und wieder angeschraubt habe. 

Werde aber trotzdem mal andere Schnellspanner auschecken, weniger Flex und sauberes Schalten ist immer gut...

Dennoch sieht das Schaltauge zu klein aus - aber wenn´s bei Dir genauso ist, soll es wohl so sein.


----------



## rabidi (29. April 2009)

@morio
ja, ein einfacher XT Schnellspanner wirkt schon Wunder, die Commencal-Spanner sind das Schlechteste was ich je an Schnellspannern hatte.
Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wie sich mein neuer Lrs (wenn dann die Felgen endlich lieferbar sind) mit der von Tequesta gekauften 12mm Achse verhält.

Das mit den lockeren Ausfallenden hatte ich auch schon mal, mit etwas Schraubensicherung ist das Problem aber gelöst.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fritschki (29. April 2009)

Hab meine am Mini DH auch mit Schraubensicherung (Loctite) angeschraubt.
Die ganze Konstruktion scheint mir sowieso ein Griff in die Kloschüssel. Das Ausfallende hat teilweise nur halbe Materialstärke, die Befestigungsschraube ist wohl nur dazu da damit das Teil nicht rausfällt beim Rad ausbauen und die Formpassung zu der Schwinge... präzise sieht anders aus 

Das ganze wird hauptsächlich durch die Spannung des Schnellspanners in Form gehalten (ich habe auch XT dran).

Ich werde auf 12 mm Steckachse umrüsten. Diese Ausfallenden sind viel massiver gefertigt und Steckachse ist auch eine feine Sache


----------



## morio (29. April 2009)

A propos Schnellspanner: wollte gestern mal ganz schnell ein paar Deore-Spanner dranpappen...nix is, die passen nicht durch die Commencal-Naben!
Die in Grundausstattung verbauten sind dünner! 

Aber drauf geschissn, nächste Woche hol´ ich mir sowieso einen neuen LRS (wie sind denn eurer Erfahrung nach die Lieferzeiten von Hope Pro II Naben?), dann kommen andere Schenllspanner dran oder vielleicht doch schon jetzt die Steckachse...


----------



## tequesta (29. April 2009)

Wenn Du Dir sowieso einen neuen LRS kaufst nimm eine Steckachs- oder Schraubachsversion der Hope! 

Nachdem ich meinen LRS (mit den o.g. neuen Schnellspannern) zerstört hatte hab ich auch auf Steckachse umgerüstet und der Hinterbau ist nochmal steifer geworden. Insgesamt ein völlig anderes, wesentlich verbessertes Fahrgefühl gegenüber dem Originalzustand.

Mein LRS ist von CRC, als die Hope dort gerade mal wieder lieferbar war. An einem Montag in England bestellt, Freitag am Rad. Aber hierzu gibts ja genügend in andere threads.


----------



## rabidi (29. April 2009)

morio schrieb:


> A propos Schnellspanner: wollte gestern mal ganz schnell ein paar Deore-Spanner dranpappen...nix is, die passen nicht durch die Commencal-Naben!
> Die in Grundausstattung verbauten sind dünner!
> 
> Aber drauf geschissn, nächste Woche hol´ ich mir sowieso einen neuen LRS (wie sind denn eurer Erfahrung nach die Lieferzeiten von Hope Pro II Naben?), dann kommen andere Schenllspanner dran oder vielleicht doch schon jetzt die Steckachse...



Komisch dass die dünner sind  bei mir war alles normal.

Die Hope Pro 2 war jetzt wieder lieferbar, allerdings ist die ZTR Flow im Moment vergriffen; wenn die Naben ausverkauft sind dauerts normal ca. 3 Wochen hat mir der Laufradaufbaumann  erzählt.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fritschki (29. April 2009)

> ..nix is, die passen nicht durch die Commencal-Naben!



Bist du sicher? Kuck mal ob die Schnellspannerachse nicht verbogen ist.


----------



## morio (1. Mai 2009)

Hab mir die Schnellspanner mal genauer angeschaut und auch mit nem Winkel geprüft - sehen gerade aus...muss aber nicht, also werden die schon leicht verbogen sein, zumindest verbogen genug, um nicht zu passen.

Den Käse mit dem "dünner" revidier ich mal wieder, Knick in der Optik und keine Schieblehre...

Ca. 3 Wochen Lieferzeit ist ja noch im Rahmen, gucken ob´s hinkommt wenn ich bestellt habe, danke.


----------



## tequesta (2. Mai 2009)

morio schrieb:


> Hab mir die Schnellspanner mal genauer angeschaut und auch mit nem Winkel geprüft - sehen gerade aus...muss aber nicht, also werden die schon leicht verbogen sein, zumindest verbogen genug, um nicht zu passen.
> 
> Den Käse mit dem "dünner" revidier ich mal wieder, Knick in der Optik und keine Schieblehre...
> 
> Ca. 3 Wochen Lieferzeit ist ja noch im Rahmen, gucken ob´s hinkommt wenn ich bestellt habe, danke.



Man weiss weder ob Dein Winkelmesser schief ist, noch wie stark Dein Knick in der Optik ist. Dein post gibt Rätsel auf!


----------



## morio (3. Mai 2009)

Das weiß ich auch nicht ;-) (hab nur son verranzten Uralt-Winkel in Handflächengröße).

Hab jetzt einen vom Zweitrad meiner Freundin gemopst, der passt so wie er soll und der Deore, der schon am Commencal nicht gepasst hat, geht auch da nicht durch die Nabe. Ergo, der ist verbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (5. Mai 2009)

morio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sieht das Schaltauge bei euch auch so aus?
> 
> ...



Klarer Fall von Schaltauge verbogen, hatte ich auch, bau mal s Schaltauge aus und guck dann von oben (aussen) auf die Rundung dann siehst im schwarz-eloxierten Alu die Haarrisse die durchs nach Vorne biegen gekommen sind ... bei mir lags daran das ich nur den Rahmen gekauft hab und während dem Transport die Transportsicherung rausgefallen is ... danach genügt ein winzigstes ruckeln und der Rahmen drückt mit seinem Gewicht nach hinten gegens Schaltauge.


----------



## morio (6. Mai 2009)

Nein, das Schaltauge ist nicht verbogen. Um sicher zu gehen, hab ich es jetzt mal ausgebaut und nach Rissen/deutlichen Verformungen geschaut - nichts. Auch die innere Rundung (zur Aufnahme des Schnellspanners) ist identisch mit der des Ausfallendes, und das passt ja offensichtlich, wie Du auf meinen Bildern sehen kannst...


----------



## siers1 (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,

kann mir jemand was über das Gewicht des 5.5.1 erzählen?
Will mir ein 09er Bike zulegen. Gewichtsangaben sind leider nirgens zu finden! Weis jemand vielleicht auch was über deas Gewicht der Laufräder??

Gruß Matze


----------



## rabidi (18. Mai 2009)

Soo, endlich sind meine neuen Räder verbaut und die möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
(Hope Pro 2/ZTR Flow/DT Revo/Alu Nippel, gebaut von felixthewolf)











Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## tequesta (18. Mai 2009)

Sauber! Wie fährt sich der neue LRS?

P.S.: Warst Du betrunken, als Du den notubes sticker aufgebracht hast?


----------



## rabidi (19. Mai 2009)

tequesta schrieb:


> Sauber! Wie fährt sich der neue LRS?
> 
> P.S.: Warst Du betrunken, als Du den notubes sticker aufgebracht hast?



Fährt sich klasse (wie ich das nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt beurteilen kann, hier regenets ja ständig), da knackt nix, verbiegt sich nix (Räder supersteif, Rahmen auch, dank der Steckachse), rollt super und ist leicht! Reifen lassen sich traumhaft leicht aufziehen und sind sofort dicht.
Der Freilauf ist recht laut, keine Ahnung ob ich das mag oder nicht, erspart mir aber das klingeln mit der nichtvorhandenen Klingel. Aber gegen IPod Jogger ist eh kein Kraut gewachsen.

Meinst du den Sticker am Rahmen? Ist eigentlich nur ein Bremsleitungs-Scheuerschutz. Ueber Style hab ich mir da keine Gedanken gemacht  Betrunken war ich meines Wissens aber nicht

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## tequesta (28. Mai 2009)

Neues Commencal gefällig? Schicke Bilder von allen Bikes und Rahmen 2010 findet man seit heute unter folgendem link:

http://liberty-bikes.fr/LB/?p=703


----------



## rabidi (28. Mai 2009)

Hmm, goil 
Das mit den Factory Rahmensätzen finde ich ja mal ne super Sache, man braucht sich nicht ein komplettes Rad zu kaufen kommt aber in den Genuss der preiswerteren Oem Gabel.
Aber...eigentlich hab ich gar kein Geld für was Neues und mein 2007er läuft wie ne 1.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MSi (29. Mai 2009)

Kettenführung am Meta 666?

Servus,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Kettenführung für men Meta von 2008. Im Moment tendiere ich zur Dreist von den G-Junkies. Fährt die hier zufällig jemand? Wieviel gebastel ist nötig um das Teil ans Meta zu kriegen? Laut den Maßen ind den FAQ passt die Grundplatte der Dreist vermutlich nicht unter den Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus. Meine Idee wäre einfach ein Stück aus der Grundplatte auszufräsen. Ist das machbar, oder zerstört man dadurch die Führung?

Alternativen zur Dreist?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelle0815 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta 55 zuzulegen.
Die Problematik ist, das ich kein Dealer in meiner Nähe finde, der ein Vorführbike im Laden hat.
Kennt jemand einen Händler in Niedersachsen, der eins im Fenster hat.
Mir gehts in erster Linie um die Größe, bin 1,80m und schätze ich brauche L.
Bei der Gelegenheit, gibt es an dem 551 von 2009 irgendetwas auszusetzen ?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## rabidi (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,
bei 1.80m stehst du genau in der Mitte zwischen M und L (wie ich auch).
Welche Grösse du nimmst hängt jetzt von deinem Einsatzgebiet ab.
Verwinkelte Trails, Bike soll wendig sein -> M
Downhill, Bike soll spurstabil sein -> L

Ich fahre das L, in verwinkelten Trails muss das Meta in L schon mit starker Hand geführt werden dafür läuft es bergab unheimlich stabil.

Beim 5.5.1 sehe ich keine Schwächen vom Material her, der dünne Hinterreifen gehört aber gleich gewechselt. 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, nur zu!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Suicide Ridah (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein echtes Problem!!! Habe mir vor kurzem eine RS Vivid 5.1
222/70mm gekauft und eingebaut!Mußte allerdings bemerken dann Ding passt nicht oder garnicht in mein Bike ( Commencal Supreme DH 2007/08 Gr.S/M )!!!

Mir kommt es so vor als ob die Stahlfeder das Problem ist!!!Die scheint Mir ziemlich Fett zu sein!!!

Bilder anbei


Ich hoffe Mir kann jemand helfen???

Danke im Voraus


----------



## hülemüll (9. Juni 2009)

sieht so aus, als ob die einbaulänge nicht stimmt. eher zu lang als zu kurz?


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Juni 2009)

Die Vivid Dämpfer haben einen 1,5" Innendurchmesser im Gegensatz zu Marzocchi, Fox usw. die haben einen kleineren. Welchen genau weiss ich auch nicht.
Stößt es denn an beim einfedern oder isses nur sehr eng?


----------



## Bikefreak24 (22. Juni 2009)

Hatte das glecihe problem bei meinem 07er 5.5 
ich hab nen großen teil der grunplatte meiens truvativ shiftguides rausgeflext.  Funktioniert super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak24 (22. Juni 2009)

hat irgendjemand von euch schonaml die alternativen ausfallenden am meta motiert ?
würd mich mal interressieren ob das die steifigkeit des vor allem beim bremsen etwas instabielen rahmens verbessert !


----------



## MSi (23. Juni 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, das Problem hat sich allerdings mittlerweile erledigt. Nachdem ich bei meiner alten Kurbel zwei Kettenblätter verbogen habe bin ich jetzt auf eine SLX mit 22/36/Bashguard plus Blackspire Stinger umgestiegen. Klappt auch super.

Was meinst du mit alternativen Ausfallenden? Die für 12mm Steckachse? Die sind bei mir drin, über die steifigkeit kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Habe allerdings nie die anderen ausprobiert, kann also nicht sagen inwiefern das an er Achse oder am massiveren Hinterbau des 666 liegt.


----------



## rabidi (24. Juni 2009)

Bikefreak24 schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand von euch schonaml die alternativen ausfallenden am meta motiert ?
> würd mich mal interressieren ob das die steifigkeit des vor allem beim bremsen etwas instabielen rahmens verbessert !



Jo, ich hab auch ne 12mm Steckachse; zur Steifigkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen da im Moment meine Hauptschwingenlager spiel haben und dadurch der ganze Hinterbau ziemlich flext 


Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Bikefreak24 (30. Juni 2009)

rabidi schrieb:


> Jo, ich hab auch ne 12mm Steckachse; zur Steifigkeit kann ich nicht viel sagen da im Moment meine Hauptschwingenlager spiel haben und dadurch der ganze Hinterbau ziemlich flext
> 
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



hmm ich verbau jetzt auch die 12mm achse hab nur gutes drüber gehört 
Das mit dem spiel im hauptlager kotzt mich auch voll an 
hab vor kurzen mal meinen Hinterbau komplett zerlegt, geputzt und gefettet, dadurch hab ich jetzt ein enorm besseres ansprechverhalten und weniger spiel  
aber weg geht es einfach nich 

Hat sich schonma jemand getraut das Hauptlager aufzuschrauben ??? 

Und will zufällig jemand nen 5.5er meta rahmen (xl) gegen seinen mini Dh rahmen tauschen


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juni 2009)

hey guys,
hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem 2009er supreme?
ich such nen bike, dass mich nach meiner verletzung wieder motiviert den arsch hoch zu bekommen. will damit wieder in parks rollen können aber auch mal bissl m machen
bin 189cm lang. wäre wohl dann der L frame denke ich
cheers


----------



## ewoq (30. Juni 2009)

frag mal den cubebiker


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juni 2009)

nee, ich mein kein dh
das hat sich für mich erledigt. da macht der rücken net mehr mit.
es geht mir um das normale supreme


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe im Bikemarkt ein 2009er Meta 6 Vip  NEU drin, eventuell wäre auch das was für Dich:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/195015/cat/500


----------



## marcossa (6. Juli 2009)

leider findet man zu commencal bikes nicht so wirklich viele infos.

hat eventuell jemand ein paar informationen zum meta 55.1 aus 2009?
also verarbeitung, performance der federung, etc.

danke schonmal.


----------



## Cambria (6. Juli 2009)

Hab das 2008er 5.5 und da ist die Verarbeitung top und die Federung hinten ist sowieso über alle Kritik erhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (6. Juli 2009)

wer macht jetzt eigentlich den deutschlandvertrieb für commencal?


----------



## cubebiker (7. Juli 2009)

Shock Therapy


----------



## rabidi (7. Juli 2009)

Bikefreak24 schrieb:


> Hat sich schonma jemand getraut das Hauptlager aufzuschrauben ???



Ja, habs einfach mal aufgeschraubt weil die neuen Lager auf sich warten liessen und das Rad fast nicht mehr fahrbar war: 
Kurbel raus, Schrauben des Hinterbaus lösen, mit 2 10er Inbus die Abdeckungen der Lager abschrauben (eine Seite bleibt mit der Achse verbunden), mit passendem Ausschläger die Achse austreiben.
Die Kugellager sitzen im Hinterbau  direkt am Rahmen, durch Schmutz, Rost und Fett lagen sie bei mir nicht mehr bündig am Rahmen an und verursachten das Spiel.
Ich denke dass ich heute Abend die neuen Lager einbauen werde, mit den geputzten alten Lagern war das Spiel weniger aber noch nicht weg.
Wenn ich dran denke mache ich ein paar Fotos.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Juli 2009)

wieso hat shock therapy dann kein commencal mehr auf der seite und statt dessen nun mondraker?


----------



## tequesta (7. Juli 2009)

Shock Therapy vertreibt Commencal nicht mehr.
http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...erapy-und-commencal-gehen-getrennte-wege.html


----------



## cubebiker (7. Juli 2009)

Krass!


----------



## marcossa (7. Juli 2009)

heist aktuell nen meta zu kaufen, wär genrell keine soooo gute idee?


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche noch nach einem schönen CC´ler. Habe da gestern auch ein schönes Angeboten bekommen:

Commencal Meta 5.5.3. 2007 für 850,- iss das für dieses Modelljahr überteuert oder was sagt ihr?!

Danke 

Sebastian


----------



## rabidi (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Sebastian,
wenn du ein CC'ler suchst dann schau dich nach nem Meta 4 um, sind im Verkauf viel billiger. 
Das 5.5 ist dann doch schon ein schweres AllMountain, vor allem das 2007er ist eher abfahrtsorientiert wegen dem sehr flachen Lenkwinkel.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (8. Juli 2009)

Cambria schrieb:


> Hab das 2008er 5.5 und da ist die Verarbeitung top und die Federung hinten ist sowieso über alle Kritik erhaben



heist im detail?  performance und ansprechverhalten supi?


generell:
kann ich mit nem meta auch mal ne längere tour fahren?
meine anfahrtswege zu den trails sind halt immer etwas länger, sodass ich erstma 10-15km auf waldwegen schrubben muss 

die bike (inwiefern man das auch immer bewerten mag) hat da ja im test das meta 55.3 bissel bemängelt.

tendenziell würd ich ja zum 55.1 greifen.

noch ne weitere frage  welche talas ist da genau verbaut? schaut nach einer ganz normalen mit schnellspanner aus, oder?


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Juli 2009)

so, ich hab mir heute mein rentnerbike geordert, bin schwer gespannt auf das teilchen


----------



## mfux (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wollt mich mal erkundigen welche Reifenkombi ihr am Meta5 fahrt, und wie sie sich von der Orginalbereifung(vo. Maxxis Highroller + hi. Maxxis LarssenTT) unterscheiden...
Einsatzbereich bei mir wären Spaßtouren mit Singletrails und Waldwege heizen....

CYA,

mfux


----------



## Hanzzzz Dampf (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte auf meinem erst den Fat Albert, der war vom Gripp echt gut und konnte eigentlich alles, hatte nur nen sehr hohen Rollwiederstand. Daher hab ich jetzt nen Nobby Nic in 2.25 drauf nd bin damit echt zufrieden... ist deutlich einfacher beim klettern geworden und was den Gripp angeht hatte ich auch noch nix zu bemängeln. Finde der ist Ideal wenn man mit dem Ding alles machen will was es so in den Wäldern gibt.


----------



## tequesta (14. Juli 2009)

Eine Reifendebatte hier finde ich unpassend. Sorry. Da gibts bessere (zugegeben monströse) freds!


----------



## flipdascrip (22. Juli 2009)

der rechte unterarm ist zwar noch im gips aber die bestellung für ein meta 5.5.3 ist soeben raus. 
drückt mir die daumen, für die genesung meines daumens , auf dass der fahrbericht bald kommt.

daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (22. Juli 2009)

hast ein geiles Rad bestellt


----------



## Triturbo (22. Juli 2009)

Mein Meta 5.5 VIP Rahmen ist heut gekommen, echt ein schönes Teil


----------



## fritschki (23. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken zu meinem MiniDH ein etwas Singletrail und Touren tauglicheres, weniger DH-lastiges Allroundgefährt aufzubauen.

Ich weiss dass man mit dem MiniDH auch Touren fahren kann, was ich ja auch mache - dann meistens alleine.   Wenn ich mit anderen zusammen Touren fahre macht's halt einfach keinen Spass mehr.

Berghoch ist die Sitzposition eher schlecht, weil zu kurz und die Winkel nicht optimal.

Das Konzept des Meta sieht ja da anders aus.

Der 5.5 Meta Teamrahmen im M (1,70 Körpergrösse) würde mir da z.B. in den Sinn kommen 

Anbauteile habe ich fast komplett noch in meinen Wühlkisten im Keller (Pike 454 Air U-turn, Stylo 3fach Kurbel, x9 shifter usw.)

Was meint ihr, ist das sinnvoll oder nicht? 
Oder sind die 2 doch zu nah beieinander so vom Gewicht, Einsatzbereich etc. 


Wenn ich richtig informiert bin wiegt der Meta5.5 Rahmen 3300 g der vom MiniDH (2007) 4300 g.

 @ triturbo
Wo hast du deinen bestellt?


----------



## Triturbo (23. Juli 2009)

Hi fritschki,

also die Frage mit dem Einsatzbereich kann ich dir nicht beantworten, hab ein solches Rad noch nicht ausgedehnt genug gefahren. Das musst du selbst entscheiden. Auch hab ich das Meta noch nicht zusammen und bin es noch nicht gefahren. Das dauert noch.

Aber zumindest das Gewicht kann ich dir sagen, genau 3219g





Commencal Meta 5.5 Super Team (VIP) Rahmen 2007

ohne:
- Dämpfer
- Steuersatz

mit:
- Flaschenhalterschrauben
- Drop Outs
- Sattelklemme (Syntace Superlock)

So viel zum Thema Gewicht. Den Rahmen selber hab ich aus dem Bikemarkt hier im Forum. Ich hoffe, ich konnt dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## fritschki (23. Juli 2009)

Danke Triturbo. Viel Spass mit dem Rahmen, und denk an den Fahrbericht ;-)

Zum Gewicht des 2009er Rahmens habe ich folgendes gefunden:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=500988

8,11 lbs = 3,678 kg

Ein Leichtgewicht ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Triturbo (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, einen Fahrbericht werd ich schreiben, kein Problem.

Also ein Leichtgweicht ist der Rahmen wirklich nicht. Also ist der 09er Rahmen sogar schwerer, aber nicht spürbar. 
3 678g - 270g (Dämpfer Fox RP23) macht insgesammt 3 408g, natürlich alles von der Rahmenhöhe und anderen Faktoren abhängig. 

Schlimm find ich das Gewicht aber nicht, weder beim 09er, noch bim 07er, denn rein technisch kann der Dämpfer kaum besser platziert werden - direkt in der Mitte des Rahmens.

Zum Vergleich ''echte'' Werte von anderen Herstellern in der 140mm Klasse:
Cube Stereo - 3 044g
Rotwild R.C1 FS - 2 780g
jeweils ohne Dämpfer. Also das geht m.Mn. in Ordnung.


----------



## mfux (27. Juli 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Danke Triturbo. Viel Spass mit dem Rahmen, und denk an den Fahrbericht ;-)
> 
> Zum Gewicht des 2009er Rahmens habe ich folgendes gefunden:
> 
> ...



Also, ich hab ein serienmäßiges Meta 5.5.2. Das wiegt in etwa 12,5kg...

Ich fahre damit die heimischen Singletrails und Spaßtouren. Ich finde das Rad einfach perfekt dafür!!!!!!!! Hab bergauf noch nie die Dämpfung gesperrt, klappt auch so super! Und bergab ists sowieso ein Traum!
 Das einzige das man noch dazukaufen sollte ist eine versenkbare Sattelstütze, meiner Meinung nach!

Gruß


----------



## mfux (27. Juli 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Der 5.5 Meta Teamrahmen im M (1,70 Körpergrösse) würde mir da z.B. in den Sinn kommen



Bin auch 170cm groß(klein), meins in M passt gut, wobei ich schon gerne mal das S probefahren würde!


----------



## Triturbo (30. Juli 2009)

Meins nimmt langsam Gestallt an. Aufbau zieht sich aber noch hin, was zum einen am Geldmangel liegt und zum anderen an den sehr verzögerten Liferungen verschiedener Bike Stores. Z.b. warte ich nun schon 14 Tage auf meinen Steuersatz, Dämpfer ist aber auch schon bestellt. Außerdem kann ich dann gleich mal abwarten, was die Eurobike so bringt.

Bild:




Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen.


----------



## fritschki (30. Juli 2009)

Sieht jetzt schon gut aus!

Welcher Lenker ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (30. Juli 2009)

Danke 

Es steht teilemäßig noch nicht viel fest. Aber Lenker bleibt höstwahrscheinlich. Ist ein Truvativ Team Carbon von 2007/08. Hat 192g bei 660mm Breite, 25mm Rise und 31.8mm Lenkerklemmung.


----------



## Triturbo (7. August 2009)

fritschki schrieb:


> Danke Triturbo. Viel Spass mit dem Rahmen, und denk an den Fahrbericht ;-)
> 
> [...]



Da ist er, der Fahrbericht:

Also nachdem mein Dämpfer (Fox RP2) am Mittwoch gekommen ist, bin ich nun schon ca. 100km gefahren. Also beim ersten Aufsitzen wurde mir schon klar, wie gut sich das Rad abwährts bewegen muss. Flacher Lenkwinkel, sehr verspieltes Händling. Aber auch klettern kann das Rad sehr gut, ich bin super Bergauf ( und erst recht Bergab  ) gekommen. Einfandfrei, Fahrspaß pur. Das Fahrwerk ist sahne, auch die Bremse arbeitet nicht gegen das Heck. Ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Kauf.  Also wenn ich es mit dem 09er Spezi FSR vergleiche, find ich das Commencal vom Fahreindruck/Fahrwerk besser, auch das sehr gut arbeitene Cube Stereo kann da m.Mn. nicht mit. 

Ich bin begeistert, das Rad fühlt sich überall zu Hause, ein echter Alleskönner, aber ein wenig auf DH-lastig. Was auf keinen Fall heißen soll, dass dieses Rad schlecht bergauffährt. Sehr gute Arbeit von den Jungs und Mädels aus Andorra. 

Was soll ich sagen, am besten selber fahren und versuchen, den ''Habenwill-Reflex'' zu unterdrücken. Klappt aber bestimmt in den seltensten Fällen.

Edit: Was fahrt ihr alle den so für einen SAG am Heck. Ich fahr so 35-45%.


----------



## fritschki (7. August 2009)

Dein Bericht deckt sich mit denen die man so im Netz findet.
Scheint ja wirklich ein Hammerspassgerät zu sein.

Ich habe meinen Nicolairahmen "instandgesetzt" und bau den jetzt erst mal wieder auf ... mal kucken was sich ergibt, das Meta steht auf jedenfall ganz oben auf meiner Liste!!!

Zum Sag: ca.30% am Mini Dh.


----------



## Triturbo (7. August 2009)

Ja, ich wusste jetzt auch nicht, was ich groß schreiben soll. Ich hatte eben nur den Vergleich mit dem Spezi und dem Cube. Das FSR fährt ein Stück besser berauf, aber bergab ist das Meta einfach sicher und handlicher. Das Cube ist auch ein tolles Rad, aber es ist einfach nichts besonderes mehr. Und eben fehlt diese Spritzigkeit berab. So'n Nicolai ist natürlich auch was feines. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## fritschki (7. August 2009)

Danke. Ich kann mich einfach von nichts trennen 



Im Bikemarkt sind 2 Meta Rahmen zu verkaufen... grad gesehen.


----------



## Triturbo (7. August 2009)

Ja, hab ich auch schon gesehen. Die muss es irgendwie günstig in Österreich geben, meiner kam aus Salzburg  
Von einem _N_ würde ich mich auch nicht trennen wollen... sehr schöne Rahmen sind das


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (12. August 2009)

soo freunde morgen früh ists soweit, ich hole das meta ab

bin mal gespannt was so geht mit dem teil


----------



## nicmen (13. August 2009)

Servus leute,
hab mir gestern ein Meta 6.1 bestellt und bin echt gespannt was das teil so kann! Hatte vorher ein Bergamont enduro, was mir treue dienste erwiesen hat bis sich der rahmen verbogen hat. hoffe das passiert mir nicht nochmal


----------



## Triturbo (13. August 2009)

Glückwunsch euch beiden, war garantiert ein guter Kauf! Ich bin mit meinem Meta mehr als nur zufrieden. Nur mit der Abstimmung am Heck komm ich noch nicht wirklich klar, aber da bin ich ein sehr schwieriger Kunde. Gegen alles, was keine Stahlfeder hat, habe ich so gewisse Bedenken, was Endprogression und Ansprechverhalten betrifft. 

Also falls mir noch ein paar Commi-fahrer ihr Setup berichten könnten, dann wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducatisti900sl (16. August 2009)

soo die ersten 2 kleinen ausfahrten hinter mir und ich muss sagen fetzt schon das teil richtiger kleiner racer, muss mir zwar alles noch bisschen abstimmen aber passt schu

hier ein kleines pic von heute


----------



## hellvis (16. August 2009)

hallo,

gibt es hier einen netten meta 5.5 oder 6 fahrer mit einem S oder M rahmen, welcher im ruhrgebiet (essen/dortmund und umland) wohnt und mich mal probesitzen lassen würde?

danke im vorraus und grüße
max


----------



## hellvis (17. August 2009)

...oder vieleicht eine empfehlung bei 175cm und vorliebe für kurze bikes?

hat hier irgend jemand einen S rahmen?

danke
max


----------



## Josh BLENDER (17. August 2009)

Fahre bei 182 cm einen L Rahmen,
hätte aber auch gut einen in M nehmen können.
Bei 175 würde ich Dir in jedem fall zu M raten.
Gruß, Josh.


----------



## Cambria (17. August 2009)

Ich bin 174 und fahre das M. Fühlt sich so schon sehr handlich an, ich denke da S wäre zu klein.

Hier mal noch ein Foto vom aktuellen Zustand. Leider nur mit der Handycam:


----------



## hellvis (18. August 2009)

alles klaro, danke für die meiningen zur größe.

hat hier auch emand schon mal eine 160er gabel im 5er meta getestet? sollte sich eigentlich auch noch gut fahren, oder?

danke
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfux (18. August 2009)

hellvis schrieb:


> alles klaro, danke für die meiningen zur größe.
> 
> hat hier auch emand schon mal eine 160er gabel im 5er meta getestet? sollte sich eigentlich auch noch gut fahren, oder?
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte man das?? Gabel und Hinterbau arbeiten perfekt zusammen!! Würds irgendwie oversized finden...
Außerdem ist die Geo nicht die allerbeste zum klettern! Wenn dann muss es auf jeden Fall ne absenkbare sein!

Gruß,

mfux

Ps.: Gibts hier in der Nähe von Landshut/ Niederbayern jemanden, der ein Meta5 in S fährt? Würde gerne mal probesitzen...Oder vielleicht ist jemand mal am Geisskopf damit??


----------



## Josh BLENDER (29. August 2009)

@hellvis
Hatte ne 160 er Domain in meinem Meta und jetzt ne FOX 36 Talas, auch mit 160 mm.
Funktioniert super!


----------



## morio (30. August 2009)

Fahre ebenfalls ne 160mm-Gabel im Meta 5 (Domain 318), fährt sich bergauf etwas schlechter (Vorderrad steigt allerdings nicht an) dafür bergab erwartungsgemäß besser. 
Mit einer vernünftigen Absenkung, also nicht U-Turn, hat sich das Bergaufthema dementsprechend erledigt.

Bei einem Sag von ca. 25-30% hält der Hinterbau da auch locker mit - außer bei Sprüngen...


----------



## hellvis (30. August 2009)

danke für die vielen antworten, ich hab mir ein M rahmen gekauft und er passt perfekt!

für alles um die meta bikes habe ich hier mal ein eigenes thema eröffnet:
Commencal META 4, 5 & 6 Supervelo Galerie & Technik Thema
postet mal eure bikes!!!

grüße
max

ps.: ich fahre und will auch ne 140er gabel fahren für die local trails, aber für ab und zu nen alpen dh marathon rennen ist 160mm vorne sehr hilfreich;-)
daher das interesse an einer solchen gabel/geo im meta.


----------



## bobtailoner (13. September 2009)

hier auch mal mein bike.


----------



## Drakush (13. September 2009)

very nice!!!  das grün ist einfach nur geil. obwohl wenn ich das orange betrachte fällt die wahl schwer


----------



## bobtailoner (13. September 2009)

das grüne war ja die limited edition. auf jeden fall noch ne ecke cooler als das orange. aber das ist geschmackssache.
naja, was auch immer, leider muss ich das gute stück eh wieder bverkaufen, da mir nun diverse ärzte gesgat haben, dass ich das mit dem bergabsport ma getrost vergessen kann.
also falls einer den rahmen haben will, evtl mit gabel und so


----------



## kletteraffe (14. September 2009)

Seitdem ich mit Saint auf DuraAce-Kassette schalte, frisst mein 07er Mini Schaltaugen.

Bei gleicher Kettenlänge und Shimano 105 und 0815-SramKassette hats das nicht gemacht.

Jemand ne Idee ob Kette 1-2 Glieder länger machen hilft oder könnts was anderes sein?


----------



## dreamdeep (14. September 2009)

Hast Du die Kettenlänge bei voll komprimierten Hinterbau überprüft?


----------



## kletteraffe (15. September 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt nein.

Wollte die Tage eh komplett aufmachen und reinigen.
Worauf genau muss ich denn achten um die korrekte Kettenlänge zu finden? Hab mich noch gar nicht damit beschäftigt. Werd mal die SuFu quälen.

Was mich wundert ist: das 105er is ja kürzer als das Saint SS oO warum beim Saint und beim 105er nicht.

Ich muss die Kette so straff wie möglich fahren, da die Kette in Rechtsanliegern mit ordentlich Kompression vom Reifen mitgenommen wird. Ist wohl ein Phänomen der SuperShortCages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (15. September 2009)

Hier mal ein kurzer Erklärungsversuch von mir:

Die maximal notwendige Kettenlänge ergibt sich wenn Du vorne und hinten auf das größte Kettenblatt / Ritzel schaltest und der Hinterbau voll komprimiert ist (je nach Kinematik, ist zumindest beim Meta so). In dieser Position ist das Schaltwerk ziemlich in die Horizontale gestreckt.
Da die Kettenlinie groß - groß ziemlich unsinnig ist, kann man die Kette auch noch weiter kürzen. Sie kann dann aber Schaden nehmen wenn die Kette doch auf groß - groß steht und der Hinterbau voll komprimiert wird.  

Zum kompletten Einfedern hab ich einfach die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und noch etwas gedrückt. Das geht bei Stahlfederdämpfern natürlich nicht.


----------



## kletteraffe (15. September 2009)

Thx für die Antworten 

Ich fahre vorne ein 36er Blatt. Und da ich so gut wie nie bergauf fahre, auch so gut wie nie hinten aufm Größten. Zumal sich mit der Rennradkassette die Zähne hinten von 32 auf 28 verringert haben. Wie gesagt: die Kettenlänge ist unverändert zur vorherigen Kombi.

Der Schaden trat bisher immer bei V-Max bergab ein. Und immer der gleiche - das Schaltauge brach nach vorne ab.

Naja, kommt wieder die alte Kombi hin. Das Rad wird eh verkauft und der potentielle neue Besitzer hat Ruhe im Karton 

Danke trotzdem, falls noch jemand ne Idee hat.
Die Kettenlänge bzw. den gesamten Antrieb nehm ich heut abend mal unter die Lupe

Chris


----------



## fritschki (15. September 2009)

Ist es möglich dass sich der Käfig des neuen Schaltwerks nicht soweit nach vorne ziehen lässt wie bein alten und dadurch die Kettenlänge beim max. Einfedern nicht ausreicht?


----------



## hülemüll (15. September 2009)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Zum kompletten Einfedern hab ich einfach die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und noch etwas gedrückt. Das geht bei Stahlfederdämpfern natürlich nicht.



wenn du dafür die feder kurz ausbaust, schon...


----------



## volomum (10. Oktober 2009)

hi, wo kann ich denn die 4 großen lager aus der schwinge des commecal supreme dh 07 nachkaufen?


----------



## MSi (10. Oktober 2009)

http://shop.commencal.com/product_info.php?cPath=62_68&products_id=435

Da steht zwar für 2009, aber die Lager müssten die gleichen geblieben sein. Solltest aber sicherheitshalber nochmal nachmessen oder die Bezeichnung vom Lager ablesen (steht normalerweise auf der Dichtung).

Alternativ kannst du dir auch 4 6805-2RS im nächsten Kugellagershop oder auf Ebay besorgen.


----------



## volomum (10. Oktober 2009)

oh gut merci


----------



## hellvis (10. Oktober 2009)

mal was fürs herz.
letztes wochenende in der schweiz, commencal meta 5.5 und der bikerhimmel;-)


----------



## flipdascrip (15. Oktober 2009)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> der rechte unterarm ist zwar noch im gips aber die bestellung für ein meta 5.5.3 ist soeben raus.
> drückt mir die daumen, für die genesung meines daumens , auf dass der fahrbericht bald kommt.
> 
> daumen hoch!




Wie sagt meine Kleine immer: Versprochen ist versprochen und wird auch nicht gebrochen! Deshalb mal meine Eindrücke nach ausgiebiger Einfahrzeit
Siehe auch diesen post, kurz nach dem kauf: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6288302&postcount=21

Vorneweg: Ich bereue nichts. Das Rad fährt sich genau so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Bergauf komme ich alles recht gut hoch und bergab geht es wie die Sau. Die Messlatte für die downhillperformance war mein dual-hardtail mit 130 mm Federgabel. Das Meta ist zwar etwas weniger handlich dafür hat es aber mehr grip. Springen geht ohne Probleme. Sogar manuals sind mit etwas mehr Kraftaufwand drinn. Kurz: ein Traum!  
Thema Rahmengröße: Für mich (1,83 m) passt L gut. Lang genug für bergauf und schön handlich (jedoch nicht nervös) auf trails und bergab. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das relativ hohe Oberrohr, niedriger würde sich besser anfühlen. 
Thema Fahrwerk: Vorab muss ich erwähnen, dass das Meta mein erstes Fully ist. Dadurch waren die ersten Kilometer natürlich gewöhnigbedürftig. Jetzt finde ich es richtig gut. Solange ich im Sattel bleibe ist kaum Wippen festzustellen. Im Wiegetritt schon, das ist aber in Ordnung. 
Bremseinflüsse habe ich versucht zu provozieren, konnte aber nichts schlimmes feststellen. Evtl. bin ich durch meinen Hardtail-Hintergrund dort auch nicht sensibel genug, aber dass juckt mich natürlich nicht. 
Der Dämpfer (Fox Float R) mit voreingestellter Plattform geht voll in Ordnung. Mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten als den Rebound brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Lockout und ausschaltbare Plattform ist sicher nett, es geht aber auch sehr gut ohne. 
Die Gabel (RS Revelation Dual Air) arbeitet gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so samtig wie der Hinterbau. Eine Absenkung ist nicht unbedingt notwendig. Ich komm die selben Rampen wie mit dem Hardtail hoch. Ich würde mir allerdings die Maxle Variante wünschen. Die Schnellspanner-Variante flext doch spürbar. Bei ordentlicher Schräglage oder beim landen von Sprüngen schleift mein Vorderrad am Gabelholm. Daran sind vermutlich auch die Laufränder schuld. Das kann auf die Dauer nicht so bleiben. 
Womit ich auch schon bei den geplanten upgrades wäre: zuerst neue Laufräder und dann Maxle am Hinterbau plus Gabel mit Maxle oder alte Gabel mit 9 mm "Steckachse". Das verschiebe ich aber aus finanziellen Gründen auf nächste Jahr.
Ach ja: Die verbauten Huchinson Reifen werden dem Fahrwerk nicht gerecht. Ich hab den Hinterreifen 2.0 verbannt, den vorderen 2.1 hinten montiert und vorne einen Maxxis Lopes Bling Bling in 2.3 aufgezogen. Jetzt ist´s besser. Da geht aber noch mehr. Evtl. mit einem Satz Fat Albert 2.35 oder High Roller 2.35 vorne und Minion XC hinten.

Fazit: I´m in love! Billigste Ausstattungsvariante, maximaler Fahrspass und tuning wär auch beim 5.5.2 früher oder später notwendig gewesen.

zum schluss noch recht schlechte Aktionsbilder: 













Und jetzt verspreche ich bessere Bilder. Das könnte aber Frühling werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (10. November 2009)

Weiss jemand zufällig, ob das Meta 6 (2009er Rahmen) von Commencal offiziell für gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche freigegeben ist?


----------



## MSi (10. November 2009)

tequesta schrieb:


> Weiss jemand zufällig, ob das Meta 6 (2009er Rahmen) von Commencal offiziell für gelegentliche Bikeparkbesuche freigegeben ist?





			
				Commencal.com schrieb:
			
		

> Ride anywhere, wether you're near a chairlift or not.
> Ride anywhere. Ride a Meta.





			
				Commencal.com schrieb:
			
		

> The Meta 6 is our marathon downhill and aggressive enduro bike.


Ich verstehe das mal als ja, Bikepark ist ok.


----------



## tequesta (10. November 2009)

MSi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das mal als ja, Bikepark ist ok.



Das ist das Werbe-Blabla. Ich suche nach einem offiziellen Ja oder Nein.


----------



## MSi (10. November 2009)

Dann schreib ne email an Commencal oder frag deinen Händler. Wenn dir die Aussagen auf der offiziellen Homepage des Herstellers nicht reichen  ist das die einzige Möglichkeit eine wirklich offizielle Stellungnahme zu bekommen. Auf "der Typ in dem Forum hat gesagt,  Bikepark ist ok" kannst du dich im Zweifelsfall erst recht nicht beziehen.

Außerdem solltest du vielleicht etwas genauer spezifizieren, was du unter nem Bikepark verstehst. Normale Downhills sind aus meiner Sicht per definitionem erlaubt, ist ja schließlich auch nichts anderes als bei Touren, man spart sich nur das hochkurbeln.


----------



## Triturbo (10. November 2009)

Ich seh das so wie MSi:

Ich würde dem Meta 6 fürn Bikepark auch grünes Licht geben, aber bei reinem Parkbesuch bist du mit einem Big Bike besser bedient. Je nach dem, was für dich gelegentlich heißt. Bei vllt. 10 mal im Jahr sollten sich bei guter Fahrweise keine Probleme ergeben. Mehr kann nur der Händler/Hersteller sagen.


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (10. November 2009)

kommt natürlich auf deinen fahrstil an,

ich persönlich wöllte dort nicht, mit einem standart meta runter hacken

ist schade drum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (10. November 2009)

@tequesta
Meine Meinung:
Schließe mich da Ducatisti900sl an.
Du kannst mit dem Meta6 sicherlich viele Freeride, Freecross und leichte Downhills fahren,
aber fürs Gröbere (höhere Drops, ruppige Dh Pisten)
gibt es stabilere Bikes.Wenns weiterhin Commencal sein soll,
dann schau Dir mal das Supreme an. Könnte leicht aufgebaut noch halbwegs tourentauglich sein.

http://www.commencal.com/news/bicycles/pictures/supreme_1_09.jpg

http://www.commencal.com/news/bicycles_2010/pictures/supreme.jpg


----------



## tommyboy (17. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich schaue gerade mal so den Bikemarkt an, da fällt mir das hier auf:
http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=14423

Ist der Preis in Ordnung? Ist da evtl ein Haken.
Grundsätzlich würde mich interessieren, worauf man bei einer Probefahrt besonders ein Auge drauf haben muss.

Hat jemand ein solches Commencal? Ich suche etwas für Sprünge und schnelle Abfahrten als Ergänzung zu meinem AllMountain.

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## fritschki (17. November 2009)

Ist meiner Meinung nach Baujahr 2006 und nicht 2008 wie da steht.

Ansonsten ist ein MiniDH eine gute Wahl für deinen Einsatzbereich.
Nicht gut ist die mangelhafte Sitzhöhenverstellung. Ab Modell 2009 hat man das verbessert.


----------



## tommyboy (17. November 2009)

Hi fritschki,

vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich habe mal im Netz gesucht ich will auch mal prüfen, wie es mit den Komponenten ist. Nicht, dass da was anderes, günstigeres eingebaut worden ist.
Wie sind die 2006er Modelle, abgesehen von der Sitzposition?

Danke und Gruss,
  Tommaso


----------



## volomum (22. November 2009)

hey an alle supreme fahrer 
wie siehts denn mit euren langzeiterfahrungen des 07er rahmens bezüglich stabilität usw. aus?
Ich fahr ihn jetzt 2 Jahre und bin zufrieden, wie läufts bei euch?


----------



## Commencaller (23. November 2009)

Wenn hier schon ein kleiner Commencal Tread ist:
Hier etwas für Fan's.

Konnte "irgendwo" ein Schnappschuss landen (direkt vom Bildschirm abfotografiert... deswegen schlechte Qualität).
Könnte meiner Meinung nach das Supreme 2011 sein. Obwohl das Dokument den Namen "Premier" hat?!

Und fragt mich nicht von wo ich das Bild habe...


----------



## Josh BLENDER (23. November 2009)

Hi Commencaller!
Sehr interessantes Bild


----------



## hellvis (23. November 2009)

Commencaller schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon ein kleiner Commencal Tread ist:
> Hier etwas für Fan's.
> 
> Konnte "irgendwo" ein Schnappschuss landen (direkt vom Bildschirm abfotografiert... deswegen schlechte Qualität).
> ...



das ist garantiert nix neues, sind nur alte g2 avid scheiben und die alte e 13 lg1 kefü, abgesehen von dem biederen rahmendesign... (was man so auf den ersten sieht).

wenn das wirklich was neues wäre, hätten sie auch aktuelle komponenten verbaut.

grüße
max


----------



## fritschki (24. November 2009)

Das ist ein Illustrator Dokument. Ich dachte immer heute würde in der Entwicklung nur noch mit 3D Programmen gearbeitet.


----------



## Triturbo (7. Januar 2010)

Ich war die letzten Tage immer fleißig am Rally Dakar schauen und was seh ich da ab und zu? Commencal steht immer mal bei KTM an der Fahne, auf Bannern und Helm/Tüchern. Und wirklich: COMMENCAL is partner of Cyril DESPRES for DAKAR 2010. Was der Radhersteller sich dadurch verspricht, würde mich mal interessieren. Die Marke kennt doch eig. keiner, der nicht hobbymäßig Rad fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (7. Januar 2010)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Die Marke kennt doch eig. keiner, der nicht hobbymäßig Rad fährt.



Das dürfte der Grund für die Werbemaßnahmen sein.


----------



## Josh BLENDER (7. Januar 2010)

@triturbo
Soviel ich weiß, sind Cedric Gracia und Cyril Despres dicke Kumpel.
Und wenn die beiden mal zusammen biken, bekommt der Cyril Commencal Bikes gestellt.
Zumindest, als CG noch bei Commencal war


----------



## Triturbo (7. Januar 2010)

tequesta schrieb:


> Das dürfte der Grund für die Werbemaßnahmen sein.



Naja, ich finde, 99% aller Zuschauer der Dakar lieben eher den Motorsport als das den Drahtesel. Da würde Werbung sehr teuer sein, und dann wird auch nur ein ganz kleiner Kreis von Interessenten angesprochen. Aber vllt. hast du ja recht und das bringt denen auch ein par Neukunden. 



Josh BLENDER schrieb:


> @triturbo
> Soviel ich weiß, sind Cedric Gracia und Cyril Despres dicke Kumpel.
> Und wenn die beiden mal zusammen biken, bekommt der Cyril Commencal Bikes gestellt.
> Zumindest, als CG noch bei Commencal war



Das würde schon eher Sinn machen. Trotzdem bleibt auch hier der Preisfaktor, denn so eine Werbung beim Worldcup Leader und Traditionsteam KTM ist sicher nicht billig. Da stehen jeden Tag ein haufen Kamaraleute, zumal KTM ja auch eigene Räder im Programm hat. 

Schade, das Deutschland kein Vertrieb mehr hat. Ich hätte denen mal gern eine Mail geschrieben, mal sehen, vllt. schreib ich commencal.co.uk mal an. Komischer Weise find ich das Thema sehr interessant.


----------



## tequesta (7. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyRE6pSHmDA"]YouTube- The Atherton Project - Episode 3[/ame] 7:14

ich kauf mir gleich morgen eine KTM...


----------



## cd-sport (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Commencal Meta 552 Modell 2009zu kaufen, hab ein meines erachtens,  günstiges Angebot vom Internethändler von 1799.
Ich fahre bis jetzt ein Cannondal F3 mit Heatshock Federung, sprich ein CC Bike.

Jetzt meine Fragen, wie ist die Sitzposition auf dem Meta und wie gut läßt es sich im Trail führen, sind Bunnyhop und Co gut möglich.
Bin 198 cm groß u wiege etwa 89 kg mit Klamotten, ist da ein XL Rahmen ok?
Was haltet ihr überhaupt von den 2009 Modellen?

http://www.jehlebikes.de/commencal-meta-552-2009.html


----------



## Triturbo (10. Januar 2010)

cd-sport schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Commencal Meta 552 Modell 2009zu kaufen, hab ein meines erachtens,  günstiges Angebot vom Internethändler von 1799.
> Ich fahre bis jetzt ein Cannondal F3 mit Heatshock Federung, sprich ein CC Bike.
> 
> ...




Das Angebot ist in der Tat sehr günstig, da Commencal den Deutschlandvertrieb verloren hat, macht diese Preissenkung auch fast Sinn. Ich hab mit meinem 07er (Geo dürfte fast gleicht sein) sehr viel Spaß, es ist ein sehr verspieltes Rad. Das mit der Rahmenhöhe ist immer so eine Sache, da hilft meist nur probefahren. 198cm liegt laut Tabelle natürlich im XL Bereich, aber ich halte von diesen Tabellen nicht viel, da es immer auf die persönlichen Eigenheiten des Fahrers ankommt. Das Rad an sich ist Top, der Rahmen allein kostet ja schon 1400 mit Dämpfer und Sattelklemme.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Januar 2010)

cd-sport schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr überhaupt von den 2009 Modellen?



Die Verarbeitung ist einfach schlecht. Hatte ein 08er, welches nach 3 Monaten schon die ersten Haarrisse hatte. Das 09er Modell, welches es im Austausch gab, war auch nicht wirklich besser verarbeitet. Ich lasse seitdem die Finger von Commencal. Die Bikes mögen gut funktionieren, aber die Schweißnähte sind unter aller Sau. Hinzukommt dass es seit letzten Jahr keinen Vertrieb in Deutschland mehr gibt, falls sich das mittlerweile nicht geändert hat, ist das im Garantiefall nicht besonders gut. Die 2009er Modelle, die gerade von Jehle und Co rausgehauen werden, sind die Reste.


----------



## rumpf (10. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin 183 und fahre einen XL Rahmen die Oberrohrlänge find ich super aber die Höhe vom Oberrohr könnt zum endurieren und Trail hacken etwas tiefer sein aber du bist ja auch größer und kommst aus dem CC bereich also sollt XL schon passen .
Von den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nicht`s schlechtes über das Bike sagen Hinterbau arbeitet super verspielt & handlich auf`m Trail und bergauf geht`s auch gut .
Haltbarkeit ? Mein`s hält noch, hab`s aber auch erst vor nem halben Jahr gebraucht gekauft 07er Model .
Ach und wegen Ersatzteilen hab kein Schaltauge mehr für mein`s bekommen aber bei der Firma Pilo in Israel bekommt man sowas in guter Qualität und innerhalb von einer Woche zugeschickt oder dirreckt über Commencal

Kauf Es !!!


----------



## Bikefreak24 (12. Januar 2010)

Hi ersatzteile gibts direkt bei commencal...3Tage versand aus Frankreich eigendlich ganz ok ! Hab mir jetzt erst ein neues Schaltauge, neue lager, Umlenkdreieck und Achsen bestellt.
mangelnde Qualität kan nich zumindest bei meinem 2007er Meta nicht bestätigen !!!

Dieses steht übrigens zum verkauf, da ich auf n Supreme (ja ich bleibe commencla treu ^^) umsteigen werde. Bei Interesse einfach mal melden...
wie gesagt 07er Modell in XL
nagelneue Lager, Umlenkdreieck und Schaltauge
Magura Luise Bremsen mit Ventidisk Scheiben
Wahlweise Magura Wotan (160mm) oder Marzocchi AM4 (140mm) Gabel
....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (12. Januar 2010)

Servus Commencal Gemeinschaft 
Verkaufe im Bikemarkt mein Meta 5.5.3 von 09 komplett (Gr. L)
und demnächst mein Supreme DH Rahmen von 09 ohne Dämpfer (Gr. L/XL)
Bei Interesse oder Fragen, PN an mich.


----------



## Bikefreak24 (14. Januar 2010)

Hehe perfekt !! kannst du hier mal ein bild posten ??

wenn jetzt noch jemand mein Meta kauft... =)


----------



## renky (14. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute 
Ich hätte gerne mal eine eischätzung von euch?
Habe einen Mini Dh Rahmen 2008 und möchte den evntl. verkaufen ist große L mit 
fox dhx 5.0 Truvativ Howitzer team innenlager sattelstütze Hinterradnarbe Sun Ringle und Marzocchi 66 ata 07 und Chris King Steuersatz Vorbau von Funn würde also zum komplettrad nicht mehr viel fehlen
Was würde ich dafür ungefähr bekommen?
Danke schon mal für eure antworten
mfg renky


----------



## cd-sport (14. Januar 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Muß nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten klären und mich zwischen 553 u 552 entscheiden und dann kann´s los gehen.
Was die Garantie angeht, ist ja zum Glück der Händler mein Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Taxoffice! (15. Januar 2010)

Hat das Commencal Mini Dh von 2007 serienmäßig am Hinterrad eine Steckachse oder einen Schnellspanner?
Welches Sattelstützenmaß hat das Rad?

Danke


----------



## Drakush (18. Januar 2010)

serienmäßig sind 10 mm ausfallenden. also schnellspanner oder 10mm schraubachse. kannst auch 12mm ausfallenden bekommen.


mal was anderes. weiß jemand genau welchen unterschied das mini dh und das supreme 6 vip haben? 

bekomm das vip 6. da ich das mini reklamiert hab.
der tausch gefällt mir aber nicht so ganz.

dank und gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtnea (20. Januar 2010)

Hey habt ihr ne ahnung wo ich des Commencal absolut sx ind dtl kaufn kann?


----------



## Josh BLENDER (20. Januar 2010)

Dirtnea schrieb:


> Hey habt ihr ne ahnung wo ich des Commencal absolut sx ind dtl kaufn kann?



In Deutschland wirds schwierig.
Für Dich am nächsten wäre Österreich, Schweiz, Frankreich.
Oder in England/Irland bestellen


----------



## Dirtnea (20. Januar 2010)

Kennt ihr da adressn Lädn in Östereich ich find da nix


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2010)

Drakush schrieb:


> serienmäßig sind 10 mm ausfallenden. also schnellspanner oder 10mm schraubachse. kannst auch 12mm ausfallenden bekommen.



Falls die vom Meta auch passend sind, hätte ich noch 12mm Ausfallenden übrig.


----------



## Nussketier (22. Januar 2010)

cd-sport schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Commencal Meta 552 Modell 2009zu kaufen, hab ein meines erachtens,  günstiges Angebot vom Internethändler von 1799.
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/commencal-meta-552-2009.html



Hallo, 
ich spiele mit demselben Gedanken, bin mir aber wegen der Größe unschlüssig: Bin 1,79 mit 80er Schrittlänge und liege genau zwischen M und L. Probefahren ist schlecht mangels Händler in Reichweite.
Was sagt ihr? Mag eigentlich kompakte, wendige Räder, hatte mal ein Bullit ebenfalls im M.
Danke euch


----------



## Josh BLENDER (22. Januar 2010)

Hi RokkoFist,
ich fahre ein 09er Meta und bin 1,82 groß.
Meins ist L.
Hätte aber besser M genommen.
Du magst es wendig, dann nimm M!!!
Gruß, Josh.


----------



## Nussketier (23. Januar 2010)

Warum besser "M" im Nachhinein?


----------



## Triturbo (23. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr bei 192cm Körpergröße einen M Rahmen, mein Vater bei <170cm einen 50cm Rahmen (aber nicht Meta sondern XC). Ich will damit sagen, das Rahemengrößen immer stark von den Vorlieben des Fahrers abhängen.


----------



## Josh BLENDER (23. Januar 2010)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Warum besser "M" im Nachhinein?



zum Touren fahren fand ich L sehr angenehm,
aber auf Trails ist M eben wendiger/verspielter


----------



## hellvis (1. Februar 2010)

hi,

ich habe noch eine leicht gebrauchte META 5 und 6 (ist die gleiche) schwingen von 2009 über.
falls mal jemand sowas sucht...

grüße
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (1. Februar 2010)

hellvis schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe noch eine leicht gebrauchte META 5.5 schwingen von 2009 über.
> falls mal jemand sowas sucht...
> grüße
> max



Ist der Rest des Metas im Bikehimmel?


----------



## Bikefreak24 (1. Februar 2010)

hellvis schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich habe noch eine leicht gebrauchte META 5 und 6 (ist die gleiche) schwingen von 2009 über.
> falls mal jemand sowas sucht...
> ...



ich würds evtl brauchn... was willste dafür ?? ich hättn Float R über


----------



## hellvis (1. Februar 2010)

Bikefreak24 schrieb:


> ich würds evtl brauchn... was willste dafür ?? ich hättn Float R über



schick mir mal ne pm, da wönnen wir uns einig werden;-)


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Feder im Supreme DH mit Fox DHX5 serienmäßig verbaut ist (Federstärke und Länge)?

Wäre super, Danke schon mal!


----------



## flipdascrip (26. März 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie wartet Ihr den Hinterbau Eurer Metas? Bei meinem Meta 5.5.3 (09-er) knarzt der Hinterbau wie nichts gutes. Das Rad hat noch keine 1.000 km auf dem Buckel. Ich vermute, dass es entweder vom Hauptlager oder von den Ausfallenden kommt. 
Ich werd demnächst den Hinterbau zerlegen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand Tipps im Voraus geben. Danke schonmal!


----------



## hellvis (26. März 2010)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> wie wartet Ihr den Hinterbau Eurer Metas? Bei meinem Meta 5.5.3 (09-er) knarzt der Hinterbau wie nichts gutes. Das Rad hat noch keine 1.000 km auf dem Buckel. Ich vermute, dass es entweder vom Hauptlager oder von den Ausfallenden kommt.
> Ich werd demnächst den Hinterbau zerlegen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand Tipps im Voraus geben. Danke schonmal!



ich hab dir hier geantwortet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=418102&page=8

grüße
max


----------



## Drakush (31. März 2010)

können die ausfallenden sein. hatte ich zumindest. fett drunter und gut war.

gruß


----------



## fritschki (31. März 2010)

Ich habe meine auch mit Kupferpaste eingesetzt (Schraubengewinde mit Loctite gesichert). Ist ein MiniDh aber die Ausfallenden sind m.w. baugleich.
Da knarzt nichts.

Dämpferbuchsen wär auch möglich...


----------



## dreamdeep (31. März 2010)

Oder ein Haarriss am Hinterbau oder Hauptrahmen, wäre bei Commencal ja nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tequesta (31. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Oder ein Haarriss am Hinterbau oder Hauptrahmen, wäre bei Commencal ja nichts ungewöhnliches.



Das war gemein.


----------



## flipdascrip (1. April 2010)

Mittlerweile habe ich auch eher die Ausfallenden im Verdacht. Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal die Karre wieder zusammenbauen


----------



## flipdascrip (7. April 2010)

Es war das Ausfallende.
Die Aktion war deshalb ziemlich umsonst. Dafür kenne ich jetzt aber jede Schraube am Hinterbau.


----------



## tequesta (8. April 2010)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Es war das Ausfallende.
> Die Aktion war deshalb ziemlich umsonst. Dafür kenne ich jetzt aber jede Schraube am Hinterbau.



Jetzt wo Du es erwähnt hast erinnere ich mich das ich das gleiche Problem hatte. Verschlimmert wurde alles durch die billigen Schnellspanner, die ich sofort ausgetauscht habe.


----------



## Drakush (12. April 2010)

schnellspanner   wenns ein minidh ist,empfehle ich ne 12mm stahlschraubachse.


gruß


----------



## rumpf (12. April 2010)

Geht doch um`s Meta oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drakush (12. April 2010)

am meta würd ich es auch machen. es sei denn man ist gewichtsgeil


----------



## rumpf (12. April 2010)

Ja stimmt schon am Meta macht`s auch Sinn bringt bestimmt ordentlich steifigkeit und die 12er Ausfallenden werden ja schon (zumindest beim 07er 5.5 )mitgeliefert


----------



## KultFAN (14. April 2010)

N´Abend setze ichs hier auch mal rein...mein Meta 6.2 knackt im Wiegeschritt vermutlich nix Wildes habe es erstfünf mal gefahren!  Was habt ihr gemacht Schrauben sind raus bei einer Aufnahme mitm Drehmoment von knapp 5NM?!! 

Schrauben und Lager fetten?


----------



## KultFAN (15. April 2010)

Männnaaaaa! !!!!!!

Hab das Ding nun auseinander genommen und Brunox draufgemacht nun funzts wieder! 

Hoffe mit knapp fünf NM ist das okay mit dem Anziehen der kleinen Schrauben!


----------



## JAHCUSI (19. April 2010)

hallo an alle commencal owner und alle die es noch werden wollen! 

hätte da eine dringende frage an euch:
besitze ein commencal meta 6.3 09.
link: http://www.jehlebikes.de/commencal-meta-63-2009.html
ich möchte nun den steuersatz auf chris king wechseln. kann mir von euch jemand sagen welche art von steuersatz in diesen bike verbaut ist bzw. welchen ich benötige!?

danke schon mal im vorraus!!!


----------



## tequesta (20. April 2010)

1 1/8 Ahead. Nicht integriert oder semi-integriert.


----------



## JAHCUSI (20. April 2010)

tequesta schrieb:


> 1 1/8 Ahead. Nicht integriert oder semi-integriert.



also! ich dachte das ich einen integrierten steuersatz habe...
kannst du mir bitte ein beispiel für einen passenden steuersatz posten? 

hab leider nicht viel plan von der materie... danke und grüsse aus ö!


----------



## rumpf (20. April 2010)

wenn`s beim 6.3er wie beim 5.5er ist passt der z.B.
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=S5e7c5c80f43cb387103c52f1a069f8e4
Also zumindest die 1 1/8 auf der Seite !!!


----------



## volomum (20. April 2010)

hi,
mir ist vor kurzem an meinem commencal supreme dh von 07 die schwinge gerissen und die steuerrohrnaht hat auch eine leichte fisur im lack, was auf ein zu starkes arbeiten des rahmens und damit auf ein baldiges brechen hinweisen könnte.
da ich den rahmen erst im juli 08 bei einem lokalen händler gekauft habe, habe ich noch garantie auf den rahmen.
leider wurde der vertrieb von commencal in deutschland und österreich eingestellt.
jetzt haben wir eine mail an die auf der offiziellen homepage angegebenen adresse geschickt allerdings noch keine antwort erhalten.
was gäbe es noch für möglichkeiten den rahmen ersetzt zu bekommen?
habt ihr in letzter zeit irgendwelche erfahrungen mit dem umtausch oder support von commencalrahmen gemacht und könnt mir evtl. weiterhelfen?


----------



## JAHCUSI (20. April 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> wenn`s beim 6.3er wie beim 5.5er ist passt der z.B.
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=S5e7c5c80f43cb387103c52f1a069f8e4
> Also zumindest die 1 1/8 auf der Seite !!!



danke für deine antwort. hab mal fotos davon hochgeladen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipdascrip (21. April 2010)

volomum schrieb:


> was gäbe es noch für möglichkeiten den rahmen ersetzt zu bekommen?
> habt ihr in letzter zeit irgendwelche erfahrungen mit dem umtausch oder support von commencalrahmen gemacht und könnt mir evtl. weiterhelfen?



Auf meine Anfrage bei Commencal wurde mir gesagt, dass ich mich an einen Commencal Händler wenden müsse, am besten an den, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe. Ich habe jedoch in England gekauft und bin deshalb derzeit im Kontakt mit einem Händler in meiner Nähe. 
Ein anderer Händler hat mir diesbezüglich abgesagt. Begründung: Die englischen Händler haben den Preis kaputt gemacht, weshalb es auch keinen Vertrieb mehr in Deutschland gibt. Garantiefälle müssten daher auch über den Händler in England abgewickelt werden.  

Soviel zu: Geiz ist geil!


----------



## dreamdeep (22. April 2010)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Garantiefälle müssten daher auch über den Händler in England abgewickelt werden.


Warum machst Du das nicht? Ich habe damals gute Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich meinen gebrochen Commencal Rahmen beim UK Händler reklamiert habe. Wo hast Du denn gekauft?


----------



## hellvis (22. April 2010)

flipdascrip schrieb:


> Auf meine Anfrage bei Commencal wurde mir gesagt, dass ich mich an einen Commencal Händler wenden müsse, am besten an den, bei dem ich das Rad gekauft habe. Ich habe jedoch in England gekauft und bin deshalb derzeit im Kontakt mit einem Händler in meiner Nähe.
> Ein anderer Händler hat mir diesbezüglich abgesagt. Begründung: Die englischen Händler haben den Preis kaputt gemacht, weshalb es auch keinen Vertrieb mehr in Deutschland gibt. Garantiefälle müssten daher auch über den Händler in England abgewickelt werden.
> 
> Soviel zu: Geiz ist geil!


 
gib dich nicht mit dem händler ab, verlangsamt alles nur.
wende dich direkt an den commencal uk importeur, madison.

max


----------



## flipdascrip (22. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Warum machst Du das nicht? Ich habe damals gute Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich meinen gebrochen Commencal Rahmen beim UK Händler reklamiert habe. Wo hast Du denn gekauft?



Ich hatte beim Kauf nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit dem Händler gemacht, deshalb hätte ich gerne noch die Meinung von einem deutschen Händler gehabt. 
Gekauft habe ich das Rad bei bikeactive.com.


----------



## volomum (22. April 2010)

hi, 
also ich habe mich ja von anfangan an den händler gewandt bei dem ich das rad gekauft habe.
er vertreibt allerdings schon länger kein commencal mehr und wusste daher nicht genau über die momentane situation bescheid.
wir haben also via mail kontakt mit commencal aufgenommen und heute wurde mir angeboten den 07er rahmen gegen das aktuelle model zu tauschen 
damit bin ich sehr zufrieden muss ich sagen  

@flipdascrip
ich würde mich auch an den englischen händler wenden.
da du ihn da gekauft hast sollte das ja kein problem sein...

meine umtauschaktion dauert jetzt ohne dazwischenliegendes wochenende 3 tage.
bis der rahmen da ist kann´s zwar noch ein paar tage dauern aber das finde ich ok.
ich weiß zwar nicht wielange das mit den engländern dauert aber ich denke da solltest du auch keine weiteren probleme bekommen.


----------



## liltrialer (26. April 2010)

mal ne frage wo kauft ihr eure commencals? 
wo kauft man die am besten?
wo bekomm ich die am billigsten?
wollte nen supreme dh.
danke


----------



## orange.p (28. April 2010)

jehlebike in ulm hat immer viel commencal gehabt


----------



## tequesta (4. Mai 2010)

Braucht jemand  Ausfallenden für sein Meta 5/6 oder Supreme bis Modelljahr 2009 ? Schnellspanner, 12mm Steckachse oder Maxle. Jeweils 1 Satz im Bikemarkt! Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich. First come, first served.


----------



## hellvis (4. Mai 2010)

tequesta schrieb:


> Braucht jemand Ausfallenden für sein Meta 5/6 oder Supreme bis Modelljahr 2009 ? Schnellspanner, 12mm Steckachse oder Maxle. Jeweils 1 Satz im Bikemarkt! Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich. First come, first served.


 
maxle enden sind gekauft;-)
u have pn, ne.

grüße
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josh BLENDER (10. Mai 2010)

...anscheinend gibt es wieder einen deutschen Vertrieb für Commencal 

7. Mai 2010 ... "JBS Radsport Großhandel e.K. in Eschweiler-Weisweiler übernimmt ab Mai 2010 den Vertrieb der Marke Commencal in Deutschland.


----------



## KultFAN (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## hollowtech2 (11. Mai 2010)

Josh BLENDER schrieb:


> ...anscheinend gibt es wieder einen deutschen Vertrieb für Commencal
> 
> 7. Mai 2010 ... "JBS Radsport Großhandel e.K. in Eschweiler-Weisweiler übernimmt ab Mai 2010 den Vertrieb der Marke Commencal in Deutschland.




Das ist richtig! 

Wir haben auch die Betreiber des Forums bereits zwei mal vergeblich darum gebeten, doch ein Commencal Herstellerforum einzurichten.

Bisher erfolgte leider noch keinerlei Reaktion. Aber vielleicht haben die Jungs auch einfach nur viel um die Ohren und es wird bald erledigt. Bis es so weit ist, werden wir einfach die Geschehnisse hier an dieser Stelle im Auge behalten und uns einschalten, sofern Hilfe benötigt wird.

Beste Grüße
Ralf
JBS Radsportgroßhandel e.K.


----------



## tequesta (11. Mai 2010)

Super! Eine Händlerliste gibts aber noch nicht, oder?


----------



## hollowtech2 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo tequesta,

bisher haben wir noch keine repräsentative Händlerliste zu Hand. Da brauchen wir
noch etwas Zeit, bis die Sache richtig angerollt ist. Schließlich haben wir damit erst vor ein paar Tagen begonnen. Wenn´s bei dir aber eilig ist, könnte ich ´nen Kontakt
herstellen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## KultFAN (11. Mai 2010)

coooool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (14. Mai 2010)

hallo sportsfreunde!

bei mir wird dieser tage ein nagelneuer 2010er meta 6 rahmen mit fox rp 23 eintreffen! diesen werde ich dann hauptsächlich mit vorhandenen teilen (slx/xt mix, mavic crossline, truvativ holzfeller cockpit, kindshock i900 etc.) aufbauen. nur ne passende gabel fehlt noch. damit das ganze nicht zu schwer wird (muß fürgewöhnlich erstmal alles hoch, bevor es runter geht), denk ich an ne luftgabel à la lyrik solo air, float 36... da aber auch häufiger steile rampen auf dem programm stehen, frag ich mich, ob ne absenkung nicht doch besser wäre?
wie sind eure erfahrungen, was würdet ihr empfehlen?
danke!

tim


----------



## KultFAN (14. Mai 2010)

geilen Teil! 

Pack dir ne 36 rein!


----------



## tequesta (16. Mai 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> hallo sportsfreunde!
> wie sind eure erfahrungen, was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> danke!
> tim



Hey Tim,
ob Du eine Absenkung benötigst, kannst wohl nur Du alleine entscheiden. Ich fahre eine Lyrik Uturn in meinem Meta und freue mich häufig über die Absenkungsmöglichkeit. Unbedingt notwendig ist sie aber nicht, da das Meta auch mit vollen 160mm vorn noch gut klettert.

Wird Dein Meta weiss oder neongrün?


----------



## monsterbomber (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Commencal fahrer,
habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das Commencal Supreme DH von 2010 als Komplettbike bestellt. Hoffe es kommt bald . Wollte nun mal nach ein paar Erfahrungswerten von euch Fragen. Vor allem ob ich das Bike ohne große Veränderungen für Rennen nutzen kann. Der Van R Dämpfer macht mich da ein Bischen skeptisch, ausreichend oder gegen dhx - oder ähnliches tauschen?


----------



## KultFAN (17. Mai 2010)

FAHR doch einfach mit!! Für ne optimale Abstimmung brauch man bisschen mehr als nur das Modell! Die Bikes sind gut abgestimmt! 

Obs nen Yeti ist oder nen stinknormaler Eingelenker ist doch vollkommen Latte! Gewöhnen tuste dich an jedes Bike mit nen bisschen Bewegungstalent!!


----------



## monsterbomber (18. Mai 2010)

das ist wohl wahr, aber dennoch kann man sich durch besseres material das leben leichter machen!


----------



## hollowtech2 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

es ist so weit, das Herstellerforum ist eröffnet 

Take a look: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462699

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## rabidi (19. Mai 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> hallo sportsfreunde!
> 
> bei mir wird dieser tage ein nagelneuer 2010er meta 6 rahmen mit fox rp 23 eintreffen! diesen werde ich dann hauptsächlich mit vorhandenen teilen (slx/xt mix, mavic crossline, truvativ holzfeller cockpit, kindshock i900 etc.) aufbauen. nur ne passende gabel fehlt noch. damit das ganze nicht zu schwer wird (muß fürgewöhnlich erstmal alles hoch, bevor es runter geht), denk ich an ne luftgabel à la lyrik solo air, float 36... da aber auch häufiger steile rampen auf dem programm stehen, frag ich mich, ob ne absenkung nicht doch besser wäre?
> wie sind eure erfahrungen, was würdet ihr empfehlen?
> ...



Hi,
ich hab in meinem Meta 6 ne Fox 36 Talas, die Absenkung benutze ich selten. Deswegen wechsle ich wahrscheinlich auf ne 36 Van und die Talas steht günstig zum Verkauf, wenn du interesse hast schick mir ne PM.

Grüsse 
Ralph


----------



## brillenboogie (21. Mai 2010)

@ all:danke für eure antworten! hab fürs erste mal eine günstige, neue nixon elite 160 gekauft - die ist sehr leicht und für den tourenmodus denk ich mal völlig ausreichend. werde wenn mein konto sich wieder erholt hat wohl noch ne 66 ata oder sowas nachlegen...
@tequesta: rad wird weiß! irgendwann nächste woche wirds fertig, wenn die teile denn mal alle da sind. stell dann bilder ein!

tim


----------



## brillenboogie (21. Mai 2010)

teil eins ist angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpf (21. Mai 2010)

Nixon ist ne gute Wahl zumindest wenn sie funktioniert 
Fahr in meinem 5.5er auch eine und bin voll zufrieden den Tausch auf ne 66 würd ich mir an deiner stelle nochmal überlegen ich hab`s genau anderstrum gemacht 
Aber schönen Rhmen hast du da wünschviel Spaß beim aufbauen


----------



## KultFAN (21. Mai 2010)

Hier auchnoch einen....

Hat einer von euch ne zweifach Kettenführung am Meta 6? Falls ja welche?


----------



## cornuttosan (23. Mai 2010)

hallo
verkaufe mein 2008er supreme mini dh
zustand ist tip top!
verbauten teile: 
marzocchi 66
rockshox pearl (komplett sperrbar)
komplett x0 ausstattung
formula oro
...
bei interesse: [email protected]


----------



## rabidi (24. Mai 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Hier auchnoch einen....
> 
> Hat einer von euch ne zweifach Kettenführung am Meta 6? Falls ja welche?



Hab ne Blackspire Stinger an meinem Meta 6, funktionniert tadellos!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## KultFAN (24. Mai 2010)

thx für die Infos hauptsache die Dinger laufen sehr gut..."shaman" soll auch ganz gut sein mal sehen welche es wird!


----------



## liltrialer (24. Mai 2010)

könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal ein paar online shops auflisten die in england sitzen? wo gibs die commencals am billigsten suche ein supreme dh 2010 rahmen. falls jemand irgend nen angebot gesehen hat? habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrungen gemacht mit den shops in england? zoll etc.?
danke schonmal für die antworten und sry wegen der vielen fragen


----------



## fritschki (24. Mai 2010)

> wo gibs die commencals am billigsten suche ein supreme dh 2010 rahmen



Wie wärs hiermit?


----------



## liltrialer (24. Mai 2010)

habe ich auch schon entdeckt aber ist nur größe s bin 1,90m groß also denk ich mal das ich den l brauche


----------



## flipdascrip (24. Mai 2010)

liltrialer schrieb:


> habe ich auch schon entdeckt aber ist nur größe s bin 1,90m groß also denk ich mal das ich den l brauche



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7188279#post7188279


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brillenboogie (29. Mai 2010)

fertig!


----------



## KultFAN (29. Mai 2010)

Verdammt schnell fertig meins steht seit nem halben Jahr im Zimmer UNfertig schönes Ding !


----------



## orange.p (30. Mai 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> fertig!



Du hast ne 2-fach Kettenführung montiert. Ist das eine von E-Thirteen? Wenn ja, welche genau und bist damit zufrieden. Möchte bei meinem Meta 6 auch eine nachrüsten. Danke!


----------



## orange.p (30. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Mai 2010)

ist eine nc-17 stinger. kann noch nicht viel zu sagen, bin bislang maximal 500m gefahren. montage ist jedenfalls problemlos.


----------



## tequesta (1. Juni 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> ist eine nc-17 stinger. kann noch nicht viel zu sagen, bin bislang maximal 500m gefahren. montage ist jedenfalls problemlos.



Sehr geiles Teil, das weisse Meta! Über kurz oder lang kommt da wohl  eine schwarze Gabel rein, oder? 
Hast Du den Stinger-Roller absichtlich nicht mit direktem Kontakt an den Bashring montiert oder ging es nicht anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cambria (4. Juni 2010)

Hey, 

ich fahre ein Meta 5 und habe ein Frage zu der Hinterradsteckachse. 

Da ich mein Vorderrad gerade zerdeppert habe, überlege ich mir einen neuen LRS zuzulegen und hinten auf die Steckachse zu wechseln. Die 12mm Ausfallenden ohne Gewinde waren schon beim Rahmen dabei. 

Jetzt bin ich irgendwie etwas verloren zwischen all den Adaptern und Systemen und bin mir unsicherwas für eine Achse ich da genau benötige  Welche Achse wäre zB. nötig, wenn ich die Mavic Crossline nehmen will, die mit 135x12 angegeben sind? 

Grüße, 
Cambria


----------



## KultFAN (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen! Fahre ebenfalls nen Meta 6 

Mein Problem : Bei Zug an der Vorderradbremse und druck gegen den Lenker nach vorne knackt es vermutlich im Bereichdes Lagers....eigentlich kein Spiel was ist da los kann mir hier einer mit Rat weiterhelfen?

Liegt das am integrierten Gusset...?!


----------



## fritschki (10. Juni 2010)

Gabelkrone?


----------



## cd-sport (10. Juni 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Fahre ebenfalls nen Meta 6
> 
> Mein Problem : Bei Zug an der Vorderradbremse und druck gegen den Lenker nach vorne knackt es vermutlich im Bereichdes Lagers....eigentlich kein Spiel was ist da los kann mir hier einer mit Rat weiterhelfen?
> 
> Liegt das am integrierten Gusset...?!



das nette Geräusch kenn ich von meinem Meta 552, aber weiß auch nicht woher es kommt...


----------



## KultFAN (10. Juni 2010)

Schätze es liegt daran zur Zeit kein Stress mehr mit! Also könnte die sich leicht darin bewegen evtl auch das integrierte Gusset was eigentlich klasse ist-aber zur Zeit ist Ruhe damit! Was hast du gemacht schon mal mit solchen Symptomen zu tun gehabt?
Wenn du nen 6er fährst- das Gleiche wie oben beschrieben-Hinterrad lässt sichleicht hin und her bewegen, wie sieht das aus bei verpatzten Cornerjumps....?! Nen neues Laufrad...Neu Einspeichen?


----------



## brillenboogie (12. Juni 2010)

tequesta schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil, das weisse Meta! Über kurz oder lang kommt da wohl  eine schwarze Gabel rein, oder?
> Hast Du den Stinger-Roller absichtlich nicht mit direktem Kontakt an den Bashring montiert oder ging es nicht anders?



wollte eigentlich ne 36 van einbauen. hab die manitou dann hauptsächlich wegen dem günstigen kurs genommen. optik erstmal zweitrangig, wobei sie auch nicht schlecht ausschaut, find ich. bin soweit auch zufrieden, sehr gutes ansprechverhalten out of the box, ordentliche performance und leicht ist sie auch. könnte etwas steifer sein (ist ne 32er) und auch etwas progressiver. nutze das bike hauptsächlich für touren und bei gröberen drops und jumps mach ich mir eh in die hose - geht also erstmal.
den stinger hatte ich auf dem bild noch nicht eingestellt. ist jetzt etwas höher und am bashring!


----------



## RagazziFully (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo..

Weiss jemand wo man den passenden Lack für ein Commencal Supernormal herbekommen kann? es ist dieses schimmernde Perlmuttweiss.
Meine Freundin fährt das Bike und wir wollten ein paar macken ausbessern..


----------



## hellvis (24. Juni 2010)

ein meta sucht ein neues zuhause.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=283621


----------



## Triturbo (25. Juni 2010)

Meins auch.


----------



## rumpf (25. Juni 2010)

Was denn hier los ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (25. Juni 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> Was denn hier los ??



Geldnot, leider


----------



## hellvis (25. Juni 2010)

drei metas sind zwei zu viel;-)


----------



## de flö (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mein Meta knarzt und knarzt:-(

Während einer Ausfahrt konnte ich ein lautes knarzen feststellen. 

Sobald ich Druck auf die Kurbel brachte war einlautes knarzen zu hören.

Ok, dacht ich, schau ma mal nach der Kurbel. Auf der Antriebsseite( ist eine Fire GXP v. Truvativ) konnte ich fesstellen, daß das Lager rau läuft
und auf der Kubelachse Abrieb zu sehen ist, sprich ich eine Vertiefung habe und diese hoch glänzend ist:-( Toll dacht ich mir Rad 4 Wochen alt und sowas. Ok Kurbel getauscht und was soll ich sagen es knarzt immer noch... wie gesagt sobald ich Druck auf's Pedal gebe knarzt es. Ausfallenden+Steckachse hinten sind neu gefettet, Pedalen ebenfalls gefettet, Sattelstütze ebenfalls und fest. Die Schrauben am Hinterbau sind auch nicht gelockert. 

Was kann das sein, jemand ne Idee oder evtl. das gleiche Probelm gehabt und wie behoben?

Danke euch für Tipps


----------



## hellvis (28. Juni 2010)

das dein meta neu ist, heißt nicht das die lager des hinterbaus gut gefettet sind!

gib mal nach und nach einen tropfen wd40 an jedes lager der umlenkung, nach jedem trppfen auf ein lager fahren und schauen obs noch knarzt, bis du alle durch hast. so findest du raus welches es ist.

dann aber nicht weiter fahren, sonder die lagerung demontieren und fetten. das wd40 schmiert nur ganz kurz und dann wirds schlimmer als vorher!

grüße
max


----------



## de flö (28. Juni 2010)

Hi hellvis,

danke für deinen Tipp! Werd ich heut abend ma testen...

werde berichten

nicht desto trotz, kann es doch nicht sein das Kurbel schon nach ca. 100km so ausschaut, oder?

Hab ne XT die hat bald 2000km drauf und die is wie neu... echt ärgerlich


----------



## de flö (29. Juni 2010)

Verzweiflung pur!

So habe gestern die Lagerhülsen und das Hauptlager demontiert und musste feststellen, dass nix aber auch garnix gefettet war

Hab alles schön gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut. Fahre Probe 
und was muss ich sagen, es knarzt immer noch

Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln. Wie gesagt soabld ich Druck auf das Pedal gebe knarzt/knackt es. Seltsamer weise jetzt sogar im Wiegetritt. Hatte erst die Joplin in Verdacht, da bei ausgefahrener Stütze es wieder anfing zu knacken/knarzen. Jetzt ist es aber auch bei eingefahrener Stütze im Wiegetritt. Rätsel über Rätsel?

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## KultFAN (2. Juli 2010)

Sooooooooooo  schätze fertig vorne noch nen 2, 5er rein!


----------



## tequesta (2. Juli 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Sooooooooooo  schätze fertig vorne noch nen 2, 5er rein!



Ganz schön heiss in Bielefeld, was? Du hast den Smiley vergessen.


----------



## KultFAN (2. Juli 2010)

Zeit fürn Urlaub...die HItze wird unerträglich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskareric (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre bisher ein Meta 5.5 VIP von 2008 und würde gern auf das Modell aus Carbon umsteigen. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit und vielleicht auch eine "günstige" Bezugsquelle?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## siggi985 (16. Juli 2010)

Kennt ihr einen Onlineshop ( wenn möglich Deutsch ) der Commencal vertreibt? So ein Supreme Dh ist schon ein schönes Spielzeug


----------



## de flö (16. Juli 2010)

guckst du hier...

http://www.fahrrad.de/restposten/fahrraeder/commencal-supreme-race-2/17153.html


----------



## das waldhuhn (19. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen! 
Ich muss mal was ganz anderes fragen. Hab mich durch alle Threads geramscht wo es um die MZ AllMountain4 Gabel geht die in meinem 2007er Meta 5.5.3  eingebaut ist. Aber ich hab keine Antwort gefunden auf meine Frage wozu die Stahlfeder im rechten Gabelholm gut ist. 
Weil, ohne die Feder funzt die (sehr primitive) Gabel besser. Bei Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Luftdruck-Werte. 

Und, ja, ich weiß es gibt bessere Gabeln. Aber in der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen... Ich hab trotzdem ganz nett MTB fahren gelernt mit Meta. Und zu Weihnachten kriegts endlich ne andere Gabel.

Aber weiß nun jemand ob ich die Feder einfach draußen lassen kann?

Grüße!
das Waldhuhn


----------



## rabidi (20. Juli 2010)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> Ich muss mal was ganz anderes fragen. Hab mich durch alle Threads geramscht wo es um die MZ AllMountain4 Gabel geht die in meinem 2007er Meta 5.5.3  eingebaut ist. Aber ich hab keine Antwort gefunden auf meine Frage wozu die Stahlfeder im rechten Gabelholm gut ist.
> Weil, ohne die Feder funzt die (sehr primitive) Gabel besser. Bei Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen Luftdruck-Werte.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Marzocchi Gabeln waren öfters als Stahlfedergabeln mit Luftunterstützung aufgebaut, die Luft wurde benutzt um die Gabeln exakter abstimmen zu können; ob man aber jetzt ganz ohne Feder fahren kann weiss ich nicht.
Obwohl, wenn die Kennlinie passt und die Gabel nicht durchschlägt, warum nicht.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## KultFAN (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo nochmal in die Runde! 

Hat einer von euch schon mal die LAger am Bike gewechselt!? Wo bestellt ihr die? 

Nochmal den Link zum Commencal Händler den es in Deutschland geben sollt!

Gruß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (22. Juli 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal in die Runde!
> 
> Hat einer von euch schon mal die LAger am Bike gewechselt!? Wo bestellt ihr die?
> 
> ...



An meinem Ex-Meta 5 hatte ich alle Lager gewechselt, bestellt über Ebay, Bezeichnung weiss ich jetzt nicht direkt. Sind aber alles Norm-Lager

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MSi (22. Juli 2010)

Die Angaben stehen im Techbook
Hauptlager 4x 6805-2RS
Umlenklager 6x 608-2RS


----------



## KultFAN (22. Juli 2010)

Okay danke erstmal !


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (23. Juli 2010)

Meins ist vorerst fertig:


----------



## fascho (16. August 2010)

willie schrieb:


>


Was hast du den für nen Dämpfer verbaut, bzw. welche Einbaulänge hat der. Ich hab nen 160mm mit nem 57 Hub, verbaut und würde mir auch gern nen längeren rein bauen, aber ich denke ich brauch dann ein anderes Gelenk oder einen Adapter, weiß du da vielleicht irgendwas???? Merci scho a moi!


----------



## rumpf (16. August 2010)

Wenn du das alte DH meinst kommt da aber`n 222er Dämpfer rein


----------



## fascho (16. August 2010)

rumpf schrieb:


> Wenn du das alte DH meinst kommt da aber`n 222er Dämpfer rein



Ich hab des mini DH von 2008, mit dem Standard Roco R mit 160mm Federweg. Ich würd gern was größeres rein bauen, aber weiss nicht wie bzw. wo man evtl. das richtige Gelenk dafür bekommt.


----------



## KultFAN (16. August 2010)

Was wiegt euer DH Bike?! Sorry wenn ich hier mal so reinhacke!!


----------



## Josh BLENDER (16. August 2010)

Meins im Moment 18,3 Kg.
Ist aber leider kein Commencal mehr.
Mal schauen 2011.
Commencal ist Top


----------



## KultFAN (16. August 2010)

Gutes Gewicht für nen DH Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (5. September 2010)

servus,
hätte da mal ne frage an alle supreme dh fahrer. Unswar habe ich mein commencal letztes we. das erste mal gefahren und dies bei einem echten sauwetter. Was mir sehr unangenehm aufgefallen ist, dass das hinterrad den ganzen dreck direkt auf die umlenkung und dämpfer schleudert, sodass eine dicke schicht matsc h auf den lagern etc. liegt. Vorerst habe ich einen schlauch vor gebunden, aber sieht nunmal sehr ******* aus und die kabelbinder zerkratzen den lack. Vielleicht gibt es eine möglichkeit so ein schutzblech wie zb. beim v10 zu montieren. gibt es da irgendwas? wäre echt dankbar für antworten.
danke.


----------



## IBKer (7. Oktober 2010)

naja da is zwar anscheinend seit einem Monat nichts mehr los aber vielleicht bekomme ich eine Antwort:

Wisst ihr das Rahmengewicht (mit oder ohne Dämpfer) fürs Supreme Dh? 

(Brauch für die 2011er Saison einen großen Bruder für mein Commencal Absolut )


----------



## Scrubs (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bekomm höchstwarscheinlich meine Supreme DH 2010 in ner Woche für 2.000 fast neu!! Falls mir das Bike natürlich taugt  // saß noch nie auf ner Supreme, was könnt ihr so drüber berichten? Also vom optischen her ist es natürlich richtiig schee !


----------



## KultFAN (14. Oktober 2010)

....es wird schon gut sein! WAs für ne Ausstattung haste denn dran? Dämpfer Gabel...etc?


----------



## schneller Emil (23. Oktober 2010)

hey! ich versuch mich heut mal als "in jeden Tread-Poster" 
gebt bitte euren senf dazu ab:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...4&postcount=46

Thanx emil


----------



## Scrubs (23. Oktober 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> ....es wird schon gut sein! WAs für ne Ausstattung haste denn dran? Dämpfer Gabel...etc?



hmm..ist die Standartausstattung sprich : Boxxer 2010 RC, FOX Van R, ....


----------



## Apeman (10. April 2011)

edit: Hat sich nach einem halben jahr erledigt. der thread ist dead!


----------



## siggi985 (9. Juni 2011)

Gibt es hier schon jemanden mit dem neuen Commencal Supreme DH V3 Atherton ? Falls ja ist das wirklich ein 63er Innenlager? Wenn das so wäre gibt es ja keine vernünftige Kurbel die passt  Ist ja alles 68/73mm oder 83mm. Oder ist das bei Pressfit iwie anders?


----------



## chem (14. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Supreme 6, wo ist das Bike in etwa einzuordnen? Es soll das Rad für bergab werden, da mir das Supreme 8 aber zu schwer und nicht verspielt genug ist, dachte ich an das Supreme 6. Wie sind seine Stärken und welche Schwächen hat es? 

Es würde nur wenig Bergauf fahren müssen, aber es sollten doch mehrere HM möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (16. Juni 2011)

Bikepark , Mega!! Kannste dir doch selbst beantworten ich würd das fürn Mega nehmen!!


----------



## ERROR133 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hey leute, was kann ich für mein bike verlangen?
Commencal supreme DH 2007


----------



## hellvis (11. November 2011)

falls sich jemand für ein commencal meta interessiert, 2010er model:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/436158/cat/500


----------



## T_N_T (3. Januar 2012)

Hab's zwar schon im META-Faden gepostet, aber vielleicht passt es auch hierhin bzw. kann mir hier jemand helfen:

Kann mir jemand verraten, was für ein Umwerfer an das Meta 55 (2011) dran muss? (Die Suchfunktion und auch Professor Google haben mir keine endgültige Klarheit verschaffen können).

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

TNT


----------



## T_N_T (4. Januar 2012)

Also, meine weiteren Recherchen haben für das META 55 (2011) Folgendes ergeben:

34,9 mm, top swing, down pull (wobei Letzteres bei SHIMANO ja meist egal ist).

LG

TNT


----------



## Vogell (22. April 2012)

Moin moin,
iwie spuckt die SuFu nix aus, also frag ich mal so:
Hab n Meta 5.5.3 von 2007 und mir nen Umwerfer mit Tretlagermontage gekauft. Heute dann das schöne Teil mal angebaut und mit Schrecken festgestellt: Das passt ja garnicht richtig. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Tipps wies doch geht? Und ist das normal, dass der Umwerfer sobald er Spannung über den Bowdenzug bekommt, sich total verwindet?
MfG Vogell123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefreak24 (22. April 2012)

du könntest probieren einen Spacer zwischen Tretlager und Umwerfer zu bauen, sofern genug Platz vorhanden ist. Aber warum um alles in der Welt hast du dir dieses Teil gekauft ? Ans meta gehört ein Stinknormaler Schimano oder Sram umwerfer mit down Pull (Zug geht ja nach unten weg)!


----------



## Vogell (23. April 2012)

Wollte die, nach Aussagen im Forum, so schwierige Einstellung des Umwerfers verhindern, da dieser ja ein wenig im Hinterbau verschwindet. Das mit Spacern passt nicht, nichtmal mit zweien und dann erst dem Umwerfer, da der Hinterbau beim einfedern gegen den Umwerfer stößt. Werde mir jetzt wohl nen normalen TopSwing Downpull UW zulegen.


----------



## Bikefreak24 (23. April 2012)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht, aber die schwierige Einstellung ist mit einem kurzen Schraubenzieher machbar =)


----------



## lukask (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wisst ihr wo ich (abgesehen von der normalen Commencal Seite - dort gibt es leider recht happige Versandkosten) eine der M6 Sinking Bolts in 0.8 x 12mm für den supreme v2 Hinterbau herbekomme?

Viele Grüße,

Lukas


----------



## mfux (9. April 2013)

Hallo Forum!
Ich brauch ne neue Gabel für mein Meta5 von 2009... Findet ihr die BOS Deville passend für das Rad? Sie wiegt ja schon einiges. Im Moment ist ne Fox Float RL drin...
Da ja die amtuellen AM-Gabeln oft 150mm FW haben, bin ich auch am überlegen ob der cm mehr Sinn machen würde...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal ein paar Ideen dazu!?

Mfg,

Fux


----------



## tequesta (10. April 2013)

Das Leben ist zu kurz um sich noch länger darüber Gedanken zu machen. Wenn Du eine neue Gabel brauchst und die BOS gut findest, tu es einfach! Wenn Du noch mehr posts schreibst, wirst du bestimmt jemanden finden der versucht Dir die Gabel auszureden. Wozu?


----------



## mfux (10. April 2013)

Naja, hast ja Recht eigentlich! 
Aber bei dem Preis kauft man halt nicht so einfach... Sind halt ausserdem  geschätzte 500g zusätzlich. Die sich beim fahren evtl. zeigen. 
Probefahren oder zumindest anschauen is bei der Gabel auch nicht.

Mfg


----------



## fritschki (10. April 2013)

> Wenn Du eine neue Gabel brauchst und die BOS gut findest, tu es einfach!


 Word ;-)
Die Dämpfung der Deville ist TOP. Bergab wird dein Meta garantiert besser gehen und bergauf wirst du den Unterschied nicht spüren.


----------



## Apeman (11. April 2013)

in der preisklasse gibt es nur die bos deville, mz 55micro, fox 36 und rs lyrik dh! sind auch alle bestens für dein meta und für dein einsatzbebiet geeignet! ist halt immer eine geschmackssache für welche firma man sich im endefekt entscheidet. 

soll aber auch leute geben die das fahrkönnen schneller macht...


----------



## mfux (11. April 2013)

Es geht nicht ums schneller werden... Lege mir ein neues LR zu und will dann gleich auf Steckachse umrüsten. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (11. April 2013)

mfux schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums schneller werden... Lege mir ein neues LR zu und will dann gleich auf Steckachse umrüsten. ;-)



okay!

dann nehm die rock shox oder die marzocchi!
da kommst du wenigstens ohne viel heckmeck an ersatzteile und kannst mit bisserl technischen verständnis den gabelservice selber machen...


----------



## mfux (12. April 2013)

Du hast aber schon mitbekommen, das ich ne 140mm Gabel suche, oder?


----------



## Apeman (12. April 2013)

naja ist ja jetzt nicht so,  dass es die modelle nicht auch mit 150mm geben würde...

mz 44 rc3 evo usw.

an meiner aussage ändert sich trotzdem nichts.
hat ja jeder so seinen geschmack. 


fahr das ding irgentwo mal probe und entscheide dann!

 *ironie on* ach ich hab ja vergessen, bos händler gibt es ja bei uns nicht  *ironie off*


----------



## lukask (27. Juni 2013)

Hey,

kann mir jemand sagen ob/wie ich mein 2010 supreme dh v2 mit 180mm Scheibe hinten fahren kann?
Die Bremsaufnahme vom Rahmen zumindest passt schon ohne Adapter mit Juicy 7 für 200mm Scheiben.
Jetzt will ich auf Shimano Zee und ne 180mm Scheibe hinten umsteigen und weiß nicht wie /ob das überhaupt passen kann.

Viele Grüße und danke schonmal,

Lukas


----------



## R.C. (27. Juni 2013)

lukask schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob/wie ich mein 2010 supreme dh v2 mit 180mm Scheibe hinten fahren kann?



Ja und nein, geht nicht.


----------



## mfux (21. Juli 2013)

Kann mir hier jemand die Einbauhöhe der Fox Float RL(140mm) vom 2009er Commencal Meta 5.5.2 sagen? Find nirgends was... 
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach ner neuen Gabel die ins meta passen würd. Soll ich auf 150mm umsteigen?

Mfg


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem, mein Steuersatz meines Meta AM3 2012 knarzt, da die Dichtung nicht mehr dicht hält und Wasser ins Lager läuft. 

Nun habe ich mir den FSA Orbit C No.42/ACB tapered drop-in Steuersatz bestellt, leider passt der nicht. 

Habt ihr ne Ahnung welchen Steuersatz ich benötige? Bilder zum Steuerrohe im Anhang. Ich denke es wird was vollintegriertes sein oder?


----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2013)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Ahnung welchen Steuersatz ich benötige?



Nein, aber Commencal: 'Tech Sheet'
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12500983

Oder du laedst dir das 2012 Techbook - wieder von Commencal, wer haette das gedacht  http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1349650


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juli 2013)

Danke, ich bin mir trotzdem noch recht unsicher was ich kaufen muss. Da im Techsheet ein Canecreek "semi integrated ZS44 at the top and ZS56 at 
the bottom" beschrieben wird, defacto aber ein FSA verbaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (22. Juli 2013)

ARES3001 schrieb:


> Da im Techsheet ein Canecreek "semi integrated ZS44 at the top and ZS56 at
> the bottom" beschrieben wird, defacto aber ein FSA verbaut ist.



Cane Creek bezeichnet nicht die Firma, sondern den Standard.
Der heisst eben 'Cane Creek Zero Stack NN'.


----------



## ARES3001 (22. Juli 2013)

wer ist denn auf die Schnapsidee gekommen?


----------



## BowThenProbe (11. Juli 2014)

*Hi Leute... Ich brauch eure Hilfe...*
Hab mir vor eineinhalb Jahren ein Commencal Supreme mini DH 2007 gekauft und aufgebaut... Jetzt hat der Hinterbau schon seit ner Zeit Spiel und als ich die Schraube im Hauptlager nachziehen wollte, hab ich sie doch glatt abgerissen... Beim Ausbau des ganzen kam ich dann drauf dass da nix Originales drin ist. Da hat jemand einfach eine A-Headcap mit ner Schraube und ner Gewindebuchse da reingeschraubt. Hätte jetzt gerne irgendwie ein Originalteil oder ein nachgearbeitetes Teil das wirklich passt... Kennt sich jemand hier mit den alten Commencal aus und kann mir sagen wie das gehört? Oder hat vielleicht jemand sogar so ein Teil oder kann das herstellen??? Vielleicht auch einfach ein Tipp mit Leuten dies wissen oder so... Bin für JEDE Hilfe dankbar...

Mfg Bäda!!!


----------



## fritschki (14. Juli 2014)

Hast du ein Foto von dem Ganzen?


----------



## BowThenProbe (16. Juli 2014)

Hi... Hat ein wenig gedauert mit Arbeit und Kamera herrichten und so... Also Fakt ist jetzt, dass ich beim Ausbau der Achse zu Fotozwecken draufgekommen bin, dass die Achse vorhanden ist. Linke Verschraubung, von welcher ich dachte sie ist fix verbunden mit der Achse ist, liess sich lösen... Freut mich insofern, da ich jetzt nur eine Schraube brauch  Dabei handelt es sich um eine M20x1 Schraube mit einem Kopfdurchmesser von 36 (komma3 aber da meine Schublehre viel in meinem Werkzeugkasten rumfliegt bin ich mir was ihre genauigkeit anbelangt nicht ganz sicher ;-)   Fotos hab ich auch gemacht... Vielleicht hat ja jemand sowas daheim rumliegen....


----------



## fritschki (16. Juli 2014)

Das Teil auf den Fotos ist original verbaut. Du müsstest 2 von denen haben, die werden von jeder Seite in die Achse geschraubt um die Schwinge spielfrei zu kriegen. Dann wird die Schwinge auf der Achse geklemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (16. Juli 2014)

Gibt es alles bei Commencal direkt: http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502103


----------



## fritschki (16. Juli 2014)

Genau. Und hier die Achse mit den Lagerdeckeln einzeln:
http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12502527


----------



## BowThenProbe (16. Juli 2014)

Hehe cool thx leute... Krieg meine  neue Schraube / Achse wohl bald geliefert...

Mfg Bäda!!!


----------



## speex (3. April 2015)

Hey kennt jemand einen Commencal Händler in der Schweiz oder der zumindest in die Schweiz liefert?
Ich möchte mir das Meta AM 1 26" kaufen. Bei Commencal ist es momentan nur in XL verfügbar. Und leider weis ich nicht ob sich das ändern wird.


----------



## R.C. (3. April 2015)

speex schrieb:


> Hey kennt jemand einen Commencal Händler in der Schweiz oder der zumindest in die Schweiz liefert?



http://www.probikeshop.fr/ (ist in Franzoesisch, wenn man rechts unten 'Schweiz' auswaehlt).


----------



## speex (3. April 2015)

Leider ist das Bike das ich suche (Commencal Meta AM 1 26" L) dort nicht erhältlich. 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## R.C. (3. April 2015)

speex schrieb:


> Leider ist das Bike das ich suche (Commencal Meta AM 1 26" L) dort nicht erhältlich.



Das ist bloed, da Commencal ja direkt vertreibt, gibt es nur ein paar 'ausgesuchte' Haendler (die Grossen, CRC und Probikeshop).


----------



## Chris_Bonn (12. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe einen Commencal  ( FH-521 ) Freilaufkörper, wo sich Sperrklinken verabschiedet haben. Auf der Internetseite gibt es scheinbar keine Ersatzteile zu bestellen. Ich würde ungern wieder das gleiche Fabrikat nehmen. Weiss jemand, ob die Zahnung kompatibel mit anderen Firmen ist?. Danke im Vorraus!!


----------



## Chris_Bonn (12. Dezember 2020)

Hat sich erledigt. Habe Sperrklinken und Federn bei Aliexpress gefunden.


----------

